# Review: Estron Linum BaX --- New IEM Cable for a New Age



## tomscy2000

For the past few weeks, I've been examining the a very unique (and innovative) cable from Danish manufacturer *Estron*, the *Linum BaX* cable.
  
​ _Estron's Linum BaX MMCX cable fitted to a Westone UM Pro 20_​  
 At only ~0.9 mm in diameter, the Linum really is as thin as it looks; when I first spotted these cables,_ I nearly mistook them for fishing line_, so for a while I thought Estron was promoting the revival of the string telephone! I quickly found out that the Linum is far from a child's plaything, however. _Heaps of material science and industrial testing have gone into the development of this cable._
  
​ _At only 0.9 mm thick, the Linum MMCX cable is dwarfed by a stock Westone EPIC2 cable._​  
 The Estron website for showcasing the Linum cables is highly informative, so I'll let them describe the makeup of the cable in techno mumbo-jumbo:
   





> 6 litz conductors made up of 7 individual strands. Each strand is silver plated copper with enamel. It will not corrode or change colour . The strength comes from aramid fibres.
> Pull strength is 60N (~13 lb.) The jacket is made from TPA. It is skin-friendly approved and UV stabilized, so it will not turn yellow if exposed to sunlight.


 
  
 What all this means is that, despite its lithe appearance, the cable is damn strong and built tough. Even though it has fewer conductor strands than other cables, each wire is a Litz design, meaning that each individual SPC strand is enamel-coated for signal isolation. The enamel and silver-plating also combat wire discoloration due to oxidation of copper.
  
 The kevlar-reinforced (individual strands of aramid) thermoplastic elastomer (TPE-A, TPA) jacket is _really strong_; over the last few weeks, I've taken it out on the streets, tugged roughly on it, threw it around, turned it into a tangled mess, and nothing fazed the cable. I've gone jogging with the cable, walked around crowded streets and underground passageways; the only thing I'd be worried about for this cable is the off chance that a lunatic takes a scissor to it and tries to snip off a section! At the same time, the cable is incredibly soft. Although it might look like a fishing line, the Linum cable is way more pliable and far less springy. 
  
 Thus, I really believe that TPAs are the material of the future for cables; I've already seen them used in cables from Chinese companies like Astrotec and Ostry, so they seemed primed to take over the market from the old guard of PVC, PTFE, and PE. They seem environmentally stable and can be polymerized for a variety of densities and extrusion patterns, making them ideal for cable protection.
  
 FYI, Estron uses Pebax, a proprietary polyether block amide blend from Arkema.
  
​ _These thin cables can take a beating!_​  
 In addition to the common 2-pin (0.78mm) and MMCX variants, Estron has also developed a special connector they call the 'T2'. They claim that it can withstand thousands of pulls and insertions without loosening (as it inevitably happens with 2-pin connectors) or intermittent signal loss (as MMCX connectors are prone to). Presently, only Cosmic Ears CIEMs offer the option for this kind of connector, so I didn't test it.
  
 The conventional options are well-done, however, and people should not worry about the quality of these small connectors. The 2-pin overmold is actually very sturdy; it's just a tad bit small for me and thus requires some manipulation to remove. On the other hand, the MMCX connector behaves much like any other MMCX connector cable on the market today. Luckily, because of the cable's low mass, the Linum cable will not spin around like the stock cables on Shure and Westone earphones.
  
​ _The MMCX (left) and 2-pin (right) variants of the Linum BaX cable._​  
 Interestingly, the indicators for left and right leads for the MMCX connectors are located on the neck slider; a single red dot on the side of the slider denotes the side of the right connector. It might be a little inconvenient for people to slide the neck slider all the way to the hilt in order to check L/R every single time.
  
​ _The red dot shows you which side is right._​  
 With regard to sound, I dislike saying too much, as people tend to draw their own conclusions when it comes to cable sound. Interestingly, Estron has opted to go with three different variants of the Linum cable: _Music_, _Vocal_, and the currently examined _BaX_.
  
 The difference between the three variants is mostly the intrinsic resistance and inductance of the conductors themselves. In terms of DC resistance, the Music variant is 1.9 ohms, the Vocal is 3.9 ohms, and the BaX is 1.4 ohms. For reference, the highest purity silver-plated OCC cables can sometimes exhibit resistances of <0.7 ohms.
  
 Of course, actual impedance characteristics depend on the inductive and capacitive characteristics of each individual cable, but DC resistance can be a direct comparison in terms of the effect that a cable can have on frequency response. Most removable cable IEMs are balanced armature based with wildly variable impedance response curves, so cables with different resistance will clearly affect the frequency response of the earpiece.
  
 Estron has done some rudimentary tests to highlight the different effects of their cables. As Estron has a special relationship with CIEM manufacturer Cosmic Ears, CE was their pilot test subject. Here's a video of CE testing the different variants (Music, Vocal, BaX) of the Linum line:
  
/img/vimeo_logo.png​  
  
 Estron's explanation to me was that the BaX cable served as a "loudness" modifier, lifting the low end and upper end, as well as increasing overall sensitivity, as per Fletcher-Munson curves.
  
 However, my personal rule has alway been to choose the cable with the least DC resistance and least overall impedance, as to make the cable effect negligible. That's why I chose to test the BaX variant. As the only cable made in a dual twist configuration, it shows the least resistance and impedance. The BaX variant is also best for head-fiers because it does not have a separate solder joint at the Y-split, but is instead four conductors all the way down to the 1/8" termination, potentially reducing stereo crosstalk (given a well-managed ground from your amp, of course). If you had the time and patience, you'd even be able to re-terminate a BaX cable for balanced output!
  
​ _The dual twist configuration of the BaX obviates the need for a re-solder joint at the Y-split._​  
 The only downside to the twisted-pair configuration of the BaX is that it does not have the "tangle-free" feature of the Music and Vocal variants; the TangleFree option, judging from a video shown to me by Estron executives, looks to be extra Kevlar reinforcement on the cable sheathing to give it a definite coiled pattern so that the cable will gently spring back into shape. Considering the benefits of the twist pattern on the BaX, though, I'd say that the electrical benefits outweigh the ergonomic drawbacks.
  
 It's difficult not to be impressed by the Estron Linum. It'll easily be the thinnest and lightest IEM cable you'll ever see, and considering the crazy variety of IEM cables out there, that's a tall order! It's no wonder that even Westone is testing this cable as an alternative to their EPIC cables for professional use.
  
 Even though their primary business seems to be related to ODM/OEM, behind-the-scenes type of stuff, Estron seems like a company ready and willing to engage the public. Their reps have been nothing but informative and transparent with their disclosure of the cable specifications, as well as being as courteous as can be. I've had many pleasant interactions with their team, namely Annette and Lisbeth, as well as their president, Allan Sorrig. Although I've never personally met them, the word is that they've been touring various different audio shows, both professional and consumer-oriented, to gauge public interest in a product like the Linum. Perhaps it's the Danish heritage of Estron --- Denmark is well-established in the world of hi-fi, and thus it's possible that this standing prompted Estron to explore the world of personal audio, rather than to remain catering just to professionals. Even though they sell direct from their own website, in addition to Cosmic Ears, the Jaben Network is said to be an official distributor, as well as Japan audiovisual giant Fujiya-AVIC.
  
 The bottom line is that if you are happy with the stock sound of your IEM, but desire a cable that is much lighter and much lower profile, consider the Linum BaX. If you are a stage musician and need a thin, light cable that can blend invisibly with your performance attire, _strongly_ consider the Linum BaX --- this cable really is made for you. _It's strong, it's featherlight, and it's nearly invisible._
  
 EDIT: fixed some links


----------



## AmberOzL

Very nice review. I was looking for something like that then noticed your review in Cosmic Ear thread. Now the only question, do we know the prices of the cables? (Sorry if you already wrote it and I didn't notice it.)
  
 I don't want to pay high amounts for a cable, I don't believe in 500 euros cable can make 500 euros difference in sound quality. Something less expensive but more ergonomic design can do the work for me.


----------



## phlashbios

amberozl said:


> Very nice review. I was looking for something like that then noticed your review in Cosmic Ear thread. Now the only question, do we know the prices of the cables? (Sorry if you already wrote it and I didn't notice it.)
> 
> I don't want to pay high amounts for a cable, I don't believe in 500 euros cable can make 500 euros difference in sound quality. Something less expensive but more ergonomic design can do the work for me.


 
  
 Cosmic Ears sell those Linum cables. Not sure I am allowed to post links to it here, but if you have a look at their website, you will see them


----------



## tomscy2000

Indeed, they really do feel like nothing when walking around --- I think that's the biggest distinction between the Linum and other cables.
  
 Even though other cables aren't heavy at all, I do a lot of commuting on the subway, and sometimes these cables really get in the way. I start feeling like 2 Chainz...
  

  
 After a long day, there's a big difference between the Linum and other cables.
  
 Well, hopefully, I can try the T2 connector. It looks promising. No spare cash ATM, however. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  


amberozl said:


> Very nice review. I was looking for something like that then noticed your review in Cosmic Ear thread. Now the only question, do we know the prices of the cables? (Sorry if you already wrote it and I didn't notice it.) I don't want to pay high amounts for a cable, I don't believe in 500 euros cable can make 500 euros difference in sound quality. Something less expensive but more ergonomic design can do the work for me.


 


phlashbios said:


> Cosmic Ears sell those Linum cables. Not sure I am allowed to post links to it here, but if you have a look at their website, you will see them


 
  
 Sorry about that; I meant to put up the prices, but forgot. CE seems to be selling them for 50 quid, and IIRC you're in Europe, so I'm guessing they're the best place to get them.
  
 For people in Japan, Fujiya-AVIC has them here.


----------



## HideousPride

No distributors in the US at this time then? Do they offer different terminations by chance? Took a hop over to the CE site and it looks like the 2-pin doesn't give you an option other than what looks to be the standard 3.5mm.


----------



## AmberOzL

I will buy one definitely. Is it better to go through CE or buy from their own website? Will there be a price difference in between? I noticed their own website's online shop section is currently under progress.


----------



## AxelCloris

Ok, color me interested. How are the microphonics on this cable? And does their 2-pin configuration work with recessed sockets?


----------



## yugopotamia

tried this cable. feel like don't wear a cable at all. and sound decent too.


----------



## evolutionx

Ordered one. For my under used JH16 pro as the current DHC cable is kind of a handful to bring around, and the default cable is just too bright for my liking.


----------



## AmberOzL

evolutionx said:


> Ordered one. For my under used JH16 pro as the current DHC cable is kind of a handful to bring around, and the default cable is just too bright for my liking.


 

 Through CE or their own website?


----------



## evolutionx

amberozl said:


> Through CE or their own website?




Through CE as their own website online shop is down. But CE website has limited cable choices so i send them a note.


----------



## tomscy2000

hideouspride said:


> No distributors in the US at this time then? Do they offer different terminations by chance? Took a hop over to the CE site and it looks like the 2-pin doesn't give you an option other than what looks to be the standard 3.5mm.


 


evolutionx said:


> Through CE as their own website online shop is down. But CE website has limited cable choices so i send them a note.


 
  
 Yeah, I think that in the meantime they don't mind people sending them an e-mail to order. Either that, or they'll point people to the right distributor. I do believe they've inked a distribution deal in the US, but I forget with whom.
  


axelcloris said:


> Ok, color me interested. How are the microphonics on this cable? And does their 2-pin configuration work with recessed sockets?


 

  
 Microphonics aren't non-existent (physics doesn't work that way), but there isn't enough mass for the cable to transmit much noise anyway, so it's one of the least "noisy" cables around.
  
 I didn't specifically test the 2-pin with recessed sockets, but just by looking at it, I'm pretty sure they'll fit, because they're so small.


----------



## AxelCloris

tomscy2000 said:


> Yeah, I think that in the meantime they don't mind people sending them an e-mail to order. Either that, or they'll point people to the right distributor. I do believe they've inked a distribution deal in the US, but I forget with whom.
> 
> Microphonics aren't non-existent (physics doesn't work that way), but there isn't enough mass for the cable to transmit much noise anyway, so it's one of the least "noisy" cables around.
> 
> I didn't specifically test the 2-pin with recessed sockets, but just by looking at it, I'm pretty sure they'll fit, because they're so small.




Thanks. I'll give them an email and ask about American distributors and if they've tested the cable with recessed sockets. This looks like a promising pick since I couldn't end up getting the Custom Two cable.


----------



## project86

Nice write-up! I've got this cable on a Cosmic Ears CIEM and it's pretty remarkable. It's so thin, I initially had very little faith in it being strong enough to do the job..... but after a while, with regular use and abuse, I've come to believe the claims are really true. It's amazing how low profile yet strong it really is. and the T2 connection? Amazing. Love it.


----------



## tomscy2000

project86 said:


> Nice write-up! I've got this cable on a Cosmic Ears CIEM and it's pretty remarkable. It's so thin, I initially had very little faith in it being strong enough to do the job..... but after a while, with regular use and abuse, I've come to believe the claims are really true. It's amazing how low profile yet strong it really is. and the T2 connection? Amazing. Love it.


 
  
 Yeah, you gotta overcome the visual fear... I'm still afraid of even having my scissors placed close to them!


----------



## evolutionx

Got a reply from Cosmic Ears. Looks like they have sorted their online shop to include various cable options. U can now choose music, vocal or bax.


----------



## Pudu

Very nice write up. 

Thanks for all your effort on this one.


----------



## AxelCloris

Received a reply from Estron this morning. They should fit most recessed sockets and the company does have an American distribution partner, Warner Tech-Care Products.
  
 Then not even 20 minutes later I received another email from Warner Tech-Care with a quote. These run $48.30 each and shipping is $8.45 via UPS ground. So $56.75 for anyone interested in getting them in the US. I'm placing my order for a cable right now. Looking forward to hearing this awesome little guy.
  
 Edit: Ordered. Estimated arrival is Thursday since I'm only a couple states away.


----------



## Chefano

Interesting.
 Loved that low profile cable. I don't like at all my se846 stock cables, I think Im gonna try those!


----------



## palermo

I got it from local Jaben store. Feel comfortable during use it more than stock Heir 4.ai cable. At the first, wondered why no memory wiring. but then realize I hate stiffly memory wire.


----------



## AxelCloris

palermo said:


> I got it from local Jaben store. Feel comfortable during use it more than stock Heir 4.ai cable. At the first, wondered why no memory wiring. but then realize I hate stiffly memory wire.


 
  
 This is one of the biggest reasons I'm excited to have this cable in hand. I can't stand memory wiring either. I'm expecting this to be so much more comfortable and easier to use than my UM cable.


----------



## Ra97oR

Very reasonably priced and straight to the point cable. I would love to get my hands on a BaX if it does FitEar connectors.


----------



## Currawong

I met the guys behind the company and tried them in Tokyo at the headphone festival. My UERMs seemed to sound a bit smoother using their cable compared to my stock one. 
  
 Now they just need an AK240 version...


----------



## theUKMrT

Does the T2 connector fit a standard 2-pin socket? The pins on it in the pics look minute.


----------



## AmberOzL

I will order one as soon as I receive back my SE5way remold. I hope it will fit fine.


----------



## Ra97oR

After emailing Estron, they told me they don't have plans to build a FitEar connector version of the cable at the moment. >:


----------



## Twinster

axelcloris said:


> Received a reply from Estron this morning. They should fit most recessed sockets and the company does have an American distribution partner, Warner Tech-Care Products.
> 
> Then not even 20 minutes later I received another email from Warner Tech-Care with a quote. These run $48.30 each and shipping is $8.45 via UPS ground. So $56.75 for anyone interested in getting them in the US. I'm placing my order for a cable right now. Looking forward to hearing this awesome little guy.
> 
> Edit: Ordered. Estimated arrival is Thursday since I'm only a couple states away.


 
  
  
 Same story here. I emailed Estron and got a reply back from Annette and she put me in contact with Warner Tech-Care and got a fast reply. I'm ordering BaX for my ASG-2


----------



## xplosive

loving my shure215se + estron cable (not sure which type is this one) I got it from local jaben. definitely improve the shure215se sound quality to another level. they are pretty strong for so little cable. People hardly to see the cable while you wear them.


----------



## Kamakahah

xplosive said:


> loving my shure215se + estron cable (not sure which type is this one) I got it from local jaben. definitely improve the shure215se sound quality to another level. they are pretty strong for so little cable. People hardly to see the cable while you wear them.


 
  
 How much was that at your Jaben? 
 I got in touch with Estron and got a reply from them, followed up by Warner Tech (US distributor) like others. The MMCX version was quoted to me at $72.00 +$9.25 = $81.25.
 Seems like a pretty steep price hike going from the CIEM connectors to a MMCX connector. 
 Normally I make my own cables, but these really interest me due to their unique design and light weight. I'd easily go in on one for ~$50, but $80 is just more than I can mentally justify at the moment.


----------



## xplosive

It was around $70 @ my local jaben. The price also differ for each iem connection type.


----------



## tf1216

I am picking up a Estron Linum cable on Friday to pair with my RSM.  I'll have some impressions early next week


----------



## dragonfyra

The price and the quality seems great.  Would really like to hear SQ comparisons with the other replacement cables!
  
 Most of the aftermarket cables nowadays are quite a bit thicker, wondering if these little cables can hold up sound wise.
  
 Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## mikecohenmc

How do these feel with the shures? AS in they don't have memory wire, so do you feel you feel it affects the fit?


----------



## AxelCloris

Great news for those who are interested, this cable does work with recessed sockets, but just barely. I had the left cable fit with no issue, the right did not because it was slightly too long. So I grabbed a file, made about 5 passes on each end, and voila, it fits. This cable is incredibly light. I kept reading impressions that the cable felt like nothing was there, well it wasn't an exaggeration. And it takes up so much less space in my carrying case than the stock UM cable that I was using. I haven't spent any time critiquing the sound, but on convenience and comfort alone this cable is definitely worth the buy. It's already taken its place as the cable I use.


----------



## fluffyberry

Does anyone know what are the differences sound-wise of the 3 different cables? I know they have different impedences, but thats all


----------



## evolutionx

Just received the Linum baX cables.   Really feel weightless and super thin next to my DHC cable.    1st listening impression is really a step up from JH stock cable.    Got to burn them in before making any comments.


----------



## tf1216

I have listened to this cable for 3 songs thus far and I don't think it compares well to the stock cables at all.  It's very apparent to me that these cables steal life from the music.
  
 I hate to be the first critic.  I am going to use my cable for a while to see if my impressions change.


----------



## Twinster

evolutionx said:


> Just received the Linum baX cables.   Really feel weightless and super thin next to my DHC cable.    1st listening impression is really a step up from JH stock cable.    Got to burn them in before making any comments.




I'm just curious. When you say "got to burn them" what is really burning? There is no electronic parts. Electron in the cable?


----------



## evolutionx

twinster said:


> I'm just curious. When you say "got to burn them" what is really burning? There is no electronic parts. Electron in the cable?


 
 Hi Twinster, I don't think I am expecting night and day difference here.   But all my gears (headphones, BA or Dynamic, cables, DAPs, etc) my experience is that they do sound different after using them for a period.   My Q -audio cable for my audeze sounded different after some time and my DHC cable for my JH16pro too.    Maybe is my ears that got "burn-in"..........


----------



## ottotron

tf1216 said:


> I have listened to this cable for 3 songs thus far and I don't think it compares well to the stock cables at all.  It's very apparent to me that these cables steal life from the music.
> 
> I hate to be the first critic.  I am going to use my cable for a while to see if my impressions change.




Which IEMs are you using with these?


----------



## tf1216

I am using the RSM from Alclair.


----------



## monkeybone

tf1216 said:


> I have listened to this cable for 3 songs thus far and I don't think it compares well to the stock cables at all.  It's very apparent to me that these cables steal life from the music.
> 
> I hate to be the first critic.  I am going to use my cable for a while to see if my impressions change.


 
 Hi tf1216,
 Any change in SQ since your last post? I'm thinking of getting either the BaX or the Music (most likely BaX). Would appreciate any update impressions you may have before pulling the trigger.


----------



## monkeybone

fluffyberry said:


> Does anyone know what are the differences sound-wise of the 3 different cables? I know they have different impedences, but thats all


 
 +1
 From my limited understanding, lower impedance = brighter SQ; higher impedance = warmer SQ.
  
 Anyone here had the opportunity to try and compare these 3 cables?


----------



## tf1216

monkeybone said:


> Hi tf1216,
> Any change in SQ since your last post? I'm thinking of getting either the BaX or the Music (most likely BaX). Would appreciate any update impressions you may have before pulling the trigger.


 
  
 Hi monkeybone,
  
 I am not a fan of this cable at all.  My first problem with the cable is how easily it tangles.  I have taken for granted how stock cables don't tangle.  Another thing to consider when using a lightweight cable is where it will be sued.  I use my monitors at my office desk where the stock cable is heavy enough to rest on the desk out of the way of the keyboard.  The BaX cable hangs in the air above the keyboard which has frustrated me a couple of times.
  
 Continuing with my rant if I may, I haven't felt that the sound character of the cable has changed yet.  It still sounds very different from the stock cable.  I would equate the sound to how many describe putting resistors in front of an amplifier to attenuate gain.  I am really sorry for the negative comments.  I will bring the cable to the Minneapolis meet-up if anybody will be there.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

tf1216 said:


> Continuing with my rant if I may, I haven't felt that the sound character of the cable has changed yet.  It still sounds very different from the stock cable.  I would equate the sound to how many describe putting resistors in front of an amplifier to attenuate gain.  I am really sorry for the negative comments.  I will bring the cable to the Minneapolis meet-up if anybody will be there.




Out of curiosity, did you double-check the fit? I know in my own experience that every time I switch a cable it effects the fit of my CIEMs pretty significantly and given how low a margin for error there is with the fit of customs it can really effect the sound.


----------



## tf1216

dougoftheabaci said:


> Out of curiosity, did you double-check the fit? I know in my own experience that every time I switch a cable it effects the fit of my CIEMs pretty significantly and given how low a margin for error there is with the fit of customs it can really effect the sound.


 
  
 Hi DougofTheAbaci,
  
 I haven't noticed a change in the fit.  With the BaX cable, the monitors are difficult to remove because I have to grab only the shell to pop them out.  The seal between the ear canal and the monitor is very tight.  With the stock cable the connector has more bulk creating a type of handle to help with the insertion and removal of the monitor.
  
 Have any of folks tried a 4-wire cable yet?  The 4-wire has a separate wire for the return path for each earpiece.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

tf1216 said:


> I haven't noticed a change in the fit.  With the BaX cable the monitors are difficult to remove because I have to grab only the shell.  Where with the stock cable the connector has more bulk creating a type of handle to help with the insertion and removal of the monitor.




Ah, was hoping it was a simple fix. Sorry.

I just placed my order for a 2Pin BaX. For the record, the US distributor does PayPal, if you ask. Looking forward to trying it out as every cable I've bought so far has either had build issues or ergonomic ones (I really dislike guide wires and normally the plugs stick out so far they press against my cheekbones and ruin the fit unless I push them way out).


----------



## tf1216

dougoftheabaci said:


> Ah, was hoping it was a simple fix. Sorry.
> 
> I just placed my order for a 2Pin BaX. For the record, the US distributor does PayPal, if you ask. Looking forward to trying it out as every cable I've bought so far has either had build issues or ergonomic ones (I really dislike guide wires and normally the plugs stick out so far they press against my cheekbones and ruin the fit unless I push them way out).


 
  
 You will like the BaX because there are no guide wires to be found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The cables make custom IEMs feel "more" custom.


----------



## utdeep

I sent Warner Tech-care Products (info@warnertechcare.com) a message inquiring about the Estron Linum BaX Cable with MMCX connector.  I'm excited to get a cable without any guide wire and from a fairly reputable company.
  
 I've purchased several aftermarket cables for the Shure SE846 and I've always run into issues with the MMCX connector.  For cables that aren't up to spec, the earphone might disconnect when you move around.  I had that happen with two separate Moon Audio cables.
  
 The total cost for this cable (Part 8000059) was $72.00 plus $9.25 for shipping.  It's actually pretty cheap compared to any other aftermarket cable I've seen.
  
 I'm so excited to try it out!  I'm not a huge believer in cables drastically changing sound quality, but the Shure standard cables need a ergonomic upgrade. Bonus points if they don't turn green in a year....


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

utdeep said:


> It's actually pretty cheap compared to any other aftermarket cable I've seen.




Definitely. Mine came out to just short of $70 with shipping.

I don't subscribe too heavily to the idea that headphone cables drastically change sound but the ergonomics of this cable appear ideal. My only concern at this point is durability but at $70 it's not that much more than a stock cable so definitely worth a try.


----------



## ottotron

I received my MMCX BaX today and have been listening to them for the past couple hours. I am using them with my Shure SE846.
The MMCX BaX cost me $83.00. The stock SE846 cables can be found for $35.00.
 The BaX are significantly lighter than the stock Shure cables. I should mention that I had removed the memory wire from my stock cables because they were way to uncomfortable with them. That said,  BaX is a lot more comfortable and I can barely feel them when I have them on. The distance from the y-split to the connectors on the BaX was about 11.25" which is about 4 inches shorter than the stock cable. The socket connection with the BaX is not as tight as the stock cable but it has not caused any problems. I didn't like that the left and right connector identifiers were located at the y-split adjuster and not at the connectors themselves. 
  
 The BaX has a higher dB output than the other two types of cables in the Linum line but I was a little surprised to find that the stock Shure cable was louder than the BaX at the same volume settings. The difference was about a single button push on the iPhone volume button. There are some differences in sound between the two cables but its been hard to pinpoint exactly what right now..I will listen to them tomorrow and see if I can describe the differences instead of just saying that there are differences..


----------



## monkeybone

Looking forward to your impressions. Trying to decide if the BaX would go well with my UE900.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Got a Linum Bax (T2 connectors) with my new Cosmic Ears BA4. Light as a feather, they almost disappear! Estron did an excellent job here.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

What's the general consensus on build quality so far? I'll find out on Tuesday, myself, but curious all the same.


----------



## ottotron

I've been using the BaX for the past day and the build quality seems good. They almost feel like string, there is hardly any rigidness to them especially from the y-split to the iems. The only thing that I noticed right away is that they tangle easily which was annoying. I'm a little concerned about the jack end because the shrink wrap is not very long so there is more wear at a smaller point in the wire. 
  
 Sound wise, the BaX makes everything a little darker. The highs are restrained ever so slightly. I think as a result they seem a little less detailed with less separation between instruments. Lower frequencies are emphasized a bit more. The bass has a little more rumble to it. All of the differences are in a small degree which made it difficult to make immediate first impressions. I think people who have some sibilance problems might consider this cable and to increase bass a little too. I was using the white filter with the SE846 and for me it works well. For me, the white filter took too much off the lower frequencies but had better highs than the other filters. This cable kind of puts the sound in between the blue and white filter. I will add impressions after longer period of use if any of my thoughts change.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

ottotron said:


> I've been using the BaX for the past day and the build quality seems good. They almost feel like string, there is hardly any rigidness to them especially from the y-split to the iems. *The only thing that I noticed right away is that they tangle easily which was annoying. I'm a little concerned about the jack end because the shrink wrap is not very long so there is more wear at a smaller point in the wire. *
> 
> Sound wise, the BaX makes everything a little darker. The highs are restrained ever so slightly. I think as a result they seem a little less detailed with less separation between instruments. Lower frequencies are emphasized a bit more. The bass has a little more rumble to it. All of the differences are in a small degree which made it difficult to make immediate first impressions. I think people who have some sibilance problems might consider this cable and to increase bass a little too. I was using the white filter with the SE846 and for me it works well. For me, the white filter took too much off the lower frequencies but had better highs than the other filters. This cable kind of puts the sound in between the blue and white filter. I will add impressions after longer period of use if any of my thoughts change.


 
 I noticed that^ too. Sound wise I can't tell, since the BaX is the only cable I have for the BA4.


----------



## Seamaster

> Thus, I really believe that TPAs are the material of the future for cables; I've already seen them used in cables from Chinese companies like Astrotec and Ostry, so they seemed primed to take over the market from the old guard of PVC, PTFE, and PE. They seem environmentally stable and can be polymerized for a variety of densities and extrusion patterns, making them ideal for cable protection.


 
 What is TPA?


----------



## tomscy2000

seamaster said:


> What is TPA?


 
  
 Whoops, sorry --- I could've sworn I explained it, but I guess I didn't annotate correctly. I've made the necessary corrections.
  
 But FYI, TPA (or TPE-A) stands for "thermoplastic polyamide", and specifically TPA denotes the Arkema-proprietary variant of polyblock amide called Pebax, as explained in the passage.
  
 The following link is a good short overview: http://www.resinex.co.uk/polymer-types/tpe.html
  
 All of the most impressive cables I've seen so far in the past year have been made from TPE sleeving.


----------



## audionewbi

Would this fit asg-2?


----------



## Twinster

audionewbi said:


> Would this fit asg-2?




I sure hope so. I ordered it for my ASG2. I'll let you know as soon I receive it.


----------



## lithrai

tf1216 said:


> I am picking up a Estron Linum cable on Friday to pair with my RSM...


 
 I'm tempted to order Estron Linum 2Pin Vocal cable for my RSM Quads. Do you think it's a good idea? Did you have a chance to try this cable or do you have only 2Pin BaX - dual twist?


----------



## theUKMrT

Got my (2 pin) BAX cable this morning - wow, this thing is THIN. Looks to be well made, but the jack housing doesn't look that robust (the smallest I've ever seen).

 Initial impression is that it's detailed with good, tight bass, but there's some restraint in the mids - particularly with vocals. Top end is very smooth… & did I mention, this cable is very thin?


----------



## tf1216

lithrai said:


> I'm tempted to order Estron Linum 2Pin Vocal cable for my RSM Quads. Do you think it's a good idea? Did you have a chance to try this cable or do you have only 2Pin BaX - dual twist?


 
 Hi lithrai,
  
 I am not certain which Estron Linum cable I have.  I tried measuring the resistance of the cable and I got ~2.5 ohms.  However, that was not a steady reading.  I realize I am not sharing any valuable information here.  My guess is that I have the Vocal version.  I will ask today which cable I do have.  
  
 I was most pleased when I auditioned a cable that was bulkier than the stock cable Alclair ships with their monitors.  I do not know where it came from but I will find out.  
  
 Where are you located?  How do you like your RSM?  I love mine.  I think it compares extremely well versus the BIG boys/gals out there.


----------



## tf1216

theukmrt said:


> Got my (2 pin) BAX cable this morning - wow, this thing is THIN. Looks to be well made, but the jack housing doesn't look that robust (the smallest I've ever seen).
> 
> Initial impression is that it's detailed with good, tight bass, but there's some restraint in the mids - particularly with vocals. Top end is very smooth… & did I mention, this cable is very thin?


 
  
 Beautiful picture!  I love the look of your universals.


----------



## theUKMrT

tf1216 said:


> Beautiful picture!  I love the look of your universals.


 
 Thanks - still amazes me how good camera-phones are now.
  
 Universals are Noble N4's from their limited ed Wizard Lots - & sound as good as they look.


----------



## lithrai

I'm from Europe. Have RSM Quads for almost one year now. I've got them through Amy, they weren't shipping to my country that time (when I made order I couldn't choose my country from the list, wasn't as an option), so I had to discuss this with her. She was very kind. Love them so far. I had a chance to compare them with some TOTL IEMs like Roxannes from JHAudio (well, it was universal version), I wouldn't tell they are another tier. RSM Quads don't give them anything. At the moment I have some custom cable (don't know from what it's made) for them.


----------



## tf1216

lithrai said:


> I'm from Europe. Have RSM Quads for almost one year now. I've got them through Amy, they weren't shipping to my country that time (when I made order I couldn't choose my country from the list, wasn't as an option), so I had to discuss this with her. She was very kind. Love them so far. I had a chance to compare them with some TOTL IEMs like Roxannes from JHAudio (well, it was universal version), I wouldn't tell they are another tier. RSM Quads don't give them anything. At the moment I have some custom cable (don't know from what it's made) for them.


 
  
 Have you written a review about your experiences with the RSM anywhere?


----------



## utdeep

Just got the cable and I am in shock.  I knew they would be compact, but not this compact.  Sound quality is good but ergonomics are fantastic.  As op mentioned, these are more prone to getting tangled than the stock cable.  However, they feel great!


----------



## AmberOzL

That prone thing is making me nervous. I am not sure whether I should pull the trigger or not.


----------



## zenpunk

The Music and Vocal version are tangle-free are believe. What are microphonics like on the BaX?


----------



## Q Mass

Just received my BA-X for my customs today ( customs and cable are from Cosmic )
  
 I too am astonished at how thin the cables are!
 Sadly the pins are too loose in the socket of one of my monitors, so I'm awaiting a reply from Phil @ Cosmic re' this.
  
 I really don't subscribe to the notion that cables can make big differences ( or any difference at all in most cases ) but I must confess that my first impression is of a more prominent low end.
 I'm certain this is just placebo though, we'll see.
  
 As far as noise ( mechanical ) goes, these are WAY different to the other cables I've used.
 I walk a lot, paved surfaces, and I hear noise through the cable of my CIEM's.
 I hear my feet hitting the ground, the edge of my baseball cap nudging the memory wire, friction from the hanging cable rubbing on clothing and even creaking from the wire flexing ( maybe it's the cable moving in the memory wire sheath? ).
 And if I'm wearing sunglasses this also presents additional noises.
  
 Usually I consider these noises very minor annoyances that I've gotten used to.
 Having used the BA-X cable for around an hour I already know that I wont go back to conventional cables unless the BA-X turns out to be as delicate as it looks/feels.
 I have no reason to disbelieve the claims regarding the strength of the BA-X but the delicate feel is going to take some getting used to!
  
 Noise from all the sources mentioned above are GREATLY reduced, practically eliminated in fact.
 I can still hear my feet hitting the ground, but less so than before.
  
 This reduction of 'noise' represents to me the equivalent of a large leap in general fidelity, no exaggeration.
  
 I found the cable a little 'tangly' but also found that a bit of a shake undid most of the tangles, not too bad to my mind.
  
 It looks like the music model might be less 'tangly' if you're not planning to go balanced somewhere down the line.
  
 The comfort is a BIG improvement over what I'm used to in CIEM's, and glasses wearers will LOVE these cables, really.
  
 I too think the very short heatshrink cover at the 3.5mm end looks flimsy, but maybe the very flexible nature of the cable ameliorates this.
  
 One additional cost to keep in mind is that you're going to need to spend some cash on a new, smaller CIEM case to prevent everything rattling about in the newly freed up room in your old case!
  
 Now I just need to figure out what to do about the loose fit of the left monitor plug, I trust Phil will sort me out though, he's a legend.


----------



## lithrai

I forgot to ask if this cable turns "greenish" over time.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

amberozl said:


> That prone thing is making me nervous. I am not sure whether I should pull the trigger or not.




It's not as if you put them on the table, come back an hour later and they're a tangled mess. Personally, I don't find it to be any worse than the stock Westone cables or my Heir Audio stock cable. If you're really worried, take the money you saved compared to all the other after-market cables and buy something like this.


----------



## tomscy2000

lithrai said:


> I forgot to ask if this cable turns "greenish" over time.


 
  
 The wire is silver-plated, so no. The green comes from oxidation of bare copper. The silver plating prevents the copper from oxidizing.


----------



## zenpunk

I knew it would be small but I was still shocked by how wonderfully light and thin it is. I have been dreaming about such cable for a while.
 First impressions are all very positive.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

FWIW, I haven't found the tangling to be a problem. It tangles more, but given the nature of how thin it is, it also untangles really easily. I normally just have to lightly pull on one or two strands and it falls apart.

In terms of sound, I can't say I hear a sonic difference from the cable itself when compared to the others I've had (93SPEC, Magnus, Westone) but I have noticed a fit difference.

As I've mentioned, cables with larger plugs tend to push against my cheekbones and break the seal on my 8.A's. This cable is so low-profile that my fit is now perfect, it's like I'm wearing them without a cable. The end result is that I have a much better seal and much better isolation. I ride public transit to work every day and normally I can hear the train, some people around me, the voice of the conductor on the intercom... It's low and in the background but I can still just barely hear it. Now I can't, the isolation is that good.

I share others' concern about the build quality, simply because it feels so delicate due to how thin it is, but looking at it doesn't make me think it'd break anywhere. The only concern I have is that I'd snag the cable and it would snap, not that any of the plugs or other components would fail. I wonder what the pull strength of it is?


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

Pull strength according to their documentation is a 'tensile strength more than 60N'
  
 (60N is the same as *6.1 Kg*F)
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

eternal phoenix said:


> Pull strength according to their documentation is a 'tensile strength more than 60N'
> 
> (60N is the same as *6.1 Kg*F)
> 
> Hope that helps.




I figured I could find information to compare that to but... Nope! Anyone know how this compares to something like the stock Westone or a Noble Magnus?


----------



## AxelCloris

dougoftheabaci said:


> I figured I could find information to compare that to but... Nope! Anyone know how this compares to something like the stock Westone or a Noble Magnus?


 
  
 Less, since the other 2 cables you mention are braided.


----------



## ariesq

Since this cable doesn't have memory wire and is soo thin, does it stay in the crevice over the ear?


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

ariesq said:


> Since this cable doesn't have memory wire and is soo thin, does it stay in the crevice over the ear?


 

 Yes, all the time. And it's so light that you don't feel it!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

ariesq said:


> Since this cable doesn't have memory wire and is soo thin, does it stay in the crevice over the ear?




They do and are extremely comfortable. People saying they don't notice them isn't an exaggeration, they really do seem to disappear.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm using the cable right now while in a waiting room. The only place I notice the cable when wearing it is underneath the chin when I move my head. Don't notice anything going over and behind my ears at all. It's slightly freaky just how comfortable this cable is.


----------



## Ra97oR

Shame that they have no plan on making a FitEar version. :<


----------



## unknownsolo

Mine arrives in the mail today. Cant wait to try it out! Will be replacing my stock cable for my Shure SE846
  
 Will post my impressions after I get it and try it for a bit.


----------



## tomscy2000

ra97or said:


> Shame that they have no plan on making a FitEar version. :<


 
  
 You could get it re-terminated yourself? The cable builder will probably need a soldering microscope, though.
  
 FitEar pins are, after all, used only by one single niche brand of earphones. The MMCX and 2-pin connectors are far more cross-compatible. It's financially unwise of Estron to develop an injection mold for FitEar pins. The cost would not be justifiable.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

tomscy2000 said:


> FitEar pins are, after all, used only by one single niche brand of earphones. The MMCX and 2-pin connectors are far more cross-compatible. It's financially unwise of Estron to develop an injection mold for FitEar pins. The cost would not be justifiable.




Agreed. Better to say it's a shame FitEar saw the need to use non-standard connectors.


----------



## tomscy2000

dougoftheabaci said:


> Agreed. Better to say it's a shame FitEar saw the need to use non-standard connectors.


 
  
 In FitEar's defense, the connectors are good. They're more robust than either the 2-pin or the MMCX.
  
 They're also used by the Japanese military for intercom equipment, as well as in medical use. Flip the polarity of the pins and you can use them with the Sennheiser HD-25/600/650.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

tomscy2000 said:


> In FitEar's defense, the connectors are good. They're more robust than either the 2-pin or the MMCX.
> 
> They're also used by the Japanese military for intercom equipment, as well as in medical use. Flip the polarity of the pins and you can use them with the Sennheiser HD-25/600/650.




And the lighting connector on my iPhone is worlds better than the micro-USB connector on the Android devices I work with every day. That doesn't mean I don't wish everyone used the same connector. (Please let micro-USB 3.1 not suck.)

But anyway, getting off topic here. How are others feeling about the build quality after using the cable? I think I'm getting used to it, or at least I'm less afraid it will snap just simply by wearing. I kind of wish they'd braided in some high tensile strength fishing line or something. Might have made me feel a bit better, even if it wouldn't really have made a difference.


----------



## Q Mass

I'm using the 2 pin Ba-X variant and I REALLY like it.

I got mine from Cosmic to fit my Cosmic CIEM'S.

I have two pairs of CIEM'S from Cosmic and the socket of one of my 'better' pair is too loose due to (I think) the original cable having a slightly oversize pin stretching out the socket on the left monitor.
The right fits fine, nice and snug, but the left almost falls out by itself.
Phil at Cosmic has offered a couple of different solutions and in the meantime I've been trying the cable in my other Cosmic CIEM'S (single driver 'Pure' model) as they fit these perfectly.

I haven't had any mishaps which would test the strength of the cable, and I'm still getting over the urge to 'baby' the super skinny cable, but I'm getting used to it.

Comfort is unequalled in my experience.
I agree with others who have said it's almost like wearing the monitors without the cables, with the advantage of actually being able to hear music!

I have a pair of Sony MH1-C's which have a much bigger flat cable (modded to overcome the annoying 'j' design) which is also pretty comfortable worn over the ear, so I don't necessarily ascribe the comfort to the 'dental floss' thickness of the linum cable.
My personal view is that the softness or flexibility of a cable is the defining factor deciding the comfort of an over ear cable.
However, I find the flexibility of the BA-X VERY comfortable.

As far as sound goes (mostly cable sceptic here btw) I'm probably imagining this but I find that the bass seems very slightly boosted, and mids a little more recessed than before (tiny amount).
This is probably just due to a comment I read somewhere that the BA-X slightly promotes the 'V'sound sig'.
I must admit that this is the opposite of what I'd want with my best CIEM'S as they're reshelled TF10's which are already a tiny bit too 'V' shaped IMO.
The effect is so minor though that I'm entirely willing to put it down to placebo, or buyers remorse (I wouldn't normally spend this much on a cable, 'cause I'm tight), but any remorse re' this purchase is overcome by the definite positive aspects of this design.

One clearly obvious sonic advantage this cable had over every other cable I've used is that (misnomer alert!) microphonics are greatly reduced, almost to the point of elimination.

Apparently Cosmic are ditching the 2 pin plug entirely, in favour of the new Linum plug/socket.
I think this is a great move as if the published specifications of the new combo' are accurate they clearly outperform the 2 pin by a huge margin in this application.

Although it might disable the Unique Selling Point of the linum cable, for some people a thicker more robust version might be more attractive.
The published pull strength is very impressive for a cable this thickness though, so a thicker version is probably physically redundant, but it might increase 'perceived value' and confidence in the longevity of the product.

To summarise; Durability pending more use, I'd definitely recommend this cable.


----------



## unknownsolo

Got mine, used it for a good 2 hour. Just emailed them back to see if I can return it!
  
 I used this with my Shure SE846 IEMs. Don't get me wrong. the cable is super super thin. Just like others have said, I expected a thin cable, but not fishing line thin. It's so thin that it feels like it will break if you apply just a tiny bit of pull on it.
  
 However, I am not sure how nobody noticed this, but the sound quality does not even compare to the stock Shure cable. Also you get louder volume out of the stock cable than with the Linum BaX. I noticed with the BaX I had to turn the volume up about 20% more just to get the same sound level as the Shure stock cable. Also the bass is punchier with the stock cable.
  
 Another thing is that it is too short. If I put the little neck slider all the way down, it sits right under my chin. That's of course with the cable looped around my ears.
  
 Lastly, the connectors are not as tight as the stock cable. They would disconnect with the lightest pull on the cable.
  
 For all of these reasons, and mainly for the fact that you get more Bass and louder volume with the stock cable. I decided that this cable is a no go for me. Hopefully they will reply to my email and let me return it back.


----------



## stormmilk

I am just confused by the websites. How do I buy these?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

stormmilk said:


> I am just confused by the websites. How do I buy these?




Contact them directly, they will put you in touch with a reseller. That reseller will give you instructions on how to make a purchase. Is it a little convoluted? Yep. I had to think twice about it because it seemed a little sketchy (something these guys need to address if they're to have any large success).

But they'll work with you, be responsive, and ship the cable very quickly.


----------



## theUKMrT

q mass said:


> As far as sound goes (mostly cable sceptic here btw) I'm probably imagining this but I find that the bass seems very slightly boosted, and mids a little more recessed than before (tiny amount).




We must both be imagining it then - (& as a fellow sceptic) exactly the qualities I hear too.


----------



## Q Mass

theukmrt said:


> We must both be imagining it then - (& as a fellow sceptic) exactly the qualities I hear too.




Damn, I don't want to be a cable believer.
Its like waking up in the morning and finding yourself in a religious cult!

It sounds like Unknownsolo had a very different experience to us with his IEMs, maybe due to source differences too?

I had to flatten the pins of my Linum just a touch though, as mine were also a loose fit.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

q mass said:


> It sounds like Unknownsolo had a very different experience to us with his IEMs, maybe due to source differences too?




Or it could be how the cable changes the fit of your headphones on your ears, that's what it is for me. Since they're so low-profile they don't press against my head or shift when I put on my glasses. Result is my CIEMs fit as intended, seal as intended and sound as intended. Meant a bit more bass (due to the seal) but I didn't lose any of the high-end others had mentioned.

There are a number of factors that can account for why the sound might 'change' with a new cable.


----------



## Q Mass

True dat.
However mine didn't change the fit at all.
Still increased the bass a bit though.

I've only tried it from my Cowon D2, and cellphone so far though.
Home rig may tell a different tale.

I hope my next CIEM'S ( upcoming Cosmic Ears CE5H hybrid ) have quite strong mids.
I love my mids almost as much as my bass


----------



## utdeep

I love the cable as the stock cable for my SE846 was hurting my ears.  However, I am getting the MMCX disconnect issue that happens with a lot of custom cables and the MMCX connector.  My right ear piece occasionally disconnects if I press against the connector.
  
 However, because the cable is so light, I have to do this on purpose for the issue to occur.  When I had a Black Dragon cable it occurred on normal use.


----------



## doublea71

So who do we contact via email to place an order? And do the pins fit Unique Melody connectors snugly? Lastly, do they chafe your ears at all when they loop over and behind them?
  
 Cheers


----------



## AxelCloris

doublea71 said:


> So who do we contact via email to place an order? And do the pins fit Unique Melody connectors snugly? Lastly, do they chafe your ears at all when they loop over and behind them?
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 I'm not sure who the local contact would be for Vietnam; it's best to email sales@linum.dk and they can put you in contact with the best distributor for your country. As for the connector, it fits very snugly on my 1964-Q CIEM with recessed sockets. They use the same 2-pin connector as UM. And there is certainly no chafing on my ears when I'm wearing them, they don't move at all around the ear area. I wear every IEM over the ear that I can since it reduces microphonics and is more comfortable.


----------



## doublea71

doublea71 said:


> So who do we contact via email to place an order? And do the pins fit Unique Melody connectors snugly? Lastly, do they chafe your ears at all when they loop over and behind them?
> 
> Cheers


 

 Okay, so I found them on the Cosmic Ears website and it appears that they do can UM CIEMs. So.....
  

Any chafing over the ear?
Will the T2 connectors also fit Unique Melody customs?
  
 I'm pretty excited about these - I originally thought that they were $500 or so based on a post made shortly after the OP/review where somebody put a large figure out there....around $70 is insane! When you think about the cost of innovation in gear, this is dirt cheap and should scare the hell out of some, if not all other cable builders. I'm buying a set tonight when I get home from work because the left connector on the stock cable for my UMs does come into contact with my ear (I had a guy buff the plastic connector that holds the pins until smooth and rounded to reduce the discomfort - I guess UM angled the socket a bit when building them.). To no longer have that issue would be very satisfying.


----------



## AxelCloris

doublea71 said:


> Will the T2 connectors also fit Unique Melody customs?
> 
> I'm pretty excited about these - I originally thought that they were $500 or so based on a post made shortly after the OP/review where somebody put a large figure out there....around $70 is insane! When you think about the cost of innovation in gear, this is dirt cheap and should scare the hell out of some, if not all other cable builders. I'm buying a set tonight when I get home from work because the left connector on the stock cable for my UMs does come into contact with my ear (I had a guy buff the plastic connector that holds the pins until smooth and rounded to reduce the discomfort - I guess UM angled the socket a bit when building them.). To no longer have that issue would be very satisfying.


 
  
 No, the T2 is not compatible with 2-pin terminated IEMs.
  
 For $70, this cable is an absolute steal. I'll be getting one with any MMCX and 2-pin IEM I purchase going forward simply based on the comfort they offer.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

doublea71 said:


> Any chafing over the ear?




Ergonomics is why I bought this cable. It's as light as it looks and as comfortable as you'd expect. I don't notice it. At all.

One thing I haven't seen much mentioned but one of the main reasons I hate most CIEM cables is because they seem to conflict too easily with glasses. Whether it's because they're a little on the thicker side (which is common for after-market cables) or because of that stupid memory wire... They always seem to rub against or get shifted out of whack by my glasses, which are very low profile. These do not have that problem. They sit right there on my ear perfectly comfortable.

Gotta agree about the price. When I saw how light it was and how much it cost my brain went, "This is either going to be awesome or a complete waste of money." So far it's the former. I do wonder if they'd rounded up to $100 if I'd be more comfortable with it. When something's cheap you don't expect it to be this well made. So far it's better than at least one cable I've bought at three times the price...


----------



## bjoern

I have used this cable for about a week now, together with an ibasso DX90 and SE846 iem.
 The main reason to get the cable at all was comfort, since I couldn't stand the Shure stock cable for a number of reasons. What can I say, this product is worth every penny in that regard. I have the same experience as many of you have already written; very comfortable, I hardly notice the cable at all, it picks up less external noice, the ear pieces have a better fit now and the cable doesn't interfere with my glasses etc. All good!
 However, it feels a bit fragile and the MMCX connectors doesn't sit as tight as the stock connectors. I have even had trouble getting it fixed enough to get a good signal. It is a bit worrying and the ear pieces could get lost at some point...
 Soundwise it is a bit dampened or darker than the stock cable. The highs are not as sparkling and voices are somewhat drawn back. At first I wasn't too happy abot it, but now I'm not so sure... I tend to "forget" to listen for components in sound quality and instead I listen to the music. That must be a good thing 
 All in all my portable gear is now a good match and I'm pleased with the Linum cable, except perhaps for the MMCX connector fit.


----------



## doublea71

Thanks for the info - I'm going to go for the 2 pin, but not sure about the vocal, music or bax...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

doublea71 said:


> Thanks for the info - I'm going to go for the 2 pin, but not sure about the vocal, music or bax...



BaX seems to be the model of choice so far for people.


----------



## Twinster

Hello. I have a new 2 pin BaX used for 20 min available if anyone interested just pm me. Thanks


----------



## moedawg140

Here's a quick review from my experience with the atom-like weight cable that is the Estron Linum MMCX BaX Cable.
  
 I used the Estron Linum MMCX BaX Cable with my Shure SE846 for about a week, and wound up returning them for a refund.
  
 These are my pros and cons regarding the cable:
  
*Pros:* Very light, and is the most portable option regarding a cable, connectors included.
  
*Cons:* Too short (only a few inches longer than the shorter 46 in Shure SE846 stock cable)
  
 Connections are not as “tight” as the stock cable and signal is intermittent when you barely move (i.e. move your head, walk)
  
 Felt very fragile, but got used to the soft cable and “invisible” feeling within a couple of days of having them on.
  
 Tangles a lot easier than the stock cable and takes longer to untangle as a result.
  
  
 I am now an unfortunate believer that different types of cable DO change the properties of the sound being listened through respective (C)IEMs.  With this said, the Linum cable’s sound is muffled, mostly in the highs, and lows are not as pronounced as the stock cable as well.  It could be because of the diameter of the cables, and/or what they are made out of, that creates a mismatch regarding coherency with the SE846.
  
 I actually found more “psychological assurance” when I used the stock cable because I always felt that when I hung my earphones over my shoulders, the earphones would disconnect easier because the Linum’s connection was not very strong, and the lighter cable would cause the earphones (heavier because of my Sensaphonics custom sleeves attached) to move easier as well.  The earphones never got disconnected whilst hanging from my shoulders with the Linum cables attached to them, but I always thought in the back of my mind it was only a matter of time before an earphone disconnected suddenly.
  
 When I contacted The USA supplier (Warner Tech-care Products Inc.) that I purchased the Linum from for returning directions, they said: “Estron is creating a 62” cable in the future, but it’s not out of production yet.”  At least they will have a longer cable, so that is definitely a positive.  
  
 The ultimate reason why I returned the cable is that the cons, in my opinion, far outweighed the pros.  I purchased the Shure SE846 and the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves to try to obtain auditory bliss, and knowing the Linum cable actually hinders overall musicality was the deciding factor to bid adieu. 
  
 I wound up using a razor blade to carefully cut out and remove the stock memory wire and plastic lining from the stock Shure SE846, and I feel comfort increases, ten-fold, as a result.   I actually appreciate the stock cable so much more now because the Linum cable demonstrated all of the factors of the stock cable that I took for granted, like connector fit, superior construction, (assembly line of the stock > “handmade-esque” quality of the Linum) and overall musicality. 
  
 Here are the pictures of the Estron Linum BaX cable with my Sensaphonics Custom “Regular” Sleeves in Crystal Blue and Shure SE846 (don't mind my cauliflower wrestler's ear).


----------



## Q Mass

Someone else mentioned a loose fit on their Sure's.
 That would indeed put me off too.
  
 The 2-pin version I have needed (very) slight 'squashing' of the pins on one side to fit snug, but it's fine now (my monitors were originally built to a very slightly different pin size).
  
 I'm looking forward to trying Linum's own connector on my next CIEM's, it sounds like it might be a big improvement over current connectors.
  
 Sonically, my impressions differed, boosted bass, slightly more 'V' shaped overall.
 I think I'll try the music model next time as I don't think I'll be going balanced any time soon.
 Sorry to hear it didn't suit your purposes.
  
 Would I be right to assume that your sleeves are silicone?
 Do they alter the sound of the 846 at all?
 (just curious, sorry for brief OT)


----------



## phlashbios

I've just taken delivery of a 2 Pin Linum cable from Cosmic Ears, today.
  
 First impressions:
  
 1. The pictures and descriptions really do not adequately express just how thin this cable is.
 2. It is extremely comfortable. The minute you put it round your ears, you forget it is there.
 3. Removes the need for memory wire or ear-guides.
 4. Fit was perfect in both CIEM's I tried it in (Cosmic Ears HY3 and Cosmic Ears reshelled TF10) and not loose in any way - I do not have any universal fit IEM's with a 2 pin socket to try it with.
 5. Absolutely no cable microphonics. The outer sleeve of the cable is both soft and flexible.
 6. Sound seems to be unaltered from other cables I have (with the exception of the Dark Lord cable I have for my TF10, which continues to have a sound all of its own)
  
 This cable has essentially made all my other CIEM cables redundant.
  
 Next up, is to see if I can obtain an MMCX connector variant of this cable, as I would dearly love to replace the cable on my UE900 with one of these Linum cables.


----------



## moedawg140

q mass said:


> Someone else mentioned a loose fit on their Sure's.
> That would indeed put me off too.
> 
> The 2-pin version I have needed (very) slight 'squashing' of the pins on one side to fit snug, but it's fine now (my monitors were originally built to a very slightly different pin size).
> ...


 
 Sorry to go off-topic as well, but here is my review of the Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue for the Shure SE846.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/723306/review-sensaphonics-custom-sleeves-in-crystal-blue-for-the-shure-se846
  
 I hope you enjoy the read as much as the enjoyment I had in writing it.


----------



## Q Mass

*HA!* now THAT'S what I call an answer!
 Cheers moedawg, I'm pretty envious of your setup


----------



## moedawg140

q mass said:


> *HA!* now THAT'S what I call an answer!
> Cheers moedawg, I'm pretty envious of your setup


 
 Thanks Q Mass!  The thing that's great is that you can have the setup as well if you have the resources, and/or cut some corners (buy a used Shure SE846, eat Ramen [packaged] for a couple of weeks instead of going out).


----------



## utdeep

I'm not going to speak about sound quality differences.  However, I contacted Warner Tech-care about how my right earpiece was continually disconnecting with their cable.  This has been a common problem with every third party cable I've used and the MMCX connector.  They wrote back within half an hour and said they would send me a new cable along with a mailing tag for the old cable.  That's exceptional service!
  
 I've returned to the stock cable and I've immediately noticed how much the Estron Linum made me forget I had IEMs in my ear.  Regardless of whether their is a trade-off in sound quality, the ergonomic difference is massive.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Out of curiosity, how are people using these that they think the cable isn't long enough? Are you talking when set up with an AMP on the desk or portable? Because I've kept mine both in my pants pockets as well in my inside breast pocket on a few jackets, I've never had a problem with length. I'm also not exactly a short gentleman so it can't be that you're all seven foot giants...

I could see it being a bit of an issue while in a seated position if your AMP is exceptionally far away, but I'd just say get an extension cable or something. On the go the last thing I want is a huge mess of cable (that will only get more tangled).


----------



## moedawg140

dougoftheabaci said:


> Out of curiosity, how are people using these that they think the cable isn't long enough? Are you talking when set up with an AMP on the desk or portable? Because I've kept mine both in my pants pockets as well in my inside breast pocket on a few jackets, I've never had a problem with length. I'm also not exactly a short gentleman so it can't be that you're all seven foot giants...
> 
> I could see it being a bit of an issue while in a seated position if your AMP is exceptionally far away, but I'd just say get an extension cable or something. On the go the last thing I want is a huge mess of cable (that will only get more tangled).


 
 I am only speaking for myself, but I do not use an amp, just an iPhone 5.  However, I have it attached to my phone holster, and the short cable gets caught by the holster, meaning I only have around a foot of room to move up the iPhone 5.  Obviously that is much too short for me.  The stock Shure 46" cable is too short in my opinion, and I am not the only one who has posted on threads that the length is too short in their opinions as well.  The current Linum cable is only a few inches longer than the stock Shure 46" cable.  When I was hiking, I had to place the iPhone 5 in my Camelbak Marathoner Vest's left pocket, which wasn't the optimal place since I'm right handed, but the cable kept catching on the holster on my right side, so I did not have a choice.  I would rather have a cable that is too long, than is too short, any day.  With the longer Shure 64" cable, I use the included shirt clip, and that helps keep everything in place, but still able to bring my iPhone 5 up to actually use it without having to hunch forward.
  
 Regarding the extension cable, I tried using a Shure extension cable with the Linum cable, but it made the already slightly muffled sound even worse.  Not to mention using the thicker Shure or any other extension cable defeats the purpose of why most people purchased the Linum cable in the first place: for its super thin properties.  I was thinking if they made a Linum extension cable, that would be nice, but I know that there is no cable of the sort that can be purchased thus far.  Hence, I think the 62" in Linum cable that will be available for purchase in the future (was not told the exact date of availability) is a much better length.


----------



## phlashbios

Cosmic Ears don't supply the Linum cable with the MMCX connector, but they very kindly put me in touch with the UK distributor who is happy to deal directly with end customers as well as retailers/resellers.
  
Their pricing for the MMCX variant from the distributor is as follows:
  
MMCX – Music                  £40.72
MMCX  - BaX Dual Twist   £44.53 
 
Next day postage within the UK with UPS £14.00
Royal mail signed for within the UK 1-2 days £8.50
Royal mail no tracking within the UK 1-1 days £5.00
  
All the above prices do not include VAT
  
The distributor can be contacted at http://www.colsanmicro.com and I emailed them using the sales address on that website and got a response within 2 hours. They take payment via bank transfer, debit card or credit card. There is a small surcharge for debit/credit card transactions.
  
 To be clear, I have no connection with this company at all, other than as an end customer. I am supplying this information in the interests of helping others.


----------



## Q Mass

dougoftheabaci said:


> Out of curiosity, how are people using these that they think the cable isn't long enough? Are you talking when set up with an AMP on the desk or portable? Because I've kept mine both in my pants pockets as well in my inside breast pocket on a few jackets, I've never had a problem with length. I'm also not exactly a short gentleman so it can't be that you're all seven foot giants...
> 
> I could see it being a bit of an issue while in a seated position if your AMP is exceptionally far away, but I'd just say get an extension cable or something. On the go the last thing I want is a huge mess of cable (that will only get more tangled).


 

 Gotta say, cable length is plenty for me too, jeans pocket, or even under a gilet and back up to outside pocket.
  
 Can't hurt for them to offer a longer version for basketball players though.


----------



## bjoern

bjoern said:


> I have used this cable for about a week now, together with an ibasso DX90 and SE846 iem.
> ...
> Soundwise it is a bit dampened or darker than the stock cable. The highs are not as sparkling and voices are somewhat drawn back. At first I wasn't too happy abot it, but now I'm not so sure...


 
 I tried changing to the white SE846 filter once more to see if it would balance out the somewhat muffled impression from the Linum cable. I didn't like the white filter with the Shure stock cable, but with the Linum BaX it made all the difference.


----------



## ariesq

I have a very dumb question. I just received this cable in the 2 pins. Each side is labelled with a blue and red dot to denote left and right. Does it matter which way the pins go in? Should the dots be facing upwards (towards me)?
  
 Usually with other cables, it's easy to tell, because you can follow the correct direction of the memory wire/ear guard. But since this cable has no memory wire, it's harder to tell.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## doublea71

Just placed an order for the bax. Can't wait to try this puppy out. Thanks to everybody for posting their impressions - I feel like I have a pretty good idea of what to expect (a bit of tangling, but otherwise invisible).


----------



## tomscy2000

ariesq said:


> I have a very dumb question. I just received this cable in the 2 pins. Each side is labelled with a blue and red dot to denote left and right. Does it matter which way the pins go in? Should the dots be facing upwards (towards me)?
> 
> Usually with other cables, it's easy to tell, because you can follow the correct direction of the memory wire/ear guard. But since this cable has no memory wire, it's harder to tell.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 The convention is that the dots face upward toward the sky.


----------



## oslpag

tomscy2000 said:


> The convention is that the dots face upward toward the sky.


 
 The dot is positive polarity, most monitors have positive polarity facing upwards as noted, however a few may have the polarities reversed.


----------



## tomscy2000

oslpag said:


> The dot is positive polarity, most monitors have positive polarity facing upwards as noted, however a few may have the polarities reversed.


 
  
 Yes, you're correct --- the Triple.Fi 10 has flipped polarity for the left earpiece, IIRC. Earsonics SM series has polarity flipped for both the left and right sides. These are the two most prominent examples. However, most companies elect to follow convention and so positive legs are above ground.


----------



## doublea71

Any updates on durability issues or lack thereof? Mine is on the way, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## Q Mass

doublea71 said:


> Any updates on durability issues or lack thereof? Mine is on the way, but thought I'd ask.



So far-so good for mine, but I haven't had it long, and haven't had any mishaps.
It has been getting normal daily use (for me )about 2 hours a day (sometimes 3).
Not much to go on, but there you have it.


----------



## ottotron

I have had mine for over 3 weeks and it seems pretty resilient. But I have decided to part with them because I find my Shure cable (without the memory wires) pretty comfortable and I have a two pairs of them. I solely used the BaX since I got them, until I put them up for sale yesterday because they were so ergonomic.


----------



## utdeep

I received the replacement Eston BaX cable but it had the same issues with the left earpiece disconnecting when I moved.
  
 Sadly, the MMCX connector has once again ruined my experience with a custom cable.


----------



## lithrai

I've finally received those Linum cables from Colsan Micro Electronics. I have Vocal and BaX - dual twist. Tried them with Alclair RSM Quad. Don't hear any difference between them and also when compared with stock cable.


----------



## joncirca57

My BAX just came today.  As others have mentioned they are REALLY comfortable.  I also like the very small 3.5mm jack--very case-friendly.
  
 I am using them on my old UE10Pros.  I probably don't have a good enough source to pick up a difference in sound, but the difference in comfort is pretty big.
  
 By the way, the 2 pin is not designed for recessed sockets like my UE10s, but it was really easy to trim with an exacto knife to get it to fit.


----------



## phlashbios

lithrai said:


> I've finally received those Linum cables from Colsan Micro Electronics. I have Vocal and BaX - dual twist. Tried them with Alclair RSM Quad. Don't hear any difference between them and also when compared with stock cable.


 
  
 I don't hear a difference either dude. Which is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## phlashbios

phlashbios said:


> I've just taken delivery of a 2 Pin Linum cable from Cosmic Ears, today.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just to follow up on this, I received the MMCX variant from Colsan Micro last week for my UE900. They have transformed the wearability of the UE900 and brought the same comfort and benefits as the 2 pin version did that I got from Cosmic Ears.
  
 One thing to note is that the Cosmic Ears version of the cables has been customised slightly in that there is a curve in the end of the cables where they join the connectors, that enables them to even more easily, curve round the ears. Not that there is an issue with the standard cable supplied by the distributor, but it's just a thoughtful addition from Cosmic Ears to the standard Linum cable.


----------



## doublea71

I tried to change my order from the bax to the music version after reading the article on Headfonia, which said the bax version tangled up a lot. Not sure if I sent it in time...ICosmic Ears doesn't sell the mmcx version on their site, but I was thinking these cables would go well with the new V-Sonics.


----------



## doublea71

Cosmic Ears told me that the vocal and music version tangle more than the bax - does this make sense? I could have sworn that it was those two models that have the anti-tangle feature...anyways, they still haven't shipped it yet afaik.


----------



## lithrai

Yeah, I can confirm this. Have Vocal and BaX, Vocal tangles more.


----------



## AxelCloris

I have the Music and it tangles pretty darned easily. Last weekend Jude was telling me about a new cable coming from them that's completely self coiling and nearly tangle free. He didn't remember the actual name of the version but it was demoed at one of the Japan meets. I'd be interested in picking up a cable that doesn't tangle, that'd be the pinnacle cable in my book.


----------



## doublea71

axelcloris said:


> I have the Music and it tangles pretty darned easily. Last weekend Jude was telling me about a new cable coming from them that's completely self coiling and nearly tangle free. He didn't remember the actual name of the version but it was demoed at one of the Japan meets. I'd be interested in picking up a cable that doesn't tangle, that'd be the pinnacle cable in my book.


 

 I've seen a video of it on youtube and I thought that it was available now....I'm going to ask CE if they can postpone shipment until they get this version.


----------



## phlashbios

It's the BaX I have for both the 2 pin and the MMCX cables. Neither of them tangle any more than any other cable I have. If you coil them properly before storing them, they uncoil just as easily and I don't find they tangle in use.


----------



## AxelCloris

Interesting, that's completely contradictory to what's mentioned in the OP. "The only downside to the twisted-pair configuration of the BaX is that it does not have the "tangle-free" feature of the Music and Vocal variants..." I wonder which statement is accurate.


----------



## joncirca57

I have the BAX and really do not pick up a difference in tangle from the other cords I have.  They all can be a pain at times.  One plus for the BAX is a really useful cinch.  When putting away, I try to remember to cinch it up to the CIEMs.  This reduces the tangle factor a lot.


----------



## phlashbios

joncirca57 said:


> I have the BAX and really do not pick up a difference in tangle from the other cords I have.  They all can be a pain at times.  One plus for the BAX is a really useful cinch.  When putting away, I try to remember to cinch it up to the CIEMs.  This reduces the tangle factor a lot.


 
  
 That\s exactly what I do. Cinch up to the shells and coil round three fingers and then tuck the end around the coiled loop. When using again, untuck the end and just let the coil drop out under the weight of the shells.


----------



## doublea71

I sent a link to the video to CE and they say they do have this feature. Have you guys seen this video? Maybe it doesn't quite work this well or something. The guys
 at CE said that the bax tangles the least (but the music and vocal versions supposedly are the only ones with this tangle-free feature). Still trying to figure it all out.


----------



## phlashbios

doublea71 said:


> I sent a link to the video to CE and they say they do have this feature. Have you guys seen this video? Maybe it doesn't quite work this well or something. The guys
> at CE said that the bax tangles the least (but the music and vocal versions supposedly are the only ones with this tangle-free feature). Still trying to figure it all out.


 
  
 I don't know what people are doing with them. The BaX is fine. Are people just stuffing them in their pockets or something?


----------



## moedawg140

phlashbios said:


> I don't know what people are doing with them. The BaX is fine. Are people just stuffing them in their pockets or something?


 
 Regarding tangling, the thin diameter/gauge and soft material of the cable makes it more prone to tangling, as opposed to the thicker, kevlar-sheathed stock Shure SE846 cable - which does a much better job keeping the tangle gremlins at bay.  That said, the tangling wasn't the main issue for me, it was more the MMCX connector cutting in and out if I moved it a little bit, and of course, the sound is slightly muffled.  People may not hear a difference based on what earphones/IEM's they are using, but I can say with the stock Shure SE846 cable, there is undeniably a difference in sound, and not for the better.


----------



## doublea71

Those MMCX connectors just seem so unreliable - I've read about this issue with a wide variety of iems. I'm waiting to hear back from CE to find out when the self-coiling versions will be available and might get one of these. Otherwise, I'll probably just go with the bax if the wait is going to be very long.


----------



## moedawg140

doublea71 said:


> Those MMCX connectors just seem so unreliable - I've read about this issue with a wide variety of iems. I'm waiting to hear back from CE to find out when the self-coiling versions will be available and might get one of these. Otherwise, I'll probably just go with the bax if the wait is going to be very long.


 
 I think since the MMCX connection needs to be 'just right', the connection needs to have either an OEM spec device attached to the corresponding earphone, or a really really well created hand-made cable to have the best seal and very little connection issues.  
  
 The Linum has that hand made look/feel, and the connectors are not flush to the earphone ring and does not come with a very little washer, so the connection is not strong and the connector does not have the same spec (_L__inum connector is __longer_) that the stock Shure SE846 connector (_shorter,_ _perfectly flush) _has.  If you take a look at my Sensaphonics Custom Sleeve in Crystal Blue review, it shows how the Linum is not flush with the Shure SE846 housing, but the stock Shure SE846 connector is perfectly flush.  The stock Shure SE846 cable is a perfect fit for the earphone, which has a little washer as well to help with the very strong connection, and is of assembly line quality, which means the stock Shure SE846 cable has very little (none for myself) MMCX connector reliability issues.


----------



## ottotron

I just wiped clean the connectors and they worked fine afterwards...even when exercising or touching to re-adjust did not cause any cut off with my 846.


----------



## doublea71

I guess there was some misunderstanding on my part - CE says the vocal and music versions have the self-coiling feature now, so I told them I'll take the latter.


----------



## Lindskog

Maybe a little bit of topic. But I would like to have a cable with microphone for use with my Iphone. Does any one know of a 2 pin connector cable (JHA standard) that has remote control and microphone? Does Estron make a cable like that?


----------



## doublea71

Mine just arrived in the mail (BaX) and it's ridiculously lightweight and small. It has fairly good ergonomics and doesn't tangle easily at all imo. The sheathing is ever so slightly tacky - it's not as smooth as most cable housings. Everybody who says that they worry about its durability make total sense to me now. This thing doesn't seem much stronger than a piece of dental floss (exaggeration), but so far I've heard no complaints from anybody. Very impressive stuff!


----------



## lithrai

doublea71 said:


> Everybody who says that they worry about its durability make total sense to me now. This thing doesn't seem much stronger than a piece of dental floss (exaggeration), but so far I've heard no complaints from anybody. Very impressive stuff!


 
 The strength comes from aramid fibres. So we should not worry about it.


----------



## doublea71

I can't feel them at all when walking around, almost as if my CIEMs have bluetooth - it's a pretty cool sensation I must say.


----------



## monkeybone

doublea71 said:


> Mine just arrived in the mail (BaX) and it's ridiculously lightweight and small. It has fairly good ergonomics and doesn't tangle easily at all imo. The sheathing is ever so slightly tacky - it's not as smooth as most cable housings. Everybody who says that they worry about its durability make total sense to me now. This thing doesn't seem much stronger than a piece of dental floss (exaggeration), but so far I've heard no complaints from anybody. Very impressive stuff!







doublea71 said:


> I can't feel them at all when walking around, almost as if my CIEMs have bluetooth - it's a pretty cool sensation I must say.




Congratulations on your new cables. I wear glasses, so these would be a godsend if the SQ were as good as the ergonomics. I'd appreciate if you could answer a few questions:
1. In your opinion, does the BaX affect the sound signature of your IEMs in any way?
2. Where did you order from, and how was the packing for shipment?
3. How much did you pay for import duty, customs etc. (that's relevant since I'm living in Vietnam too)?
4. How do you find the quality of the connectors?

I'd love to hear some of your impressions on this cables. Thanks.


----------



## doublea71

monkeybone said:


> Congratulations on your new cables. I wear glasses, so these would be a godsend if the SQ were as good as the ergonomics. I'd appreciate if you could answer a few questions:
> 1. In your opinion, does the BaX affect the sound signature of your IEMs in any way?
> 2. Where did you order from, and how was the packing for shipment?
> 3. How much did you pay for import duty, customs etc. (that's relevant since I'm living in Vietnam too)?
> ...


 

 1. No difference in sound quality.
 2. http://www.cosmicears.com/shop/linum-2pin/
 3. I paid 21,000VND.
 4. The connectors were too big for recessed sockets on UM Miracles, so I used a very fine nail file to file the connectors just a little bit. Now they fit perfectly.
  
 You will probably forget you even have cables - it's almost like having bluetooth CIEMs. Anybody with glasses should really appreciate them.


----------



## moedawg140

monkeybone said:


> Congratulations on your new cables. I wear glasses, so these would be a godsend if the SQ were as good as the ergonomics. I'd appreciate if you could answer a few questions:
> 1. In your opinion, does the BaX affect the sound signature of your IEMs in any way?
> 2. Where did you order from, and how was the packing for shipment?
> 3. How much did you pay for import duty, customs etc. (that's relevant since I'm living in Vietnam too)?
> ...


 

 What IEM are you using the BaX cables with?  If you use Cosmic Ears, you won't hear a sound difference because the Linum is from what I have read, the stock cable.  If you are using a high end IEM, such as the Shure SE846, you will hear definitely difference in sound quality and not for the better with the BaX cable.
  
 The connectors are okay, but since they didn't fit my earphone housing port as well as stock, would have connection (cutting in and out) issues if I moved the cable any.
  
 Not saying you won't like them, but the cutting in and out and the recessed sound signature compared to the stock cable was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## doublea71

moedawg140 said:


> What IEM are you using the BaX cables with?  If you use Cosmic Ears, you won't hear a sound difference because the Linum is from what I have read, the stock cable.  If you are using a high end IEM, such as the Shure SE846, you will hear definitely difference in sound quality and not for the better with the BaX cable.
> 
> The connectors are okay, but since they didn't fit my earphone housing port as well as stock, would have connection (cutting in and out) issues if I moved the cable any.
> 
> Not saying you won't like them, but the cutting in and out and the recessed sound signature compared to the stock cable was the deal breaker for me.


 

 I'm using UM Miracles (certainly high-end) and there is no difference in the sound whatsoever. No connection issues here (mine is the 2-pin version, not MMCX type), ergonomics are unbelievable.


----------



## AxelCloris

doublea71 said:


> I'm using UM Miracles (certainly high-end) and there is no difference in the sound whatsoever. No connection issues here (mine is the 2-pin version, not MMCX type), ergonomics are unbelievable.


 
  
 I second this opinion. The erganomic improvement with my Linum Music was almost unreal. As a glasses wearer this cable is what I had been looking for all along. I also have the 2-pin and it's paired with my 1964-Q.


----------



## moedawg140

doublea71 said:


> I'm using UM Miracles (certainly high-end) and there is no difference in the sound whatsoever. No connection issues here (mine is the 2-pin version, not MMCX type), ergonomics are unbelievable.


 
  


axelcloris said:


> I second this opinion. The erganomic improvement with my Linum Music was almost unreal. As a glasses wearer this cable is what I had been looking for all along. I also have the 2-pin and it's paired with my 1964-Q.


 
  
 I guess we agree to disagree.  Maybe the differences are slim to nil for both of you but with the SE846 (and other's opinions on this thread), there is difference (to my ears) in the entire audio spectrum, and not for the better.  The atom like weight is nice, but the sound difference was just too different for me to just shrug it off and not give it any care.  Hence, it was returned.


----------



## doublea71

moedawg140 said:


> I guess we agree to disagree.  Maybe the differences are slim to nil for both of you but with the SE846 (and other's opinions on this thread), there is difference (to my ears) in the entire audio spectrum, and not for the better.  The atom like weight is nice, but the sound difference was just too different for me to just shrug it off and not give it any care.  Hence, it was returned.


 

 Could be the 846, not sure how to account for the change in sound. I've no idea what the impedance characteristics of the stock 846 cable are, either. There is no maybe on this end, though - exactly this much change in sound for me:


----------



## moedawg140

doublea71 said:


> Could be the 846, not sure how to account for the change in sound. I've no idea what the impedance characteristics of the stock 846 cable are, either. There is no maybe on this end, though - exactly this much change in sound for me:




The SE846 has very low impedance ~9 ohm, so any cable, especially with different thickness (like I mentioned before, the Estron is thinner so impedance is automatically different than stock cables that are thicker) will have an impact. How much depends on the earphones and the person's ability to discern the sonic differences and/or not just giving in and making up the mind that there is no difference in sound, when in fact, there is (at least for low impedance IEMs and some posters earlier in this thread).


----------



## tomscy2000

Looks like Westone is officially adopting the Linum cable (with some changes) as an alternative cable to the EPIC?


----------



## monkeybone

doublea71, moedawg140, AxelCloris & tomscy2000

Thanks everyone, for your feedback. I'm currently using the UE900, mostly. I think the potential comfort of the BaX would make the gamble worth it ... If not for the negative feedbacks regarding their MMCX implementation (loose, sound cutting off). I wonder if some DeoxIT would do it. My stock cables had a bit of a similar issue and a dab of DeoxIT on each connector did the job. Just applied once and the connection's been flawless for over a year.

Anyhow, still mulling over the MMCX issue .... hmmmmm what to do? Would be great if I could try out the cables before pulling the trigger, but the odds of that in Vietnam would probably be "zero point zero" percent 

Next up would be a Noble CIEM .... Maybe wait till then and get the 2-pin?

Decisions, decisions ..... Arghhhhh! I blame this forum. I was so contented with my Shure E2G for over 15 years. Then I stumbled on this forum & lost my musical zen....


----------



## doublea71

monkeybone said:


> doublea71, moedawg140, AxelCloris & tomscy2000
> 
> Thanks everyone, for your feedback. I'm currently using the UE900, mostly. I think the potential comfort of the BaX would make the gamble worth it ... If not for the negative feedbacks regarding their MMCX implementation (loose, sound cutting off). I wonder if some DeoxIT would do it. My stock cables had a bit of a similar issue and a dab of DeoxIT on each connector did the job. Just applied once and the connection's been flawless for over a year.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I don't think they're available here. Are you in HCMC? I'm over in Phu My Hung fwiw.


----------



## EarArtworks

The cable look so thin. Any info for the awg of the cable?


----------



## doublea71

Not sure, but it feels like a piece of dental floss. Only a slight exaggeration.


----------



## monkeybone

doublea71 said:


> Yeah, I don't think they're available here. Are you in HCMC? I'm over in Phu My Hung fwiw.




Yup. I used to live in PMH too. Moved to District 2 last October.

I heard there's a shop selling Westones somewhere in HCMC. Wonder if they'll eventually stock the cables mentioned by tomscy2000, above. I think the Westones use MMCX connectors too.


----------



## doublea71

monkeybone said:


> Yup. I used to live in PMH too. Moved to District 2 last October.
> 
> I heard there's a shop selling Westones somewhere in HCMC. Wonder if they'll eventually stock the cables mentioned by tomscy2000, above. I think the Westones use MMCX connectors too.


 

http://www.3kshop.com.vn
http://www.koolaudiophiles.com
  
 Both are good shops, but the first one has a much better selection. The second one is better for DIY repairs and is the only place offering CIEMs.


----------



## monkeybone

doublea71 said:


> http://www.3kshop.com.vn
> http://www.koolaudiophiles.com
> 
> Both are good shops, but the first one has a much better selection. The second one is better for DIY repairs and is the only place offering CIEMs.




Agreed. 3kshop has a better selection. Incidentally, I got my X5 from them. Haven't seen any Westones there, though.


----------



## emusic13

Just received the BaX. Based on first impressions, everything sounds a bit more recessed with a slight emphasis on the bass. From the first second of the song I listened to the difference was immediately noticeable compared with the stock cable. Mind, I only have about 6 albums on my music player in which I have been listening to the same exact songs for the past year or so. Although sonic wise I think the cable is a slight downgrade, the ergonomics are a step up with the cables being very light and no annoying metal ear loop. It will make a good cheap commuting cable but if I were to listen to my music more analytically, I would choose to use the stock silver or a Double Helix Cable instead. I will listen for a longer period and see if my impressions change.


----------



## moedawg140

emusic13 said:


> Just received the BaX. Based on first impressions, everything sounds a bit more recessed with a slight emphasis on the bass. From the first second of the song I listened to the difference was immediately noticeable compared with the stock cable. Mind, I only have about 6 albums on my music player in which I have been listening to the same exact songs for the past year or so. Although sonic wise I think the cable is a slight downgrade, the ergonomics are a step up with the cables being very light and no annoying metal ear loop. It will make a good cheap commuting cable but if I were to listen to my music more analytically, I would choose to use the stock silver or a Double Helix Cable instead. I will listen for a longer period and see if my impressions change.


 
  
 I had similar impressions as well regarding the recession of the soundstage (with slight emphasis on the bass).  What IEM(s) did you pair the BaX with?
  
 I'm gonna PM you about the other cable you talked about and other cables...
 ​


----------



## emusic13

I paired the BaX with my InEar SD-2.


----------



## moedawg140

emusic13 said:


> I paired the BaX with my InEar SD-2.


 
  
 Thanks for the update.  I read up on the InEar SD-2 a little, looks like a nice IEM.


----------



## rapier84

I had the same observations too about the sound of the BaX, seems a little more recessed. I enjoyed the ergonomics of the cable, its just so light and thin. But ultimately went back to the original Westone Epic cables (2 pin) as I enjoyed the sound signature, which seemed to have had the vocals forward and in your face, more. Interestingly, I also have the Music cable and the sound signature seemed more balanced with the vocals not feeling so far back in the mix.
  
 (I'm using remolded UM1s by the way)


----------



## doublea71

Probably due to age, I can't detect any change in sound. Maybe these are best for the 40+ crowd?


----------



## moedawg140

doublea71 said:


> Probably due to age, I can't detect any change in sound. Maybe these are best for the 40+ crowd?


 
  
 I think the cable works for people who don't mind a recessed change in sound and want the slimmest (strong floss-like) cable on the market.  That said, as we get older, the range of frequencies we can hear do diminish, so, you might have a point there.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

moedawg140 said:


> I think the cable works for people who don't mind a recessed change in sound and want the slimmest (strong floss-like) cable on the market.  That said, as we get older, the range of frequencies we can hear do diminish, so, you might have a point there.



It does not diminish the same way for everyone. Your job and daily activities have the biggest impact on how much your hearing ability decreases in the long term. Plus, a lot of recordings don't contain much above 17-18khz, so loosing the ability to hear 20-21khz does not necessarily have to negatively affect your life as a music addict.


----------



## moedawg140

amanand88keys said:


> It does not diminish the same way for everyone. Your job and daily activities have the biggest impact on how much your hearing ability decreases in the long term. Plus, a lot of recordings don't contain much above 17-18khz, so loosing the ability to hear 20-21khz does not necessarily have to negatively affect your life as a music addict.




Yes, there are many factors regarding a person's hearing ability being diminished. With that said, I played a test tone of ~15kHz from an iPhone app at my mother's house tonight, and my mother and I couldn't hear it no matter how loud I turned up the volume, and my little sister (early-mid twenties) immediately covered her ears, telling me to shut it off. I've performed this same test with older and younger people with similar results. :regular_smile : Edit: Did the same test a few days later, in a quieter setting, and I was able to hear ~16.5kHz. A little bit better, but not nearly as high of frequencies that I was able to hear when I was a youngin.


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

moedawg140 said:


> Yes, there are many factors regarding a person's hearing ability being diminished. With that said, I played a test tone of ~15khz from an iPhone app at my mother's house tonight, and my mother and I couldn't hear it no matter how loud I turned up the volume, and my little sister (early-mid twenties) immediately covered her ears, telling me to shut it off. I've performed this same test with older and younger people with similar results. :regular_smile :




15khz? Whoa. A cut at that frequency means that you cannot hear important elements of music... For example, a Hi-Hat is above that.


----------



## palermo

@emusic13 , same here. I don't get improvement with these BaX. I feel upper bass was gone, it make vocal sounds thin not as full as stock cable. I am about getting another cable, but will keep the Bax for a while.


----------



## moedawg140

amanand88keys said:


> 15khz? Whoa. A cut at that frequency means that you cannot hear important elements of music... For example, a Hi-Hat is above that.


 
  
 Yes, I used to be able to hear ~17kHz before.  When I read you first say that humans can hear 20-21kHz, I thought to myself "most [if not all] people can't even hear that high of frequency".  Doing a little bit more research, the upper limit to what humans can hear is 20kHz.  
  
 As for not being able to hear important elements of music, I'm not going to worry about what I can't hear.  I'm going to worry about what I can hear, and do what I can to create as blissful an auditory experience as I can.  Being able to use different components of music (sources/cables/software (apps)/filters/Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves/etc.) has allowed me the ability to not only change the dynamics of what I hear, but also the frequencies themselves because I can change the frequencies that are outputted with the included three different filter pairs of the Shure SE846.  So, if I'm missing something, I can't tell because what I have tuned my setup to be sounds absolutely blissful (however I don't have the Hugo yet as that was ultimate bliss upon demo [portable-wise]).


----------



## Aegen

Any ideas where to buy the mmcx version? I see one store have them but sold under a different name with a massive markup. 

Also any news of the 60ish inch version? I've been holding off on aftermarket cables mainly due to most of them only coming in 47"~


----------



## moedawg140

aegen said:


> Any ideas where to buy the mmcx version? I see one store have them but sold under a different name with a massive markup.
> 
> Also any news of the 60ish inch version? I've been holding off on aftermarket cables mainly due to most of them only coming in 47"~


 
  
 Where do you live?  If you live in the U.S., just contact (email) Bobby Lake (bobbyl) at warnertechcare.com as that company (based in Minnesota) is a distributor, and can tell you more details about when the 62 inch cable will come out of production (if it has already).  If you do not live in the U.S., you can email sales from this website: http://www.linum.dk/contact.aspx or this one: http://www.linum.dk/linum-mmcx.aspx.
  
 Good luck.


----------



## chocky900

Wrong thread


----------



## Jedaite

ra97or said:


> Shame that they have no plan on making a FitEar version. :<


 
  
 That's what you get for getting Fitears xD


----------



## BRCMRGN

jedaite said:


> That's what you get for getting Fitears xD


 
 I have the 334, 111 and Parterre. I am using them with ALO or Moon Audio silver balanced cables (HM-901 & AK240 terminations), but I would buy a few Linum cables in a heartbeat if they were available for FitEar. They wouldn't compare to the ALO and Moon Audio, sound-wise, but sometimes you want comfort over the absolute best sound.


----------



## Sorensiim

After reading the review (first post of this thread) I got in touch with Estron.  I'm Danish so having a premium cable maker in my neck of the woods was an opportunity I couldn't pass up. I managed to talk myself into a loaner 2-pin Bax and got their permission to re-terminate it so I could use it with my PB2 for my Noble K10:
  

  

  

  
 The ergonomics of this cable are just crazy. It looks pretty damn thin in pictures but IRL it's even thinner. As others have mentioned in this thread, it just disappears when you wear it. Reterminating it is not impossible but I wouldn't recommend it as your first foray into cable DIY.
  
 My rig is like this: Ibasso DX90 -> PB2 (w. carefully tuned topkit) -> K10. I am absolutely in love with how the Linum cable _feels _but I noticed the sonic difference immediately, coming from the Noble stock (SPC) cable. Mids are slightly recessed, highs are rolled off just a smidge and the bass has been given a subtle bump and the overall volume is lower. This is due to the 1.8Ω impedance of the cable and I guess that's just how it is with wires this insanely thin. The owner of Estron has confirmed this (in an email to me). I still find myself using the Linum cable despite preferring the sonics of the stock Noble cable because I wear my CIEMs all day at work. Small improvement in comfort can make a BIG difference over the course of 8 hours and it's not like the cable sounds "bad". For serious listening I'll go with the Noble cable but for all day sessions, the Linum Bax is just what the doctor ordered!
  
 Estron is like half an hour's drive away from my house, one thing let to another and the owner of Estron has invited me to come by for a visit, have a chat and see what they're working on. I have a few questions and suggestions for him myself, but is there anything you guys would like me to ask him? (No, he probably won't hand out freebies)


----------



## toears

tf1216 said:


> Hi monkeybone,
> 
> I am not a fan of this cable at all.  My first problem with the cable is how easily it tangles.  I have taken for granted how stock cables don't tangle.  Another thing to consider when using a lightweight cable is where it will be sued.  *I use my monitors at my office desk where the stock cable is heavy enough to rest on the desk out of the way of the keyboard.  The BaX cable hangs in the air above the keyboard which has frustrated me a couple of times.*
> 
> Continuing with my rant if I may, I haven't felt that the sound character of the cable has changed yet.  It still sounds very different from the stock cable.  I would equate the sound to how many describe putting resistors in front of an amplifier to attenuate gain.  I am really sorry for the negative comments.  I will bring the cable to the Minneapolis meet-up if anybody will be there.


 
@Sorensiim  is the above your observation as well ?


----------



## Sorensiim

toears said:


> @Sorensiim  is the above your observation as well ?


 
 The laws of physics still apply to this cable, it doesn't magically float in the air. It's a bit shorter than the Noble stock cable so I have to place my rig closer to myself but that's all.


----------



## burtomr

sorensiim said:


> I have a few questions and suggestions for him myself, but is there anything you guys would like me to ask him? (No, he probably won't hand out freebies)


 
  
 I have one....can he make a version that doesn't compromise the SQ as much (or at all) and is only a tad (smidgen) thicker?


----------



## Sorensiim

burtomr said:


> I have one....can he make a version that doesn't compromise the SQ as much (or at all) and is only a tad (smidgen) thicker?


 
 That will be one of my questions - a <1Ω version, please! And maybe a slightly longer version too. Cable nirvana would be <1Ω, 64 inches/160cm in lenght and with the anti-tangle tech. Maybe even a DIY-friendly, un-terminated version as I don't think it will be feasible for them to carry every single obscure termination used by head-fi'ers. I _really _like the 6-pin Hirrose (Ibasso balanced) connector, others swear by the Kobiconn (RSA and others), the unbalanced are mostly set with 3.5mm TRS but some like 6.35mm better and then you have the crowd with balanced desktop amps craving 2x3 pin XLR or 1x4 pin XLR.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> That will be one of my questions - a <1Ω version, please! And maybe a slightly longer version too. Cable nirvana would be <1Ω, 64 inches/160cm in lenght and with the anti-tangle tech. Maybe even a DIY-friendly, un-terminated version as I don't think it will be feasible for them to carry every single obscure termination used by head-fi'ers. I _really _like the 6-pin Hirrose (Ibasso balanced) connector, others swear by the Kobiconn (RSA and others), the unbalanced are mostly set with 3.5mm TRS but some like 6.35mm better and then you have the crowd with balanced desktop amps craving 2x3 pin XLR or 1x4 pin XLR.


 

 160 cm is too long for me. 120 cm is just fine. Of course that is just for my needs so obviously everybody has a different preferences.

 I wish I have your DIY skills man, you make one hell of a job.


----------



## iKhaos

I've got a pair of these for my Noble IEMs and love them.
 Super comfortable, super thin, and they don't necessarily feel flimsy.
 No change in sound detected compared to stock.
 Only complaints are that they're a little too short after the splitter for my taste, especially when wearing IEMs over the ear, and the strain relief at the end of the plug doesn't inspire much confidence. I'm not a big fan of straight plugs though tbh.


----------



## doublea71

ikhaos said:


> I've got a pair of these for my Noble IEMs and love them.
> Super comfortable, super thin, and they don't necessarily feel flimsy.
> No change in sound detected compared to stock.
> Only complaints are that they're a little too short after the splitter for my taste, especially when wearing IEMs over the ear, and the strain relief at the end of the plug doesn't inspire much confidence. I'm not a big fan of straight plugs though tbh.


 
 Yes, another 10-15cm after the split would be nice and perhaps that would be enough.


----------



## shotgunshane

I thought I'd share my Linum cable review here: http://cymbacavum.com/2014/09/24/estron-linum-balanced-2-5-trrs-think-thin-then-think-thinner/

The ergonomics, while in use, really cannot be bragged about enough. I'm really looking forward to trying the T2 connector on the Cosmic Ears CE6.


----------



## georgelai57

doublea71 said:


> Yes, another 10-15cm after the split would be nice and perhaps that would be enough.



I second that. With its thinness, I might garrote myself. Other than that I have no complaints about my 2-pin Music.


----------



## Q Mass

sorensiim said:


> That will be one of my questions - a <1Ω version, please! And maybe a slightly longer version too. Cable nirvana would be <1Ω, 64 inches/160cm in lenght and with the anti-tangle tech. Maybe even a DIY-friendly, un-terminated version as I don't think it will be feasible for them to carry every single obscure termination used by head-fi'ers. I _really _like the 6-pin Hirrose (Ibasso balanced) connector, others swear by the Kobiconn (RSA and others), the unbalanced are mostly set with 3.5mm TRS but some like 6.35mm better and then you have the crowd with balanced desktop amps craving 2x3 pin XLR or 1x4 pin XLR.




I too would be happy if the cables were thicker.
Don't get me wrong, I really like my bax the way they are, but my CIEM's are slightly mid recessed already, so combined with the bax I'm left with a VERY SLIGHT feeling of dissatisfaction with mid's.
Despite this there's no way I'm going back to any of the other cables I've tried, the bax is just too quiet (physically), and comfortable.

The cable is so thin though that I think it could be a bit thicker and still be super comfy.
Even if Estron made a version that doubled the amount of cables used so that there was two from the monitor to the the y split, and then a quad braid from the y-split to the plug.


I too prefer an angled plug and was considering re-terminating my cable, but your mention of the difficulties puts me off trying this a little.
Can you please describe which aspect of the re-termination presented the difficulty?

I've read that the removal of insulation on some very fine cables can be problematic, is that the difficult bit?
If so:
A friend described a technique which he claimed worked well for this, but I've never tried this myself.
Take an old soldering iron bit, and a piece of aspirin headache tablet.
Place the cable which you want to strip on top of the aspirin, and press the hot iron down on both.
Apparently the plastic melts and is dissolved by the aspirin which also melts under the iron.
BE WARNED THOUGH; the fumes produced may contain small amounts of CYANIDE so good ventilation is VITAL.
Also be sure to use an old bit for the iron, as this technique will ruin it for soldering.


----------



## Sorensiim

q mass said:


> Can you please describe which aspect of the re-termination presented the difficulty?
> 
> I've read that the removal of insulation on some very fine cables can be problematic, is that the difficult bit?
> If so:
> ...


 
 The wires are extremely thin as you can probably imagine - expect to be using a loupe. I used a _very _sharp knife to carefully cut the isolation and then tweezers to handle the wires. Not being a ham-fisted ogre will probably make it easier, but don't try to get this done in a hurry. Luckily, blood cleans off this cable easy enough.


----------



## rawrster

I decided to order these for my JH13. The cable rubbing against my glasses were starting to really annoy me so hopefully these do the trick. At a prior meet I remember Jude having a similar cable for his Westone ciem with the newer plug. I think they were the same cable as these and they looked like it would work well for those with glasses.


----------



## moedawg140

rawrster said:


> I decided to order these for my JH13. The cable rubbing against my glasses were starting to really annoy me so hopefully these do the trick. At a prior meet I remember Jude having a similar cable for his Westone ciem with the newer plug. I think they were the same cable as these and they looked like it would work well for those with glasses.




The Linum will be perfect for your glasses as the there will be close to no perception of you even having a cable around your ear(s). Hopefully you won't mind the length, as I thought the cable was too short for my needs. I'm not sure the sonic effect of the cable will have negatively compared to your stock cable regarding the JH13, but it is something to consider if you value SQ (as I can tell you do because you own the awesome JH13).


----------



## rawrster

Well as long as it works better with my glasses than the cable I have now I'll be happy. I don't really care about any sound benefits as I've never heard any cable differences before.


----------



## moedawg140

Okay, sounds good. I would like to find out when you get it if you experience any sound differences/degradation with your JH13 (like muffled sound).


----------



## Jedaite

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting this for my Westone ES5. I read a few pages, but can't seem to find the info I'm looking for.
  
  
 1. What style would be best for someone who listens to music and what does BaX actually mean?
  
 2. How long is the cable?
  
 3. Do you know of a good place to buy the cable from if I'm in Europe?
  
  
  
 I'd appreciate if you could help me out, since I'm tired of my stock cable. It's just too heavy


----------



## moedawg140

jedaite said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting this for my Westone ES5. I read a few pages, but can't seem to find the info I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> 1. What style would be best for someone who listens to music and what does BaX actually mean?
> ...


 
  
 1.  Here is the difference between the Music and BaX versions, website is here http://www.linum.dk/linum-mmcx.aspx:
MMCX Music – 1.9ohm Impedance
MMCX BaX – dual twist – 1.4ohm Impedance
  
2.  The length of the cable is discussed in my review here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/719062/review-estron-linum-bax-new-iem-cable-for-a-new-age/105#post_10637444 - the Linum is around 49 inches in length (a few inches longer than my Shure SE846 stock cable (46").
  
3. Contact Linum (emails are here): http://www.linum.dk/contact.aspx and they will be able to help you out regarding distributors, as that is what I did when I wanted to purchase the Linum.
  
Good luck, and hope you don't mind the possible degraded/muffled sound quality.


----------



## Jedaite

moedawg140 said:


> 1.  Here is the difference between the Music and BaX versions, website is here http://www.linum.dk/linum-mmcx.aspx:
> MMCX Music – 1.9ohm Impedance
> MMCX BaX – dual twist – 1.4ohm Impedance
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks a ton! Will check the links right now


----------



## Maelob

I bought the BaX cable a few weeks ago, and the only thing that I really had and issue with was lenght of the Y termination, I found it too short and I kept touching my neck. But not issues with connectors to my Shure 525.


----------



## unknownsolo

I have the MMCX BaX - dual twist part 8000059 for sale if anyone is interested. I only tried it for like 5 minutes and put it back in the bag. I also don't have my Shure anymore so I have no use for the cable. Its practically brand new still, PM me for price and details.


----------



## unknownsolo

unknownsolo said:


> I have the MMCX BaX - dual twist part 8000059 for sale if anyone is interested. I only tried it for like 5 minutes and put it back in the bag. I also don't have my Shure anymore so I have no use for the cable. Its practically brand new still, PM me for price and details.


 
 Sold


----------



## moedawg140

unknownsolo said:


> Sold


 
  
 Wow, that was fast...I wonder what you sold it for...either way, good job!


----------



## unknownsolo

moedawg140 said:


> Wow, that was fast...I wonder what you sold it for...either way, good job!


 

 LOL. It actually sold way before I updated the post. I just wanted to stop the PMs 
  
 I let it go for $65 shipped. Now I have the IE800 and loving it so far. But just like every other headphone/set I get, there is always something about it that makes it NOT the perfect one


----------



## AmberOzL

unknownsolo said:


> LOL. It actually sold way before I updated the post. I just wanted to stop the PMs
> 
> I let it go for $65 shipped. Now I have the IE800 and loving it so far. But just like every other headphone/set I get, there is always something about it that makes it NOT the perfect one


 

 It will never be perfect, never


----------



## unknownsolo

amberozl said:


> It will never be perfect, never


 

 haha, I am new to this and am glad you are with me on this. I really thought there was something wrong with me. THANK YOU.


----------



## rawrster

I got the cable today. I was a bit worried about the length above the Y split but it seems to be just fine. I can barely feel the cable above my ear so it should work just fine with my glasses. I can finally use my JH13 again


----------



## moedawg140

unknownsolo said:


> LOL. It actually sold way before I updated the post. I just wanted to stop the PMs
> 
> I let it go for $65 shipped. Now I have the IE800 and loving it so far. But just like every other headphone/set I get, there is always something about it that makes it NOT the perfect one


 
  
 That's a fair price for both parties for sure.
  
 Hmm, regarding the "NOT the perfect one" statement, may I suggest an IEM that may get you closer to that sweet spot?  I only say this because the IEM I'm recommending has different color filters that change the frequency response from warm sounding to bright sounding, and you can use 3rd party cables to hone in even more the sound signature that would sound best to you.  I'm not saying to buy it, but at least demo it if you can at an airport InMotion Entertainment store if you live in the U.S., and find out if it may closer to the perfect one you are searching for.  That IEM, is the Shure SE846.  If you do demo it, change the filters if you can so you'll be able to hit that sweet spot you may just adore.


----------



## unknownsolo

moedawg140 said:


> That's a fair price for both parties for sure.
> 
> Hmm, regarding the "NOT the perfect one" statement, may I suggest an IEM that may get you closer to that sweet spot?  I only say this because the IEM I'm recommending has different color filters that change the frequency response from warm sounding to bright sounding, and you can use 3rd party cables to hone in even more the sound signature that would sound best to you.  I'm not saying to buy it, but at least demo it if you can at an airport InMotion Entertainment store if you live in the U.S., and find out if it may closer to the perfect one you are searching for.  That IEM, is the Shure SE846.  If you do demo it, change the filters if you can so you'll be able to hit that sweet spot you may just adore.


 

 haha, this is funny. As I was reading your response, I am like, yes, keep going, which one? lol Then you said Shure SE846. I came from that one to the IE800 hence selling that cable remember? 
  
 Not to hijack this thread, lol, I liked the SE846 a lot. I used the stock cable and eartips. Got the above cable and custom eartips too. But, I thought it was a bit on the bigger side. When I first wear it, it was all good for about 30-45 mins, then I found myself needing to take them off for a quick break. Another thing I like about IE800 is the fact that I can just snap them in and go very quick.


----------



## moedawg140

unknownsolo said:


> haha, this is funny. As I was reading your response, I am like, yes, keep going, which one? lol Then you said Shure SE846. I came from that one to the IE800 hence selling that cable remember?
> 
> Not to hijack this thread, lol, I liked the SE846 a lot. I used the stock cable and eartips. Got the above cable and custom eartips too. But, I thought it was a bit on the bigger side. When I first wear it, it was all good for about 30-45 mins, then I found myself needing to take them off for a quick break. Another thing I like about IE800 is the fact that I can just snap them in and go very quick.


 
  
 Ah okay, no worries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Custom eartips?  You didn't get the SCS, did you?  Using the Linum and something that isn't the SCS will not give you the best SE846 experience, in my honest opinion.   Yeah, the SE846 has the universal option so it's easy to snap them in as well, but could be tough if the wearer does not have a big enough cavum and incisura to fit the SE846 with sizes-fit-all tips well.  The SCS would solve that conundrum though.  (not to hijack thread.)


----------



## rawrster

this cable is definitely one of the better buys I've made. I really wish cables would stop coming with that memory wire that doesn't work well with glasses. I guess moving forward I'll just but these if I have any cable needs for my iems


----------



## tomnyamkun

Hi everyone 
 Just wondering, do anyone from Australia have any experience in buying this cable?
 I've been asking the distributor in US and they quote me $100+ with shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Right now I'm considering buying it from cosmic ear website,which seems to be cheaper...


----------



## georgelai57

tomnyamkun said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wondering, do anyone from Australia have any experience in buying this cable?
> I've been asking the distributor in US and they quote me $100+ with shipping
> Right now I'm considering buying it from cosmic ear website,which seems to be cheaper...



I got mine from Jabem in Singapore so maybe Jaben Australia?


----------



## Ultrainferno

georgelai57 said:


> I got mine from Jabem in Singapore so maybe Jaben Australia?


 
  
 Did you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm a happy owner of the Music, vocal and bax cables. My personal fev is the BaX though. I love it except for the tangling


----------



## tomnyamkun

georgelai57 said:


> I got mine from Jabem in Singapore so maybe Jaben Australia?


 

 Did you get the 2 pin or MMCX one?
 I have asked Jaben australia and haven't get replied yet
 and I have asked Jaben Singapore and they say they only have mmcx version.
  
 Maybe I should ask them again


----------



## georgelai57

tomnyamkun said:


> Did you get the 2 pin or MMCX one?
> 
> I have asked Jaben australia and haven't get replied yet
> and I have asked Jaben Singapore and they say they only have mmcx version.
> ...



2 pin. Last week. Maybe new stocks came in.


----------



## doublea71

tomnyamkun said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wondering, do anyone from Australia have any experience in buying this cable?
> I've been asking the distributor in US and they quote me $100+ with shipping
> 
> ...


 

 I got mine from Cosmic Ears for £55 including shipping to Vietnam, which works out to $89USD or $100AUS.


----------



## georgelai57

Mine was USD78 but of course I would need to get to the shop itself.


----------



## rawrster

I got a price of around that before shipping. When I asked about the mmcx they said it was 100


----------



## Sorensiim

Hey guess who visited estron/Linum HQ today and got to play with the new 0,75 ohm prototype cable along with heaps of other nerdycool stuff?


I'll put down some words and upload some pictures one of the coming days. 

Get excited, cool things are coming our way!


----------



## doublea71

that .75 will lasso a lot of buyers - I hope they make it a bit longer.


----------



## Sorensiim

doublea71 said:


> that .75 will lasso a lot of buyers - I hope they make it a bit longer.


 
 The cable itself is longer AND the y-split is longer as well - They actually listen to what you guys have been telling them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 The only negative thing I have to say about today's field trip is that I got to play with the AK240. I should NOT have done that.


----------



## shotgunshane

Awesome news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## 7nationarmy

i wonder whether they will make one for extruded 2 pin like UM ones.


----------



## shotgunshane

7nationarmy said:


> i wonder whether they will make one for extruded 2 pin like UM ones.




My understanding is the extruded UM socket is basically a copy of the UE extruded socket. If so, the regular 2Pin looks great on the extruded socket. I have a few pics with my UERM in this review: 
http://cymbacavum.com/2014/09/24/estron-linum-balanced-2-5-trrs-think-thin-then-think-thinner/


----------



## surf282

Will the Westone mmx linum cable fit the shure 846? Thank you.


----------



## AmberOzL

surf282 said:


> Will the Westone mmx linum cable fit the shure 846? Thank you.


 

 Why it shouldn't? Both use MMCX type.


----------



## Sorensiim

I recently tried something that made both the 2-pin and the MMCX solution look and feel positively dated, unstable and humongous.
  
 I'll tell you more (with pretty pictures) as soon as I get the clearance to do so.


----------



## Sorensiim

Well that was fast - Carit from Estron just called me and gave the green light 
  

 Say hello to the T2 connector, seen here next to my angled 2-pin. The thing is positively tiny, yet robust and the connection is rock solid. I'm hoping these really take off, as are Estron so they'll be showing them off at the Tokyo 2014 Autumn Fujiya Avic Headphone Festival. They can be embedded as well, basically making them disappear:

 I want this socket on my CIEMs and I want it now. Only downside is that it's not really as DIY friendly as the 2-pin connector.
  

 Left to right: Linum 2-pin (smaller than most), T2, MMCX.


----------



## daftpolecat

Sorry, bit confused, the linum 2 pin isn't new, I've had CIEMS that shipped with it for quite some time, both my pairs of CIEMS from Cosmic ears have it and in fact its been their standard cable for a while now. The cable is truly fantastic, and I used to have the old 2 pin connector CIEMS and the t2 is a massive upgrade.
  
 That second last picture, the weird ass looking flesh coloured shell looks like Cosmic ears


----------



## daftpolecat

This picture is from May 16 2013, taken from Cosmic Ears facebook

  
 EDIT: I thought it'd be cool to share, the monitors there + cable and ipod = 19g


----------



## daftpolecat

I haven't got time to look back at the thread but thought it'd be nice to post my T2 CIEMS, I apoligise for the poor cameraphone pictures, not very accurate colours etc


----------



## georgelai57

Am I missing something? If you buy their cable with this new connector, other than Cosmic Ears, what other IEMs do they fit?


----------



## daftpolecat

I have no idea, I believe Cosmic Ears worked very close with Estron and were first to bring it to market.


----------



## Sorensiim

The news is that they'll be pushing this connector to other parties as well. We need something better than the old 2-pin, and MMCX isn't cutting it. Estron hopes that their T2 will be adopted by more manufacturers as the new de facto standard. Well they have my vote... Here's a new, angled version still in the prototype state:


It swivels and thus allows you to wear your cables over the ears or down the front, whatever you prefer.


----------



## daftpolecat

Oh, that connectors a lot bigger than the one I have, kinda takes away from the whole lightweight low profile appeal.
  
 My current cable allows me to wear it over my ears or down the front, minus the extra bulk, I personally don't see the need for that version


----------



## Sorensiim

daftpolecat said:


> Oh, that connectors a lot bigger than the one I have, kinda takes away from the whole lightweight low profile appeal.
> 
> My current cable allows me to wear it over my ears or down the front, minus the extra bulk, I personally don't see the need for that version


 
 I'd go for the regular version as well (The one you have) but some prefer the angled approach I guess.


----------



## Ultrainferno

So what exactly is new? I've had the T2 for months already, I'm a bit confused.


----------



## AxelCloris

I believe Estron has sold the T2 cable and connector on their site for a bit now. You could simply buy them before having a CIEM made and see if the designers could use the T2 connector in the monitors.


----------



## Sorensiim

Sorry - they were new to me, I guess I just haven't been paying close enough attention to the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I really hope they'll catch on as the T2 seems clearly superior to both 2-pin and MMCX. I'll have to wait for the new 0,75Ω cable though, before making the switch - or for more cable makers to take up the T2.


----------



## slayerx44

Could I just ask anyone who owns the cable, how is it's memory retention ? Does it tend to coil up as when you keep it in your case? I'm coming from a Effect Audio Apollo which coils really badly when left by itself.


----------



## rawrster

it does tangle really easily but not too bad since the wire is so flexible and thin. I've had issues with custom cables in the past for that reason.


----------



## slayerx44

Thanks for your answer! I'm gonna head down and grab a pair myself!


----------



## rawrster

What makes the t2 better? i'm curious since I might reshell my uerm in the near future and I'm not the biggest fan of the 2 pin but that's the most common


----------



## VisceriousZERO

I just purchased a Linum cable yesterday at the Tokyo HP fest from the guys at estron. Great guys! Listening to it right now with my AK240-Rhines Stage 5


----------



## Sorensiim

rawrster said:


> What makes the t2 better? i'm curious since I might reshell my uerm in the near future and I'm not the biggest fan of the 2 pin but that's the most common


 
 I'm in love (as in bordering on ciem reshell in love) with the T2 because it's so tiny, yet the connection is _rock solid_. Only downside is that it would mean an end to making my own cables.
  


visceriouszero said:


> I just purchased a Linum cable yesterday at the Tokyo HP fest from the guys at estron. Great guys! Listening to it right now with my AK240-Rhines Stage 5


 
 I love my DX90/PB2 stack, I really do. But then I tried the AK240 when I visited Estron... I should NOT have done that.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

sorensiim said:


> I love my DX90/PB2 stack, I really do. But then I tried the AK240 when I visited Estron... I should NOT have done that.


 
  
 I know... They let me try the balanced cable they had on hand and it was BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Sorensiim

visceriouszero said:


> I know... They let me try the balanced cable they had on hand and it was BEAUTIFUL.


 
 I love my DX90+PB2 stack, I really do... but going from that to the AK240 was like coming from a souped up Mustang to a Ferrari in full track config - it's just in another league.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

sorensiim said:


> I love my DX90+PB2 stack, I really do... but going from that to the AK240 was like coming from a souped up Mustang to a Ferrari in full track config - it's just in another league.




Imagine that with the Linum  hahaha. By the by your review of the K10 is one thing that pushed me to get my favorite CIEM of all time.


----------



## Sorensiim

visceriouszero said:


> Imagine that with the Linum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So sorry about your wallet, man. If it helps, they hold up splendidly over time. Mine still give me that silly ear-to-ear grin and I don't even think I've found their limits yet. No matter what I throw at them they just pull it off without even breaking a sweat.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

sorensiim said:


> So sorry about your wallet, man. If it helps, they hold up splendidly over time. Mine still give me that silly ear-to-ear grin and I don't even think I've found their limits yet. No matter what I throw at them they just pull it off without even breaking a sweat.




I agree. With the Linums they even open up so much more


----------



## Sorensiim

visceriouszero said:


> I agree. With the Linums they even open up so much more


 
 I actually prefer the sonics of the Noble cable to the Linum Bax - I expect to be posting about my visit to Linum/Estron soon.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

sorensiim said:


> I actually prefer the sonics of the Noble cable to the Linum Bax - I expect to be posting about my visit to Linum/Estron soon.


 
 Love to hear about that soon


----------



## rawrster

sorensiim said:


> I'm in love (as in bordering on ciem reshell in love) with the T2 because it's so tiny, yet the connection is _rock solid_. Only downside is that it would mean an end to making my own cables.




the USA seller has the connector as well as the cables so I think I'll try that route when I reshell my uerm. I don't care about custom cables but rather functional cables and with glasses this is the most functional cable I've owned.


----------



## Sorensiim

I finally got to post about my visit to Estron: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740807/so-i-got-to-visit-estron-makers-of-the-linum-cable-hq


----------



## jambul

Linum vocal for ath-ckr9


----------



## EdibleStereos

1.4ohms to 3.9 ohms? They are adding a ton of resistance.


----------



## shotgunshane

The added resistance won't impact the ckr9 or most single dynamics. I'm looking forward to the <1 version of the BaX for multi-BA's.


----------



## mistertomlinson

A few questions:
  
 1. Has anyone snagged their Linum yet? I'm gonna get a remold (and a pair of micros once they start offering them again) from CE and I intend to wear them to work. I can't tell you how many times I've snagged my other cables, sometimes hard enough to pull the monitors OUT of my ears... with no ill effects. I worry should something like that happen with this cable, it'll snap like string. (I suppose I could route the wire under my shirt)
  
 2. Does anyone have any reason to believe these will short sooner than ordinary cables? At ~$80 a pop, I don't really wanna have to replace this often, considering you can get a 2-pin cable from Alien Ears for $25.
  
 3. Without the memory wire, can these easily be draped over your ears when you aren't wearing them? At work, I often take my monitors out but rather than drape them over my shoulders, I just leave the memory wire over my ears. Is this possible with the Linum or does the weight of the monitors pull the cable down?


----------



## moedawg140

mistertomlinson said:


> A few questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone snagged their Linum yet? I'm gonna get a remold (and a pair of micros once they start offering them again) from CE and I intend to wear them to work. I can't tell you how many times I've snagged my other cables, sometimes hard enough to pull the monitors OUT of my ears... with no ill effects. I worry should something like that happen with this cable, it'll snap like string. (I suppose I could route the wire under my shirt)
> 
> ...


 
  
 1.  I have snagged the Linum (I had the BaX MMCX version) when I owned it (sent it back).  Snagged because the cable was too short for me, and I would always snag the lower part of the cable with my iPhone's holster.  The cable is thin, but is strong.  
  
 2.  My Linum would get intermittent signal drop-outs with my SE846, but it may be different with your IEM.  You would just have to try it out to find out for yourself.
  
 3.  The Linum's cable is so thin and light, that draping the cable over my ear with the IEMs attached would cause it to swing like crazy when I wasn't wearing them.  The extra weight of my Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves further exasperated this action.  Even draping it over my chest (if the cable was in my shirt) would cause the IEMs to swing like crazy whenever I walked.  There is simply no way to have a draping and not have to accommodate the extra swinging the cable will create.  Even if you drape it over your shoulders, for me, the cable was too short that the IEMs would move around, and would risk falling from my shoulders.
  
 With my SE846 (others have reported the same issue, and some haven't heard a difference) there is an apparent loss of sound quality, like everything is veiled and muffled.  That coupled with the shortness of the cable (for me) were the two main reasons why I returned mine.
  
 Wherever you decide purchase the Linum from, find out if you can return it if you don't like it, and make your own determination if the cable meets your every want and need.


----------



## daftpolecat

CE's linums are heat formed at the ear part to give it the curve that sits well over

Also my second cable gets rough treatment 4 times a week at the gym for quite some time now and other than it being a bit more tangly when i take it out it's case it's just as good as the day I got it


----------



## Sorensiim

Just in case any of you were considering a Linum cable...

  
They're having a Black Friday sale right here


----------



## daftpolecat

Just a heads up, they're around that price year round at cosmic ears
EDIT: The T2 and 2Pin models


----------



## Ultrainferno

And CE charges less for shipping


----------



## Sorensiim

daftpolecat said:


> Just a heads up, they're around that price year round at cosmic ears
> EDIT: The T2 and 2Pin models


 
  


ultrainferno said:


> And CE charges less for shipping


 
  
 Great tips actually!


----------



## daftpolecat

Glad to not be the ones asking for help for once!


----------



## georgelai57

I'm not going to buy my second Linum till they launch one that doesn't have the Y split so near my chin!


----------



## daftpolecat

PPP Minges sits half way down my chest if I try it down my front, however I've always worn down my back, far more convenient and never have any cable pull and it's out the way


----------



## Sorensiim

georgelai57 said:


> I'm not going to buy my second Linum till they launch one that doesn't have the Y split so near my chin!


 
 The new versions are longer, both before and after the y-split - Shoot them an email and ask if they're shipping those yet


----------



## georgelai57

sorensiim said:


> The new versions are longer, both before and after the y-split - Shoot them an email and ask if they're shipping those yet


Thanks.


----------



## Sorensiim

_(Cross posting from my visit-to-Estron thread)_
  
 Allan from Estron has sent me something _very _nice to play with:
  

_(Sorry for the crummy phone pic)_
  
 It's the new Linum IC cables! 20cm up front, 40cm in the back. My Left K10 for scale. I have kindly informed Allan that there is no way I'm returning these. They're thicker than the Linum Bax, but much thinner than any other IC I've had. Here's the 20cm version with my DIY silver IC:

_(Phone pic again, sorry)_
  
 For me, an angled connector would have been ideal, but the Linum connectors are so compact that they actually don't extrude much more from the amp or dap than my shortened Neutriks. Now if only they'd make an equally compact angled version...
  
 Sonically it's too early for me to say anything, but I haven't noticed anything bad either. Connecting my DX90 to my PB2, everything just sounds right so far. I'm coming straight from the DIY IC in the picture above, a solid core pure silver contraption made from a CIEM cable that turned out to be just too damn stiff to actually use with CIEMs.


----------



## vilhelm44

Has anyone tried modifying the BaX cable into a balance connection with seperate left and right pins? I have a Sony PHA-3 coming in that has a balanced output which consists of seperate L & R channels.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Correct me if I'm wrong but weren't they releasing a balanced cable for AK?


----------



## vilhelm44

ultrainferno said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but weren't they releasing a balanced cable for AK?


 
  
 Quite possibly but that would be a single output wouldn't it? The AK100II I owned had one mini jack output for balanced cable. The Sony PHA-3 amp has two seperate mini jack outputs for L & R.


----------



## Sorensiim

vilhelm44 said:


> Has anyone tried modifying the BaX cable into a balance connection with seperate left and right pins? I have a Sony PHA-3 coming in that has a balanced output which consists of seperate L & R channels.


 
 I did:
  

  

  
 It can be done,  but I wouldn't recommend it as your first project with a soldering iron.


----------



## Ultrainferno

sorensiim said:


> It can be done,  but I wouldn't recommend it as your first project with a soldering iron.


 
  
 Very nice indeed. How would you describe the result or the change in sound with those Nobles?


----------



## vilhelm44

sorensiim said:


> I did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow! I bet that was a job and a half! Was it worth the effort? I am quite tempted to try it myself or find someone who does custom cables.


----------



## shotgunshane

My understanding is that a 2.5mm AK balanced version will be out in perhaps Jan 2015. The 2.5mm is actually a good choice IMO and b/c of its small size, it's easier to deal with the various add on tails to convert to other balanced connectors.


----------



## Ultrainferno

yeah, I saw pics of that cable already. hope to have one soon


----------



## Sorensiim

ultrainferno said:


> Very nice indeed. How would you describe the result or the change in sound with those Nobles?


 
 Using the Linum Bax with my K10 on my DX90/PB2 rig, I noted an overall drop in volume. That, and a slight shift of the FR, leading to a somewhat smaller soundstage and a warmer tonality. I usually can't tell one cable from the other by their sound alone, but this change was pretty clear to me. Some might like it or it may suit their gear better, but I eventually went back to the Noble cable. A damn pity, because I wear my CIEMs all day and the ergonomics from the Linum Bax are simply to die for, WAY more comfortable than any other cable. 
  


vilhelm44 said:


> Wow! I bet that was a job and a half! Was it worth the effort? I am quite tempted to try it myself or find someone who does custom cables.


 
 Definitely worth the effort - The Linum Bax simply disappears, you don't feel the cable at all!


----------



## Sorensiim

There's no other way to put it, the new Linum interconnects are just plain sexy.
  

  

 The 20cm variant fits my DX90/PB2 stack perfectly. The cable is so thin that it easily fits between the units held together by low-profile 3M DualLock.Sonically I must admit that I can't hear the slightest bit of difference between the Linum IC and my solid core pure silver IC. Changing cables takes 5-10 seconds and maybe using a dedicated A/B/X box you would be able to pick up on any audible differences between the two. The 3.5 mm connectors are positively tiny as you can see. I would have preferred angled connectors, but these don't protrude much more than my shortened Neutrik plugs so it's no big deal (to me, anyways). Still, if Linum comes up with a similarly tiny, angled variant of this connector, I'll be lining up to buy it!


----------



## Ultrainferno

sorensiim said:


> Using the Linum Bax with my K10 on my DX90/PB2 rig, I noted an overall drop in volume. That, and a slight shift of the FR, leading to a somewhat smaller soundstage and a warmer tonality. I usually can't tell one cable from the other by their sound alone, but this change was pretty clear to me. Some might like it or it may suit their gear better, but I eventually went back to the Noble cable. A damn pity, because I wear my CIEMs all day and the ergonomics from the Linum Bax are simply to die for, WAY more comfortable than any other cable.


 
  
 Thanks but I was more looking for a difference between balanced and non balanced, just looking at the Linum BaX cable. (not compared to the original cable)


----------



## Sorensiim

ultrainferno said:


> Thanks but I was more looking for a difference between balanced and non balanced, just looking at the Linum BaX cable. (not compared to the original cable)


 
 Ah, my bad! From (admittedly shady) memory, I'd say the difference is just like when going from single-ended to balanced with any other cable: A better sense of "control", resulting in in a more well-defined (sometimes larger) soundstage and tighter bass.


----------



## Br777

I bought the bax 2 pin for my westone es5's about a month ago.  It was an impulse buy.  My second spare stock cable had just stopped working and I was sick of paying $75 for new stock cables that kept failing in the same places, and were not worth even a third of their price.
  
 I am far from rough on my IEM's or cables but I clearly needed something stronger so I bought the linum.
 I am not "a cable person" in the sense that i do not expect the sound quality to change, unless the cable is specifically built as such with added resistance or something.   This was simply a practical purchase.
  
 My first reaction as i opened this cable and held it in my hand was "oh my, this thing feels like it is going to fall apart if i breathe on it wrong."  I found myself handling it very gently over the next few days for fear of snapping it.  My mind was literally having a difficult time processing the possibility that this cable could be strong or durable.  
  
 Happily, my initial reaction quickly wore off.   After a few days of getting used to this impossibly thin and light cable, I started to get a feel for it.  This was in part because i had just gone from a 64" cable to this one which is a fair bit shorter.  This caused me to constantly misjudge how far i could go with it, which led to accidently yanking on it rather frequently.  
  
 My other concern was that it was going to tangle easily.  I find this cable to be like any other in that regard.  If you wind and unwind it wakefully, it wont tangle.  If you dont, it will.  This is more what I would call "operator error" than the fault of the cable.  This is my way of saying I do not find this cable prone to tangling. 
  
 I am not sure i can complain about the price of this cable. I have made cables in the past, so i know making a quality cable does not have to cost much, but this one is unique in its properties, so i really dont know how much it costs to make. 
  
 All I can really say from here is that assuming it continues to stay functional for some time to come, this is a wonderful cable for all the obvious reasons.  Super thin, super light, super strong.  I only wish they made a longer version.


----------



## Ultrainferno

br777 said:


> Super thin, super light, super strong.  I only wish they made a longer version.


 
  
 Actually Cosmic Ears is selling Linum cables up to a length of 160cm. Cosmicears.com, Phil will be able to help you


----------



## vladzakhar

Just got this cable for my FX850s and love it. SQ is amazing and it's just disappear on you. I wish, it would last long.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Looks like Headfonia has received the balanced Astel & Kern cable from Linum


----------



## Sorensiim

Rocking a single-ended version of the Linum Bax... Dammit, it's one sexy looking cable!


----------



## azima143

has anyone sued ear guides with these and which ones?
 i take my iems off during the day when folks talk to me at work and like to hang them over my ear but with the lightness of the cable my iems end up dropping down lol
  
 Thanks!


----------



## emusic13

Is the <1 ohm version out already?


----------



## Sorensiim

emusic13 said:


> Is the <1 ohm version out already?


 
 Not yet in mass production, but I think they might hand build some on request...
  

 I'm testing one of those hand built samples at the moment and I must say I kinda like it! Not as crazy thin as the regular Linum Bax, but still VERY soft and flexible.


----------



## AxelCloris

sorensiim said:


> Not yet in mass production, but I think they might hand build some on request...
> 
> 
> I'm testing one of those hand built samples at the moment and I must say I kinda like it! Not as crazy thin as the regular Linum Bax, but still VERY soft and flexible.


 
  
 Ooooh. I'm going to have to look into this option. It looks like it may be a bit more tangle resistant than the version I currently own while keeping that awesome comfort for glasses wearers.


----------



## drgajet

How many interested people do they need to make a batch?

Jim


----------



## AxelCloris

I'd be in for ordering a set if those 90º connectors work with recessed sockets like my current cable does.


----------



## Q Mass

sorensiim said:


> Not yet in mass production, but I think they might hand build some on request...
> 
> 
> I'm testing one of those hand built samples at the moment and I must say I kinda like it! Not as crazy thin as the regular Linum Bax, but still VERY soft and flexible.


 
 YES!, that sounds perfect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 My current Linum BAX has proven durable, but slightly thicker couldn't hurt IMO
  
 Here's hoping Cosmic Ears will be offering these soon.
  
 ( 90 degree & recessed T2?, count me in for that too! )


----------



## mochill

I want the <1ohm cable


----------



## Sorensiim

axelcloris said:


> Ooooh. I'm going to have to look into this option. It looks like it may be a bit more tangle resistant than the version I currently own while keeping that awesome comfort for glasses wearers.



I wear glasses and the new cable is still very comfortable. I have no idea if they wrap the wires in unicorn eyelids or some sort of space age polymer, but it sure feels nice.



drgajet said:


> How many interested people do they need to make a batch?
> 
> Jim



I'll ask! Or even better, I'll ask them to set up an account here on the forums so they can answer all your questions ☺



axelcloris said:


> I'd be in for ordering a set if those 90º connectors work with recessed sockets like my current cable does.



Those connectors were actually supplied by me and one of them has developed a lose connection. I should be receiving a new sample sometime next week which will be terminated with a "different, but still elegant 2pin". Kinda curious as to what they'll come up with!


----------



## BRCMRGN

The new Linum Balanced (2.5mm TRRS for A&K) cables are now available. I just ordered a 2-pin and an MMCX from Warner Tech-care Products (800-328-4757). Earphone Solutions said that they will be able to start taking orders tomorrow.


----------



## Sorensiim

sorensiim said:


> I should be receiving a new sample sometime next week which will be terminated with a "different, but still elegant 2pin". Kinda curious as to what they'll come up with!


 
 Well hello there.
  

  
 The new SuperBax just arrived with small straight 2-pin plugs and no lose connections! Sorry for the phone pic, I'll grab som proper photos soon.


----------



## shotgunshane

What's different about it? The only issue I have with the current 2 pin connector is its so tiny. Looks great but hard to remove from some recessed sockets. I need thumb nails of steel in those cases. Otherwise no complaints.


----------



## AxelCloris

The connectors on the most recent cable look to be too large for recessed sockets. A shame. If they do end up going with those connectors then I'll have to stick with my current cable.


----------



## moedawg140

I would much rather be able to audition the < 1 ohm cable, but I heard that specific cable won't be out to consumers until 2016.  The balanced cable is nice for those with a 2.5 in TRRS connection, but only caters to not very many people as a result.


----------



## Sorensiim

axelcloris said:


> The connectors on the most recent cable look to be too large for recessed sockets. A shame. If they do end up going with those connectors then I'll have to stick with my current cable.



Yep, I expect these connectors to be a temporary solution. They're great for my ciems, a perfectly flush fit, but there's no way they'd fit in a recessed socket.


----------



## shotgunshane

So this is just a prototype of the super BaX that seems braided all the way up to the prototype connectors and slightly thicker overall? Looks really nice. I'm hoping the added thickness means it's less likely to tangle if not coiled just so. Also hope it's not 2016 to see some of these options hit the market.


----------



## Sorensiim

shotgunshane said:


> So this is just a prototype of the super BaX that seems braided all the way up to the prototype connectors and slightly thicker overall? Looks really nice. I'm hoping the added thickness means it's less likely to tangle if not coiled just so. Also hope it's not 2016 to see some of these options hit the market.


 
 Yup, but I read your review of the Linum BaX and you should _definitely _ask them for a review sample of the new one!
  
 Picture time!
  
  

  

  
 Still soft and flexible, but thicker than the OG BaX, it curls up perfectly. No tangles!
  

  
 Not a braid, but a perfect twist that actually holds up. They tried explaining to me how they twist the individual wires while twisting all the wires together but I'm not sure I completely understood it all, to be honest. The end result is gorgeous though. 
  

  
 Notice the 2-pin connectors. I assume this is a temporary solution on a work-in-progress as there's no way these would fit in a recessed socket. I do like the very discrete red/blue coloring!
  

  
 Dat 2.5mm TRRS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Those connectors are TINY!


----------



## shotgunshane

Yep, that superBaX looks pretty sexy.


----------



## AxelCloris

I know that they're producing the 2.5mm TRRS now but I wonder if they have any plans for a 3.5mm TRRS any time soon. Apparently the folks over at LH Labs have chosen that sized for balanced output. Of course I could always get the 2.5mm and just re-terminate it but sometimes it's nice being lazy.


----------



## shotgunshane

axelcloris said:


> I know that they're producing the 2.5mm TRRS now but I wonder if they have any plans for a 3.5mm TRRS any time soon. Apparently the folks over at LH Labs have chosen that sized for balanced output. Of course I could always get the 2.5mm and just re-terminate it but sometimes it's nice being lazy.


 

 This is why I wish LH would have gone 2.5 TRRS.  There's just too many options and makes everything a PIA. The nice thing about the tiny size of 2.5mm plugs is that it makes interchangeable tails less bulky to use.


----------



## bluejay

Hey!
  
 I'm ordering a CIEM for the first time and I wear glasses and am considering getting this cable - but the only thing drawing me back is some people talking about the sonic changes.
  
 How likely is it that I will notice them? And is this less evident in the Music version over the BaX?
  
 What are they main differences between the music and the BaX?
  
 Thanks


----------



## shotgunshane

bluejay said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm ordering a CIEM for the first time and I wear glasses and am considering getting this cable - but the only thing drawing me back is some people talking about the sonic changes.
> 
> ...




What ciem are you getting? The BaX will have the least change, as it has the lowest resistance of the 3 options.


----------



## bluejay

shotgunshane said:


> What ciem are you getting? The BaX will have the least change, as it has the lowest resistance of the 3 options.


 
  
 The Custom Art Pro 330 V2 (which is on Mass Drop atm! ). Okay, great! I thought I read a post somewhere in here that said the music was more balanced, and it appeared that way from graphs too, but I think the BaX should be great!
  
 How is the cable length on it? Is 50" a decent length for normal use with a portable player in my pocket, sometimes on my laptop as well?


----------



## shotgunshane

bluejay said:


> The Custom Art Pro 330 V2 (which is on Mass Drop atm! ). Okay, great! I thought I read a post somewhere in here that said the music was more balanced, and it appeared that way from graphs too, but I think the BaX should be great!
> 
> How is the cable length on it? Is 50" a decent length for normal use with a portable player in my pocket, sometimes on my laptop as well?




Peter's multi-BA designs seems to be less impacted by small amounts of resistance than many other ciems, so I think the 1.5 ohm resistance of the BaX, along with whatever your dap is, is unlikely to alter the sound. Check with Peter (Piotr) at Custom Art to be sure but I think it will match up just fine. 

Most stock cables are around 52" it seems, so the BaX is a little shorter but I have no issues using with my daps. I haven't used with my laptop but you are usually closer to your laptop than your dap.


----------



## bluejay

shotgunshane said:


> Peter's multi-BA designs seems to be less impacted by small amounts of resistance than many other ciems, so I think the 1.5 ohm resistance of the BaX, along with whatever your dap is, is unlikely to alter the sound. Check with Peter (Piotr) at Custom Art to be sure but I think it will match up just fine.
> 
> Most stock cables are around 52" it seems, so the BaX is a little shorter but I have no issues using with my daps. I haven't used with my laptop but you are usually closer to your laptop than your dap.


 
 Perfect! Thank you so much for the quick response! I can't wait to get my first CIEM and the Linum BAX


----------



## shotgunshane

bluejay said:


> Perfect! Thank you so much for the quick response! I can't wait to get my first CIEM and the Linum BAX




I just remembered that some have really raved about the Pro 330 V2 paired with the Tera-Player at 10 ohms output impedance, so you definitley should be fine. Congrats in your purchase!


----------



## bluejay

Haha if only I had that kind of money to spend! Ah the student life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Thank you! Now the 4 week wait....


----------



## mochill

how much is the super bax and what's the specs


----------



## Sorensiim

mochill said:


> how much is the super bax and what's the specs


 
 1) I wouldn't know exactly as I'm just trying out a sample. They're still working to find a way to mass produce these, but they will build one for you by hand if you send them an email (sales@estron.dk).
  
 2) Spec-wise I believe ~0,75ohm, but I haven't measured it yet.


----------



## mochill

would it fit the ex1000 and fidue a83 ?


----------



## Sorensiim

mochill said:


> would it fit the ex1000 and fidue a83 ?


 
 They can do a MMCX version that will fit the A83 but I'm not sure about the propretary connectors on the EX1000... Best shoot them an email and ask, I guess


----------



## mochill

will do


----------



## ade_hall

Thinking of getting these for my JH-13's. Can you get them with a right angle 3.5mm connector? and is Cosmic Ears the best place to get them?


----------



## Br777

I've managed to "untwist" a large area of my cable.  I've tried several times to get it to re-twist to no avail.  Anyone know how to do this *without *taking it apart and re-soldering it?
  
 thanks


----------



## moedawg140

br777 said:


> I've managed to "untwist" a large area of my cable.  I've tried several times to get it to re-twist to no avail.  Anyone know how to do this *without* taking it apart and re-soldering it?
> 
> thanks




Can you please post some pics of the "untwisted" cable?


----------



## Br777

moedawg140 said:


> Can you please post some pics of the "untwisted" cable?


 
  
 I don't know if these photos really capture it or not.    thanks.


----------



## moedawg140

br777 said:


> I don't know if these photos really capture it or not.    thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the pics, I appreciate it.  I can see the issue now.  I would suggest returning the Linum to the dealer/place you purchased it, and they should be able to replace the Linum for you, hopefully free of charge.  Please let us know how everything goes!


----------



## twister6

Just posted my full Review of Linum BAX mmcx cable: http://www.head-fi.org/t/756037/review-of-linum-bax-mmcx-cable-w-lots-of-pics-and-comparison


----------



## mochill

grew review twister


----------



## Earbones

Interested in the non-balanced BaX with the MMCX connector for some Shure SE846... Seems that everything I've read from people using it with that IEM is negative, however... Loose connectors that sometimes short out signal, a muddy quality imparted to the sound, withdrawn highs and vocals, etc. etc... Seems most SE846 user find it to be just overall a much poorer option than the stock Shure cable.

Sucks to read, because I'd love a really nice thin cable that would wear like nothing...

Anybody have different luck with these cables and their SE846?... Or is the jury pretty much in on the BaX paired with the SE846?


----------



## Sorensiim

earbones said:


> Interested in the non-balanced BaX with the MMCX connector for some Shure SE846... Seems that everything I've read from people using it with that IEM is negative, however... Loose connectors that sometimes short out signal, a muddy quality imparted to the sound, withdrawn highs and vocals, etc. etc... Seems most SE846 user find it to be just overall a much poorer option than the stock Shure cable.
> 
> Sucks to read, because I'd love a really nice thin cable that would wear like nothing...
> 
> Anybody have different luck with these cables and their SE846?... Or is the jury pretty much in on the BaX paired with the SE846?


 
 The SE846 has a 9 ohm impedance, doesn't it? This means that the maximum output impedance at which it can maintain the correct dampening factor is (9/8 = 1.125) 1.125 ohm. The regular Linum Bax by itself has an impedance of 1.5 Ohm which you must add to the output impedance of your source. This means that anything with an output impedance of more than *minus *0.375 ohm will mess with the sound of your SE846 using a Linum Bax. For instance - using my PB2 with my (~40ohm) K10, the Linum Bax had a small, but audible impact on the sound, suggesting that the added 1,5 ohms of resistance pushed it past a certain point. With the AK120II, I don't hear this change, leading me to believe that the total output impedance of my PB2 (Topkit, other buffers, etc) and Linum Bax was >5 ohm. With the AK120II having an output impedance of 1 ohm from the balanced output, adding the regular Linum Bax only gives me an effective impedance of 2.5ohms, well below the ~5 ohm breakpoint for my K10. 
  
*TL;DR You need the new low-impedance Super Bax for your SE846*.


----------



## Earbones

sorensiim said:


> The SE846 has a 9 ohm impedance, doesn't it? This means that the maximum output impedance at which it can maintain the correct dampening factor is (9/8 = 1.125) 1.125 ohm. The regular Linum Bax by itself has an impedance of 1.5 Ohm which you must add to the output impedance of your source. This means that anything with an output impedance of more than *minus *0.375 ohm will mess with the sound of your SE846 using a Linum Bax. For instance - using my PB2 with my (~40ohm) K10, the Linum Bax had a small, but audible impact on the sound, suggesting that the added 1,5 ohms of resistance pushed it past a certain point. With the AK120II, I don't hear this change, leading me to believe that the total output impedance of my PB2 (Topkit, other buffers, etc) and Linum Bax was >5 ohm. With the AK120II having an output impedance of 1 ohm from the balanced output, adding the regular Linum Bax only gives me an effective impedance of 2.5ohms, well below the ~5 ohm breakpoint for my K10.
> 
> *TL;DR You need the new low-impedance Super Bax for your SE846*.



Another point I'm confused on, ha ha... Reading back in this thread, I came to the point where the Balanced BaX with the 2.5mm plug for Astell & Kern was introduced, and then it seems people were throwing around the term "Super BaX"... So Super BaX is the Balanced BaX... Correct? Or is Super BaX the regular BaX T2 on their website, and I've come into the world of Linum to0 late to have been aware of an earlier iteration? The balanced version with a 2.5mm plug won't work unless I re-terminate it... As my source takes a full size 6.3 (1/4" plug) I couldn't even use an adaptor, unless I wanted to use two adaptors... 2.5 to 3.5 to 6.3... I'm confused, ha ha...


----------



## just-a-test

I was confused at first too.
 SuperBax = prototype that's not in mass production yet. (=not on their website)
 Balanced Bax = balanced bax cable for A&K 1.5ohm
 http://www.linum.dk/product-overview/
  
 9Ω @ 1khz - that's just crazy low
 I think it's kind of sketchy they don't publish it on their website, I had to dig trough the user manual to confirm Sorensiim's suspicion.


----------



## Earbones

just-a-test said:


> I was confused at first too.
> SuperBax = prototype that's not in mass production yet. (=not on their website)
> Balanced Bax = balanced bax cable for A&K 1.5ohm
> http://www.linum.dk/product-overview/
> ...




Cool, thanks for the info... So when is the Super BaX supposed to drop? I did a google search, couldn't find any info...


----------



## moedawg140

earbones said:


> Cool, thanks for the info... So when is the Super BaX supposed to drop? I did a google search, couldn't find any info...


 
  
 2016.


----------



## Jobbing

moedawg140 said:


> 2016.




According to the information I received from Estron yesterday it's still indecisive. Estron has made a sign up list for the Linum Super Bax. When/if the list reaches 100 signups, they will contact the interested and build 100 Super BaX (limited edition). Despite the rather hefty price I have signed up


----------



## moedawg140

jobbing said:


> According to the information I received from Estron yesterday it's still indecisive. Estron has made a sign up list for the Linum Super Bax. When/if the list reaches 100 signups, they will contact the interested and build 100 Super BaX (limited edition). Despite the rather hefty price I have signed up


 
  
 Thank you for the updated information!  What is the price of the Super BaX you signed up for (in USD) if you don't mind?


----------



## Jobbing

moedawg140 said:


> Thank you for the updated information!  What is the price of the Super BaX you signed up for (in USD) if you don't mind?




Not sure if I'm allowed to quote Estron on the price they have stated :rolleyes:
Will ask for their confirmation in the morning and post that asap


----------



## moedawg140

jobbing said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to quote Estron on the price they have stated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Okay, no worries.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## howdy

I just bought this cable from a local distribution company 4 miles from my work for my JVC HA-FX850 and I have to say there was a drastic improvement in sound quality. I can not believe how thin and soft the cable is. So if anyone is in the states there are a few distibuters here one in Minnesota and one in California. PM me if you need help getting one I have one of the distributors name and number.


----------



## Sorensiim

just-a-test said:


> I was confused at first too.
> SuperBax = prototype that's not in mass production yet. (=not on their website)
> Balanced Bax = balanced bax cable for A&K 1.5ohm
> http://www.linum.dk/product-overview/
> ...


 
 Adding to the confusion, the new (0,75ohm) cable will be called the "Super Balanced" in the 2.5mm TRRS config I have. 
  
 I typed up my review of it yesterday, now it just needs some proof reading and it should be ready to post


----------



## just-a-test

So there will be Bax, Bax Balanced, Super Bax and Super Bax Balanced. Oh boy.


----------



## Jobbing

moedawg140 said:


> Okay, no worries.  Thanks for the update. :bigsmile_face:




A few people have contacted Estron about the Super BaX and have signed up. Because the Super BaX is an expensive cable and time consuming to make Estron intended to get some more testing done before further production, that's why they were not so open about the sign up list yet. If you're interested in signing up for the Super BaX at an *estimated* price of €350 (_converted ~USD $400_) + tax/shipping *for the limited edition * make sure to contact Estron.


----------



## moedawg140

jobbing said:


> A few people have contacted Estron about the Super BaX and have signed up. Because the Super BaX is an expensive cable and time consuming to make Estron intended to get some more testing done before further production, that's why they were not so open about the sign up list yet. If you're interested in signing up for the Super BaX at an *estimated* price of €350 (_converted ~USD $400_) + tax/shipping *for the limited edition * make sure to contact Estron.


 
  
 *Gulp*...nah, just kidding...kinda.  Now we are approaching boutique cable prices - personally not my style.  I understand why someone would want to purchase a limited edition cable, but I have a few reasons why I wouldn't want to purchase the cable - especially right off the bat:
  

Technically speaking, for all intents and purposes, the elemental composition will not change from the current/regular BaX cable, meaning it will remain SPC.
Currently, there are no choices for other elements (e.g. Copper [Litz], Silver [Litz]).
Have to purchase first before being able to listen, meaning you do not know if the Super BaX really is "Super" for your specific application (can not demo first).
I know of at least one company (Ted Allen/headphonelougne.com) that will allow you to demo his cables before purchasing them.
Other competent cable companies offer more elemental choices regarding cables for around half of the price of the Super BaX.
  
 With this said, I am interested how the testers/limited edition purchasers think about the Super BaX, especially compared to other elemental cables (Copper Litz, Silver Litz, Silver/Gold, etcetera) - I just will not be the one initially (probably not at all for $400 unless the price significantly lowers in the future) to try it out for myself or basically be playing Russian Roulette.


----------



## just-a-test

Isn't the Super Bax just two regular Bax in one cable? (basically)
 As far as I can tell it's four strains before and two after the Y-split.


----------



## Earbones

$400 is not approaching boutique cable prices, it is firmly there. 

I guess as someone who's not experienced a BaX cable, but only read about them... I think it's completely insane. No offense to Linum, but as of right now it may be reasonably stated that they make a very comfortable and uniquely-sized IEM cable with questionable audio performance. About half the reviews I've read have stated as much... While everyone raves about the comfort, it often seems the Linum is inferior SQ-wise to the OEM cable. I honestly can't remember the last time I've seen an aftermarket cable get so many middling to poor reviews in the SQ department. Again, I don't mean to say that nobody likes them, there are definitely people who thought they added a great deal to the sound... But just as many who thought it added nothing, or detracted from the sound. It does appear to be around 50/50... I'll read a glowing review of the sound quality, then a poor one. It's worth noting that cables in general, whether they are good or bad, lend small changes to sound. As such, the reviewing of cables is inerently rife with people hearing what they want to hear. I'm definitely not calling anyone out, I'm just addressing the fact that this makes for an atmosphere where it's not difficult for a cable to amass a firm majority of glowing reviews. Just check out the reviews on the majority of aftermarket IEM and headphone cables. You'll see a pattern. 50/50 points to something being off. 

Bottom line, string would also probably make a very comfortable IEM cable, but if the sound is not there, what's the point?

I didn't want to pony up the relative bargain-basement (for an aftermarket audiophile cable) price of $50 for the regular BaX, because I'd read enough reviews to reasonably be concerned that it would negatively affect the sound of my IEMs... The idea of ponying up $400 for a revised version that *may* sound better is ludicrous. Not when I could _save_ money by going with very pricy yet proven performers like Toxic, Moon, etc...

I understand some may say that the $400 represents Linum's production costs with a made-to-order cable... That makes sense only if Linum sold, say, bicycle parts, but the owner was an audiophile, and wanted to start producing a cable design he had... Blah blah. A situation where retooling and reorganization of the production and materials purchasing dynamic was called for. But Linum makes IEM cables. They are currently selling four models. These preproduction units should not represent a significant stretching of resources in any capacity. I don't work there, so I can't make any informed accusations, but as an outsider looking in, it seems an awful lot like Linum is charging people an exorbitant sum to act as beta-testers. Some may be fine with that... People are free to spend their money however they like...


----------



## moedawg140

earbones said:


> $400 is not approaching boutique cable prices, it is firmly there.
> 
> I guess as someone who's not experienced a BaX cable, but only read about them... I think it's completely insane. No offense to Linum, as I'm sure they will soon make their "breakthrough" product, but as of right now it can be reasonably stated that they make a very comfortable and uniquely-sized cable with questionable audio performance. Many of the reviews I've read have stated as much... While everyone raves about the comfort, it often seems the Linum is inferior SQ-wise to the OEM cable. I honestly can't remember the last time I've seen an aftermarket cable get so many middling to poor reviews in the SQ department. I don't mean to say that nobody likes them, there are definitely reviews where people thought they added a great deal to the sound... But just as many who thought it added nothing, or detracted from the sound. It looks to be around 50/50... I'll read a glowing review, then a poor one. It's worth noting that cables in general, whether they are good or bad, lend small changes to sound. As such, the reviewing of cables is inerently rife with people hearing what they want to hear. I'm definitely not calling anyone out, I'm just stating that this makes for an atmosphere where it's not difficult for a cable to procure a firm majority of glowing reviews. 50/50 points to something being amiss.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree, $400 is a boutique price, and I would not want to pay that much for a cable unless it was cooking/preparing nourishment for me as welI.  I mainly stated 'approaching' because there are a plethora of cables that do cost _a lot_ more than $400 such as the Whiplash modular system cables (up to $1000 +, such as the one I reviewed), Uber and Uber Too cables ($1,200-$1,300 respectively), and others.
  
 I have experienced the BaX cable firsthand (actually I am listening to it with the Supra as I type), and in my opinion, the BaX and SE846 (spent $82 for the BaX) is a terrible combination - no sugar-coating my feelings regarding that combination.  I explain more in detail with my review of the BaX and SE846 combination.  The BaX does fair better with the Supra though, as I wanted a warmer cable with the Supra.  The BaX doesn't synergize as well with the Legend R in my opinion because I want the Legend R to be as detail retrieving as it can be, and I feel the BaX holds it back in that regard.
  
 With this said, anyone can choose for themselves which cable sounds the best for them, is best for their particular application - and more power to those that do decide to purchase the Super BaX - as I still want to find out how it sounds compared to the regular BaX and other cables, but do not feel like being the ultimate tester (spending double the price as other competent cables) or even worse, a customer that Estron _knows _will spend any price necessary to have the "limited edition" Super BaX cable and will charge whatever price they want, because there are at least 100 customers that will spend the money for "exclusivity" and the sui generis nature of the situation.


----------



## twister6

@Earbones : so if I understand correctly, you are drawing a conclusion based on other people's opinions about Linux BAX since you don't have this cable, and you are upset about speculative pricing and unconfirmed design/performance of Super BAX cable?
  
 As I stated in my Linum BAX review (http://www.head-fi.org/t/756037/review-of-linum-bax-mmcx-cable-w-lots-of-pics-and-comparison) it's not a magic switch that's going to improve a sound of every IEM.  Instead, it will be a part of the synergy equation between your IEM and your DAP, and the level of improvement will vary.
  
 Don't want to start yet another cable argument, especially since you don't have Linux BAX to draw your own conclusion about it's performance , but let's just wait until Super BAX is released, when we have confirmed pricing and design details, and when we actually going to get some hands'on comparison and impressions.


----------



## twister6

moedawg140 said:


> I agree, $400 is a boutique price, and I would not want to pay that much for a cable unless it was cooking/preparing nourishment for me as welI.  I mainly stated 'approaching' because there are a plethora of cables that do cost _a lot_ more than $400 such as* the Whiplash modular system cables* (up to $1000 +, such as the one I reviewed), Uber and Uber Too cables ($1,200-$1,300 respectively), and others.


 
   
Love that Whiplash modular system


----------



## Q Mass

jobbing said:


> A few people have contacted Estron about the Super BaX and have signed up. Because the Super BaX is an expensive cable and time consuming to make Estron intended to get some more testing done before further production, that's why they were not so open about the sign up list yet. If you're interested in signing up for the Super BaX at an *estimated* price of €350 (_converted ~USD $400_) + tax/shipping *for the limited edition * make sure to contact Estron.


 
  
*Jeebus!*
 I hope the price is estimated to be somewhere between 90 Euro and 350 (preferably somewhere below 100!
  
 Seriously, I love my Linum cable, but I wrestled with spending 50 quid on it!.


----------



## moedawg140

twister6 said:


> Love that Whiplash modular system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The cable is beautiful, I can not take anything away from that.  However, as I have stated in the SE846 thread, I will never purchase a Whiplash Audio cable, not just because of the exorbitant price (over $1,000 for the 8 strand), but more importantly because of how I was treated (publicly and privately) after writing my review of the Whiplash Audio Modular System Cable by Craig of Whiplash Audio.


----------



## Earbones

moedawg140 said:


> I agree, $400 is a boutique price, and I would not want to pay that much for a cable unless it was cooking/preparing nourishment for me as welI.  I mainly stated 'approaching' because there are a plethora of cables that do cost _a lot_ more than $400 such as the Whiplash modular system cables (up to $1000 +, such as the one I reviewed), Uber and Uber Too cables ($1,200-$1,300 respectively), and others.
> 
> I have experienced the BaX cable firsthand (actually I am listening to it with the Supra as I type), and in my opinion, the BaX and SE846 (spent $82 for the BaX) is a terrible combination - no sugar-coating my feelings regarding that combination.  I explain more in detail with my review of the BaX and SE846 combination.  The BaX does fair better with the Supra though, as I wanted a warmer cable with the Supra.  The BaX doesn't synergize as well with the Legend R in my opinion because I want the Legend R to be as detail retrieving as it can be, and I feel the BaX holds it back in that regard.
> 
> With this said, anyone can choose for themselves which cable sounds the best for them, is best for their particular application - and more power to those that do decide to purchase the Super BaX - as I still want to find out how it sounds compared to the regular BaX and other cables, but do not feel like being the ultimate tester (spending double the price as other competent cables) or even worse, a customer that Estron _knows_ will spend any price necessary to have the "limited edition" Super BaX cable and will charge whatever price they want, because there are at least 100 customers that will spend the money for "exclusivity" and the sui generis nature of the situation.



Agreed on all points. 

It wasn't my intention to state that $400 represented the top-tier of boutique cables, just that if one has $400 to spend (retail), there are defintely well-known and celebrated boutique options at that price-point... Kind of like saying $250k will buy you a fast sports car. Sure, you're nowhere near the upper echelon, but definitely surrounded by options. 

You've also summed up perhaps the ultimate reasoning behind the Super BaX's price more plainly than I did... I kind of danced around what is probably the most plausible (albeit cynical, but hey, cynicism is usually right) methodology Linum used to arrive at the price... People will pay it. I imgaine they'll sell out quickly, too. Exclusivity is powerful sales magic.


----------



## Earbones

twister6 said:


> @Earbones
> : so if I understand correctly, you are drawing a conclusion based on other people's opinions about Linux BAX since you don't have this cable, and you are upset about speculative pricing and unconfirmed design/performance of Super BAX cable?
> 
> As I stated in my Linum BAX review (http://www.head-fi.org/t/756037/review-of-linum-bax-mmcx-cable-w-lots-of-pics-and-comparison) it's not a magic switch that's going to improve a sound of every IEM.  Instead, it will be a part of the synergy equation between your IEM and your DAP, and the level of improvement will vary.
> ...



You understand correctly, but let's not dismiss the method so quickly. 

Reading reviews on a product to form an opinion as to whether or not said product is something you'd like to spend money on is a fairly common thing, no? In fact, I'd venture to say that it represents literally the largest single culture of consumerism on the planet. From Amazon to blogs to reviews people post on forums... The culture is omnipresent. And something hovering around 50/50 can reasonably be seen (and commented on, despite personal experience or a lack thereof) as questionable. Do you buy the spatula on Amazon with half the reviews stating it melts in the dishwasher? No. You buy the one with mostly positive reviews. Is it fair to say "Gee, that spatula has a lot of bad reviews with the good. I'm no so sure it's a great option", despite not owning the spatuala? Sure.

It was my understanding that $400 was confirmed... And even if it's not, I think it's clear that the price of the Super BaX will be signifcantly more expensive than the BaX... Again which is, according to the dogma ouflined above, a dogma at the heart of the vast majority of modern consumerism, a questionable product. So the only thing _really_ unknown is whether or not the Super BaX will be an improvement on a product that garnered around 50/50 positive reviews. Which begs the question which I asked and answered in my post (rant)... Do I feel comfortable paying a healthy upcharge for the as-yet unconfirmed performance benefits of an upgraded version of a product the market has deemed questionable? For me, the answer is no, for others, maybe yes. 

I do agree cable arguments are lame, however.


----------



## twister6

earbones said:


> You understand correctly, but let's not dismiss the method so quickly.
> 
> Reading reviews on a product to form an opinion as to whether or not said product is something you'd like to spend money on is a fairly common thing, no? In fact, I'd venture to say that it represents literally the largest single culture of consumerism on the planet. From Amazon to blogs to reviews people post on forums... The culture is omnipresent. And something hovering around 50/50 can reasonably be seen (and commented on, despite personal experience or a lack thereof) as questionable. Do you buy the spatula on Amazon with half the reviews stating it melts in the dishwasher? No. You buy the one with mostly positive reviews. Is it fair to say "Gee, that spatula has a lot of bad reviews with the good. I'm no so sure it's a great option", despite not owning the spatuala? Sure.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh, I do agree with you as well, you can't dismiss bulk of the reviews.  But I find cable discussion to be a rather confusing subject because so many other things needs to be taken into consideration.  I really enjoyed Linum BAX, but at the end found TWag v3 litz to have better synergy with UM Pro 50.  This has nothing to do with BAX, but rather a fact that Pro 50 has a dark signature and strong bass presence.  Boosting low end by another 3dB was a bit too much for my ears, so it wasn't a good match.  But with W40 or Pro 30 it worked out a lot better.  I even mentioned that improvement with Fidue A83 over their silver-plated stock cable was not that significant.  So, I'm afraid a lot of negative reviews/opinions about BAX cable was due to a bad match with IEM sound sig.  But who knows, it's all a speculation.  That's why I can only say about what I tested because I heard it with my ears.  Another thing about Linum cables, is the design, the light weight, the "invisible" comfort factor - all of which should be taken into consideration.
  
 Regarding Super BAX price of $400, most Pure Silver cables are in that price range.  Linum BAX is silver-plated litz, so if you are using pure silver material or a mix of AG/AU, perhaps that's drive the price of it up?  Seems the market price of silver/gold drives the price of these cables.  Maybe Linum will shed some light about it once more info is available.


----------



## Earbones

twister6 said:


> Oh, I do agree with you as well, you can't dismiss bulk of the reviews.  But I find cable discussion to be a rather confusing subject because so many other things needs to be taken into consideration.  I really enjoyed Linum BAX, but at the end found TWag v3 litz to have better synergy with UM Pro 50.  This has nothing to do with BAX, but rather a fact that Pro 50 has a dark signature and strong bass presence.  Boosting low end by another 3dB was a bit too much for my ears, so it wasn't a good match.  But with W40 or Pro 30 it worked out a lot better.  I even mentioned that improvement with Fidue A83 over their silver-plated stock cable was not that significant.  So, I'm afraid a lot of negative reviews/opinions about BAX cable was due to a bad match with IEM sound sig.  But who knows, it's all a speculation.  That's why I can only say about what I tested because I heard it with my ears.  Another thing about Linum cables, is the design, the light weight, the "invisible" comfort factor - all of which should be taken into consideration.
> 
> Regarding Super BAX price of $400, most Pure Silver cables are in that price range.  Linum BAX is silver-plated litz, so if you are using pure silver material or a mix of AG/AU, perhaps that's drive the price of it up?  Seems the market price of silver/gold drives the price of these cables.  Maybe Linum will shed some light about it once more info is available.



Both good points. I'll be reading the initial reviews of the newer BaX cables with interest... I hope nobody feels I'm hating on Linum... At the end of the day, I'm just unwilling to pull the trigger on a the standard BaX (based on what I've read about it's compatibility with the SE846) nor to pay an upcharge for a revised version, unless it's garnering great reviews. 

That said, if the first 100 units are $400, the final MSRP will have to be a bit lower for me to jump on board... $299 retail is my limit. Unless, of course, it's amazing... I don't mind ramen... 

EDIT: Linum sales emailed me today confirming the first 100 cables at €350 / $400 USD, not including VAT or shipping.


----------



## Sorensiim

earbones said:


> $400 is not approaching boutique cable prices, it is firmly there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The thing with Linum is that they use a lot of time on R&D in Denmark. They have some pretty well-educated engineers working for them in a country sporting the highest tax pressure on the planet. This tax pressure means that Danish labor is mind-numbingly expensive, so for their regular cables they only do R&D in Denmark, with the actual mass production taking place at their facilities in Vietnam and China. Not only is the work done by machines, the people operating the machines work for quite a bit less than the Danish engineers who designed and developed the cables. 
  
 Now, the Super Balanced/Super Bax is not yet ready for mass production. Instead, it's being built to order, by hand, by the Danish engineers. The review sample I'm enjoying right now was hand built by a very nice guy called Carit, an engineer with a degree in spatial acoustics IIRC. Does all this make the $400 Limited Edition Super Balanced a great bargain? Hell no. But it means that I don't think they're making obscene profits from it, they're just trying to cover their obscene costs.
  
 I _really _like the Super Balanced. I mean, _*really like it. *_But I wouldn't pay $400 for *any* cable, so my best advice would be to wait patiently for the mass-produced version of it. 
  


Spoiler: Off-topic stuff about Denmark



"Seriously, how expensive can Danish labor really be?" Well, income taxes span from 40% to 70%, depending on your income, The more you make, the more you pay. Cars have a 180% special tax on them. There is a 25% sales tax on everything from chewing gum to labor to motorcycles, plus additional taxes on alcohol, tobacco, sugar, gas and oil. Average Joe Burgerflipper makes $18 an hour plus 5 weeks of paid vacation a year, plus government mandated unemployment insurance, plus overtime, plus pension savings etc. I mash keyboards for a living; I'm an IT specialist. Not first-level user support but not top dog SAP development either. I work 37 hours a week and I make $5500 a month, before taxes. Doctors start at about twice that, as do engineers with some years of experience and a couple of degrees in their relevant fields.
  
 "How do you live with those insane taxes?!?"
 Well, those admittedly insane taxes pay for universal health care and free education for everyone. Mom & pop were unemployed? Well, that doesn't mean you can't be a doctor or a lawyer! Hell, there's even a monthly government grant so you actually _get paid _to get an education. Got cancer? No need to start cooking meth, your free treatment starts right now. Don't worry, we have plenty of skilled doctors because they're well paid and not bogged down by $100K of student debt.
  
 Bonus: Now you know why Lego sets and Bang & Olufsen speakers are so expensive.


----------



## Merloobi

sorensiim said:


> -snip-


 
 The quote in your signature is oddly relevant.


----------



## Sorensiim

I've published my exceedingly long, rambling review of the Super Balanced: http://www.head-fi.org/t/757354/ergonomic-perfection-yes-at-a-price-the-linum-super-balanced-cable


----------



## rawrster

Am I the only one having issues with these cables? For some reason one channel goes out after a few months. I've had two cables with the same issue. This is the first time I've had an issue with a cable that wasn't stock as I'm usually careful with them.


----------



## moedawg140

rawrster said:


> Am I the only one having issues with these cables? For some reason one channel goes out after a few months. I've had two cables with the same issue. This is the first time I've had an issue with a cable that wasn't stock as I'm usually careful with them.




What connection type are you using? I know that the MMCX version that I owned for my SE846 did have intermittent sound drops as the connection was not as tight/taut as the OEM cable's connection. My 2-Pin that I own for the EarWerkz Supra keeps its connection pretty strong, so I don't have any connection or sound dropout issues with this particular application. Regarding the channel going out after only a few months and having it happen more than once is a real issue! If you really like the cable, just keep them sending you free replacements - however I do not know how long they will be able to do this for you until they start to charge you (based on warranty, the kindness of their hearts, etcetera).


----------



## rawrster

I have the 2 pin one for my JH13. I do really like the cable but it's frustrating that the channel keeps going out. I'm probably going to get a different cable. I've never had this issue before so hopefully it isn't me but wondering if others are having similar issues.
  
 I'll contact the seller I got it from and ask if this has been an issue.


----------



## acain

sorensiim said:


> I've published my exceedingly long, rambling review of the Super Balanced: http://www.head-fi.org/t/757354/ergonomic-perfection-yes-at-a-price-the-linum-super-balanced-cable


 

 I just read your post about taxes WOW a burger flipper makes $18 that's crazy, in the US a burger flipper makes under $9 with no vacation time. I like the free education and health. I pay into taxes from my check but the only people that benefit from it are all the lazy people that have a million kids and refuse to work. But when the people that pay  into taxes need it the government makes it impossible for us to benefit from it. Sorry for getting off topic but it just pisses me off when I work my ass off and my neighbor is on permanent disability, stays home all day eating crab legs and throwing parties on my dime.
  
 But anyway I have the Linum Bax MMCX and 2Pin on the way to review. I hope there as strong as everyone says they are I can't believe how thin they are.


----------



## nzouF

Would you recommend this cable for a Shure SE215 user (me) ? As a heavy Hiphop listener, i'm looking for a cable to replace the one who comes with the se215 (who are kinda annoying, let's say it this way..).
  
 Do this cable add extra bass ? Since the se215 is already kinda bassy, more bass might be a negative point.
 Should i consider the Estron MMCX Music ?
  
 Cheers,


----------



## acain

I used the Bax with my Shure SE315 and didn't notice any sound change. I dislike shures cables they are to stiff.


----------



## nzouF

Alright ! Good news then !
 Thanks !


----------



## Allucid

The cables good, pretty much in every way. Improved my Noble 4 and cleared up the sound. I'm impressed.


----------



## acain

Has anyone actually tested how strong the cable is


----------



## moedawg140

acain said:


> Has anyone actually tested how strong the cable is


 
  
 Regarding the Linum, the strength comes from aramid fibres and the pull strength is 60N, or 13.48854 lbs.
  
 Having said this, I have not personally tested the Linum (by pulling it with all of my might to break the cable, obviously), but it is definitely strong enough to deal with day to day activities (taking on and off C/IEMs, working out, hiking, etcetera).
  
 I believe the much more significant and substantial issue is that the Linum BaX is simply not a great sounding match (in my opinion) with certain IEMs (SE846 is one of them).  Even when it is connected to my Supra I know that it isn't going to be as coherent as the stock EarWerkz Pro Series Cable, but I actually like the warmer sound from the Supra, so the Linum BaX synergizes well enough with the Supra for my wants and needs.  Knowing that my Legend R is the "most coherent" C/IEM means that I wanted it to be as detail retrieving as possible, which means the Linum BaX just does not pass that test in my opinion - the Pro Series Cable is the better performer in this regard.


----------



## Allucid

moedawg140 said:


> acain said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone actually tested how strong the cable is
> ...



The baX works best with 32ohm headphones like the Noble 4. Cleans up the connection for me, just makes it better. Honestly it's a gamble with cables though, you gotta be ready to take risks.


----------



## moedawg140

allucid said:


> The baX works best with 32ohm headphones like the Noble 4. Cleans up the connection for me, just makes it better. Honestly it's a gamble with cables though, you gotta be ready to take risks.


 
  
 I am not currently in the market for a Noble C/IEM, but I appreciate you letting me know that the BaX works for your particular setup.
  
 There are other members in this thread who have posted that either they do not hear a difference with their particular C/IEM + Cable(s) +/- external DAC/Amp setup, or they hear a difference.  It all boils down to what sounds the best to you.  For my particular setup, the sensitive C/IEMs that I have used in conjunction with the BaX has muffled the mids and dynamically changed the volume (lower compared to stock cables) and sound signature.  With the Supra, I don't mind it so much as it doesn't make as much as a difference compared to the Legend R and especially the SE846.


----------



## Allucid

moedawg140 said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > The baX works best with 32ohm headphones like the Noble 4. Cleans up the connection for me, just makes it better. Honestly it's a gamble with cables though, you gotta be ready to take risks.
> ...



I just directly A/B'd between the stock noble cable and the bax, and it changes the sound a slight touch, but I think it's all because the bax allows for a better fit because the ear guides aren't in the way. 

But the stock cable is SPC, the bax is 6 Liz SPC, and the bax sounds a lot cleaner to me while the stock cable has more bass slam but sounds more holographic. I've definately broken in the stock cable enough, but it's safe to say cables don't change the sound too much, unless it's pure silver / copper. If you're in the market for a cable that's light,Inear stagediver do one. But the bax definately makes the sound clearer and more precise, I tried 2 different aftermarket cables. 

And on the mids - it muffles the mids for me too, but makes it so perfectly balanced but still fun. It's the perfect cable for the N4.


----------



## noobandroid

allucid said:


> The baX works best with 32ohm headphones like the Noble 4. Cleans up the connection for me, just makes it better. Honestly it's a gamble with cables though, you gotta be ready to take risks.


 
 coincidentally, my C6iem is 36.2ohm@1kHz based on spec sheet, so the BaX a good choice?


----------



## Allucid

noobandroid said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > The baX works best with 32ohm headphones like the Noble 4. Cleans up the connection for me, just makes it better. Honestly it's a gamble with cables though, you gotta be ready to take risks.
> ...



Would be. And since it's so light, you would feel nothing of the CIEM or cable. Just try one and see if you can go back to the standard cable.


----------



## moedawg140

allucid said:


> Would be. And since it's so light, you would feel nothing of the CIEM or cable. Just try one and see if you can go back to the standard cable.




Just wondering, have you personally listened to the C6 IEM with the BaX? The reason why I would not say that the BaX is a good choice or a bad choice with the C6 is because I have not listened to the C6 with both the stock cable and the BaX to A/B, or even listened to the C6 for that matter. 

Regardless of the impedance of the C6 (or any other C/IEM for that matter), the best way to find out if the BaX is good for you is to try it out with your particular C/IEM yourself. You may actually like the colored or possibly muffled sound, or you may not be able to hear a difference at all regarding your particular setup as well as how well you are able to discern differences or possible differences in sound.


----------



## Allucid

moedawg140 said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > Would be. And since it's so light, you would feel nothing of the CIEM or cable. Just try one and see if you can go back to the standard cable.
> ...



Haven't tried it with anything but the N4 and JH11. It doesn't really change much of the sound for me, just makes everything flatter. I agree on a 'muffled' sound, but I can't go back to the stock cable now I've tried this.


----------



## noobandroid

allucid said:


> Haven't tried it with anything but the N4 and JH11. It doesn't really change much of the sound for me, just makes everything flatter. I agree on a 'muffled' sound, but I can't go back to the stock cable now I've tried this.


 
 regardless of sound, i just like how thin it is


----------



## Allucid

The two pins on mine bent. I tried to fix it with pliars and it screwed up. My day's been so bad, my Noble 4 broke, everything's gone wrong. I'd buy someone's bax off them if they want to sell, or if someone could fix my connector, either way. Cheers - Scott.


----------



## shotgunshane

allucid said:


> The two pins on mine bent. I tried to fix it with pliars and it screwed up. My day's been so bad, my Noble 4 broke, everything's gone wrong. I'd buy someone's bax off them if they want to sell, or if someone could fix my connector, either way. Cheers - Scott.




Due to your bad luck- I believe I have an extra regular BaX cable I'm not using and I'll let you have it; just cover the actual cost of international shipping. I can't confirm I still have an extra until later this afternoon but shoot me a PM if you want it.


----------



## Allucid

shotgunshane said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > The two pins on mine bent. I tried to fix it with pliars and it screwed up. My day's been so bad, my Noble 4 broke, everything's gone wrong. I'd buy someone's bax off them if they want to sell, or if someone could fix my connector, either way. Cheers - Scott.
> ...



You're kidding me!! You'd do that? Thank you so much! I'd cover the shipping for you, wow. This just made my day. It's the 2 pin version, right? If not maybe Estron could swap it, not sure.


----------



## shotgunshane

allucid said:


> You're kidding me!! You'd do that? Thank you so much! I'd cover the shipping for you, wow. This just made my day. It's the 2 pin version, right? If not maybe Estron could swap it, not sure.




Yes it's the 2 pin. I think I have two BaX cables on hand. If I do, I'd be happy to help you out. I'll pm you tonight to confirm and give you the estimate on shipping to Australia.


----------



## Allucid

shotgunshane said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > You're kidding me!! You'd do that? Thank you so much! I'd cover the shipping for you, wow. This just made my day. It's the 2 pin version, right? If not maybe Estron could swap it, not sure.
> ...



If you only have one on hand I could buy it off you, don't want to put stress on you. I PM'd you.


----------



## acain

Thats awesome if he has a back up for you, thats what this community is all about.


----------



## shotgunshane

allucid said:


> If you only have one on hand I could buy it off you, don't want to put stress on you. I PM'd you.




Extra BaX is now in route to you!


----------



## Allucid

shotgunshane said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > If you only have one on hand I could buy it off you, don't want to put stress on you. I PM'd you.
> ...




Thanks very much Shane. I got a hold of Brannan and he's going to ship me a new Noble 4 when mine reaches their office. Wasn't such a bad day after all


----------



## twister6

A lot of you are familiar with a line of Linum BaX/Vocal/Music and Balanced (2.5mm TRRS) cables: http://www.linum.dk/product-overview/ .  I reviewed Linum BaX MMCX in the past and was very impressed with their performance and build quality: http://www.head-fi.org/t/756037/review-of-linum-bax-mmcx-cable-w-lots-of-pics-and-comparison 
  
 Apparently, Linum also makes interconnect cables (IC) with 3.5mm TRS termination on both sides.  I got curious about these after reading @Sorensiim impression http://www.head-fi.org/t/719062/review-estron-linum-bax-new-iem-cable-for-a-new-age/285#post_11139830 of their IC20 (0.2m) variant, intended as Line Out interconnect for use with your portable audio gear (DAP <-> amp).  When I contacted Linum with further inquires if they make a longer variant of this IC cable to use with my full size headphones, I learned they don't offer a traditional 1.2-1.3m version yet, but have IC88 (0.88m) I can try for testing purpose.  0.88m length is rather odd, but it was explained to me it's the length of BaX cable prior to Y-split (and 0.2m is the remaining length going to IEMs) which they already have pre-cut.
  
 For those who already have Linum BaX, there is not much of a surprise since you are dealing with the same high quality lightweight cable and similar sonic performance.  I was very pleased with their slim 3.5mm connector housing that went right into my ATH-MSR7 earcup cable port.  One noticeable difference is that now you have 3 wires, obviously corresponding to T-R-S contacts of L, R. and GND connection.  This makes wire a bit thicker, and also helps with isolation of L and R channels from a common ground.  After a proper 2 day burn in, I was able to confirm sonic performance to be definitely improved in comparison to MSR7 stock OFC cable, and very similar to my other Silver Litz cables.  I was a bit worried that MSR7 high-res extended driver tuning and bright signature together with IC88 cable will push sibilance level over the limit, but it wasn't the case.  It made a sound cleaner and more revealing, while still under control without any harsh artifacts.  My only wish is for this cable to be 1.2m (IC120) since I found on a number of occasions it was a bit short when I had my DAP on the table and got up with headphones.  But with DAP in my pocket while walking, 0.88m was a perfect length to reach my headphones without pulling on the cable.
  
 Here are some eye-candy pictures for your enjoyment (click to enlarge):
  

  

  

  

  

  
_Next to Linum Bax mmcx:_
  

  
_With ATH-MSR7 & FiiO X3 2nd gen:_


----------



## noobandroid

out of a peak level of curiosity, i ordered a BaX, lets wait to see how it pairs with the C6iem


----------



## HungryPanda

Just received my Linum BaX 2 pin cable and is now fitted to my Unique Melody Miracles/Cowon Plenue P1. I have not used the stock cable for some time as it broke, but have been using a Niobium (pure silver) made my HPL Audio (chris_himself to us head-fi people) and that cable sounds so good but cost a lot more than the linum BaX. My first impression is that the bass is more pronounced, not knowing if because of the lightness of the cable that my iem's fit better. I'll do more testing but I'm amazed by this cable for the price. I do wear glasses and this helps very much. At first I didn't think it would fit as I have recessed sockets but all it took was a little squeeze and some force.


----------



## Ben Dover

I have the BaX mmcx paired to my JVC FX850 iems and the weight savings and flexibility alone was worth the upgrade in my opinion. With the stock cables I always felt like the weight was tugging the earphones out of my ear. Now I feel like they aren't even there.

Bass seems to have more detail and slightly more "oomph". Maybe my mind just WANTS them to sound better just because how functional they are.

All I know is I am absolutely stoked with the upgrade.

YMMV


----------



## noobandroid

my bax is starting to ship out d, via fedex


----------



## ER4S

It's really hard to believe that this cable is both strong and soft..
  
 It's like it'll cut my ears when worn over-ear like fish line


----------



## Sorensiim

er4s said:


> It's really hard to believe that this cable is both strong and soft..
> 
> It's like it'll cut my ears when worn over-ear like fish line



Weight and handling IS very much like fishing line, but it's soft as silk to the touch.


----------



## ER4S

sorensiim said:


> Weight and handling IS very much like fishing line, but it's soft as silk to the touch.


 
  
 Really interesting.. and also strong?


----------



## moedawg140

er4s said:


> Really interesting.. and also strong?




The Estron Linum (non Super) has 60 N ~13.4 lbs of pull strength. I haven't had my BaX cable snap yet, even through mountainous hikes.


----------



## iranintoavan

Music vs BaX? I'm thinking of getting some of these for my 1964 Ears V8's that are on their way. I would prefer the 1 cable of the Music vs the double braid of the BaX. Honestly how noticeable is the difference between the two? I'm not a huge believer in cables drastically changing the sound so I would prefer to spend less money on the Music unless someone could convince me otherwise


----------



## HungryPanda

I bought the Bax for my unique melody miracles and it sounds amazing. Never mind the comfort


----------



## iranintoavan

hungrypanda said:


> I bought the Bax for my unique melody miracles and it sounds amazing


 

 Does it get tangled any? I would imagine it would tangle more easily than just 1 strand.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes it does get tangled if you don't take care


----------



## Allucid

iranintoavan said:


> Music vs BaX? I'm thinking of getting some of these for my 1964 Ears V8's that are on their way. I would prefer the 1 cable of the Music vs the double braid of the BaX. Honestly how noticeable is the difference between the two? I'm not a huge believer in cables drastically changing the sound so I would prefer to spend less money on the Music unless someone could convince me otherwise



There is a difference in cables and materials to a certain extent. It gives a cleaner connection or a warmer connection, and the higher you go up the chain, the better the quality of the connection is, the better the sound is. The BaX is better than the music because it uses two braids and can be used in a balanced connection. The music version feels really cheap imo. 
You'd want something with the lowest impedance across the board for IEMs, except for the actual IEM (I like 32ohm IEMs, useful for everything) so it doesn't change the sound too much. The baX has the lowest impedance of the three cables.


----------



## Ultrainferno

iranintoavan said:


> Music vs BaX? I'm thinking of getting some of these for my 1964 Ears V8's that are on their way. I would prefer the 1 cable of the Music vs the double braid of the BaX. Honestly how noticeable is the difference between the two? I'm not a huge believer in cables drastically changing the sound so I would prefer to spend less money on the Music unless someone could convince me otherwise


 
  
 For the V6S I prefer the BaX as it helps the midrange have more body. The Music version seems to focus more on the midrange/vocals and treble a little. I haven't heard the V8 yet though, it might be different for that one.


----------



## twister6

ultrainferno said:


> iranintoavan said:
> 
> 
> > Music vs BaX? I'm thinking of getting some of these for my 1964 Ears V8's that are on their way. I would prefer the 1 cable of the Music vs the double braid of the BaX. Honestly how noticeable is the difference between the two? I'm not a huge believer in cables drastically changing the sound so I would prefer to spend less money on the Music unless someone could convince me otherwise
> ...


 
  
 Also, would like to add if your headphone sound sig already has a noticeable bass slam, BaX is going to amplify that with a healthy boost, and some people might might it a bit overwhelming.  But for neutral and more analytical type of IEMs, BaX is just a magic EQ button with a sweet preset 
  
 Btw, got a loaner of Super BaX balanced, and in comparison to BaX balanced (using 120ii loaner as a source), this boost is not as much in your face, actually being smoother and less aggressive.  Of course, all depends on synergy with your IEMs, where in my case I'm testing it with UM Pro 50, W40, and A83.


----------



## iranintoavan

Thanks guys, since the V8 has so much bass already I'll probably go with the Music but I'll likely order both just to try em out and see how much of a difference I notice. Where's the best place to order online from in the USA?


----------



## acain

iranintoavan said:


> Thanks guys, since the V8 has so much bass already I'll probably go with the Music but I'll likely order both just to try em out and see how much of a difference I notice. Where's the best place to order online from in the USA?




Right from there webpage when you check out it will convert eur to us.


----------



## iranintoavan

acain said:


> Right from there webpage when you check out it will convert eur to us.


 

 Yeah I was hoping there was something closer to make shipping less expensive. Thanks though!


----------



## BRCMRGN

iranintoavan said:


> Thanks guys, since the V8 has so much bass already I'll probably go with the Music but I'll likely order both just to try em out and see how much of a difference I notice. Where's the best place to order online from in the USA?


 
 EarphoneSolutions.com has the Linum Bax line, including the new balanced ones, but no Music.


----------



## mochill

When is the super bax cable being released, I just got the linum bax and love the sound and comfort


----------



## moedawg140

mochill said:


> When is the super bax cable being released, I just got the linum bax and love the sound and comfort


 
  
 What are you pairing with the BaX?


----------



## mochill

Asg1plus ...want to hear how much better performance I can get out of it using the totl cable


----------



## moedawg140

mochill said:


> Asg1plus ...want to hear how much better performance I can get out of it using the totl cable


 
  
 What is the TOTL cable?  The Super BaX?  If so, then I am not sure if has been tested against other manufacturers' elemental cables yet (at least the single-ended version).


----------



## mochill

Oh, how would it compare to the bax?


----------



## moedawg140

mochill said:


> Oh, how would it compare to the bax?


 
  
 That's a great question.  As far as I know the elements will be the same - it isn't like they are using all copper or all silver for their Super BaX if it has anything to do with the balanced version.  I know the gauge of the wire will be thicker, but if they keep using the silver plated copper cable, then it may sound a little more coherent than the current BaX cable, but may or may not sound as coherent as a full silver/silver litz cable.  We won't know for certain until we can perform A/B/C/D and more comparisons between as many cables as we can get a hold of to find out if the Super BaX will truly be an elevated auditory experience for most listeners.


----------



## mochill

Ok , thanks for the information


----------



## noobandroid

ah man, FedEx really can't find a shop in a shopping complex?! My BaX has been with them at local branch for 4 days and they cant find a simple shop at the 2nd floor of a complex right beside an escalator, well, thats sad


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Oh, how would it compare to the bax?




Got BaX, balanced BaX, and balanced Super BaX (loaner). Will do a more detailed comparison next week before I have to send back my ak120ii loaner. For now super BaX is only available as hand made prototype and only with 2.5mm trrs balanced wired connector for high end daps like AKs or upcoming X7.


----------



## mochill

Ohh, if its available for regular 3.5mm jack then I would consider it


----------



## cleg

Hello,

I've made a small video review to show my first impressions about Linum cables

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNf3NwLqR6k[/VIDEO]

It's not a final review, I need more time to listen them in different configurations, so it's more like first impression


----------



## noobandroid

this BaX is totally out of this world alien technology, it feels so right in all aspect matching with the C6iem, and that comfort and thinness


----------



## Sorensiim

noobandroid said:


> *this BaX is totally out of this world alien technology*, it feels so right in all aspect matching with the C6iem, and that comfort and thinness


 
 Agreed. I've showed it to just about anyone who walks into my office and even the non-geeks are just flat out amazed.


----------



## Allucid

noobandroid said:


> ah man, FedEx really can't find a shop in a shopping complex?! My BaX has been with them at local branch for 4 days and they cant find a simple shop at the 2nd floor of a complex right beside an escalator, well, thats sad



My experience with FedEx - have your tracking number ready and just give them a call to give them special instructions for delivery. They're actually really good for service.


----------



## Rozenberg

Anyone from EU ordered a Linum cable from Estron website itself?
 I want to know how long it'll take for the cable to arrive considering shipping is 12€ for a cable...
 My IEM 1/8" jack is gonna be busted soon so I need a replacement ASAP


----------



## theUKMrT

rozenberg said:


> Anyone from EU ordered a Linum cable from Estron website itself?


 
 I seem to remember mine took a week or so - but it was Feb 2014 so my recall's not great. I'm in the UK.


----------



## Rozenberg

theukmrt said:


> I seem to remember mine took a week or so - but it was Feb 2014 so my recall's not great. I'm in the UK.




I'm only in the neighboring country so I'm hoping mine would take less than that. Kinda in emergency now
Did they notify you when the stuff's shipped?


----------



## jellofund

rozenberg said:


> I'm only in the neighboring country so I'm hoping mine would take less than that. Kinda in emergency now
> Did they notify you when the stuff's shipped?


 
  
 I ordered one late last Monday afternoon and it shipped Wednesday (they do send an e-mail to confirm shipping). Putting the tracking no. they sent me into Fed Ex's website tells me it is due to be delivered by 18:00 this coming Monday, so 1 week all in which is comparable with theUKMrT's recollection.
  
 The website does say that delivery depends on destination so hopefully it'd take a bit less to get to Germany with you being 'next door' neighbours:
  


> Delivery time is typically 1 week from the date the order was placed. Delivery is, however, dependent on the delivery location and product availability.


 
*4. *


----------



## Rozenberg

jellofund said:


> I ordered one late last Monday afternoon and it shipped Wednesday (they do send an e-mail to confirm shipping). Putting the tracking no. they sent me into Fed Ex's website tells me it is due to be delivered by 18:00 this coming Monday, so 1 week all in which is comparable with theUKMrT's recollection.
> 
> The website does say that delivery depends on destination so hopefully it'd take a bit less to get to Germany with you being 'next door' neighbours


 
 Yup I got my notification 2 days after ordering, that's why was kinda uneasy
 Mine supposed to arrive on Tuesday. If only they shipped it a day after I ordered it, I might receive it today since it takes 3 days they said.
 Sunday gets in the way of delivery


----------



## Samuel777

Hello,
  
 I'm looking for a new cable to improve my SQ for IEM Shure SE846, termination Balanced TRSS 2.5 mm for AK120II
 What can you exactly advise me as linum or anything else ?
 Please give me web site link to see.
 thank you in advance for your advices
 sam


----------



## Dr4Bob

The stock cable for my Shure 535s was never comfortable for me and the Linum BaX looked like an attractive replacement. Wow. Not only is it whisper thin, it seems to lighten up the Shures substantially and they are hardly noticeable; the comfort is good enough that now I use them at home instead of only as a portable set.
Unexpectedly, the sound change was not at all subtle... Never has a cable change improved the overall quality in a headphones. I found the thread starter's review to be spot on.

Free shipping this month!


----------



## Samuel777

samuel777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a new cable to improve my SQ for IEM Shure SE846, termination Balanced TRSS 2.5 mm for AK120II
> What can you exactly advise me as linum or anything else ?
> ...


 
 Yes finally i decided and went for a Linum balanced for my SE846 : the sound is wonderfull. an amazing cable i can say.
 Yes and i'm using it with my AK120 II : the sound has changed ... on lower volume, i can hear all instruments and sound.
 Very fantastic cable.
 I recommend.
 sam


----------



## Whaleshark12

I just got this cable from Fedex today, Got charged on tax sadly. But i think it is pretty worth it. Surprisingly the cable is so thin.. Makes all my other cable looks like a plastic wrap or something. Sound on this is pretty good in my opinion. The channel indicator is on the Slider right? Blue= left, red= right? Just wanna make sure..


----------



## Cagin

whaleshark12 said:


> I just got this cable from Fedex today, Got charged on tax sadly. But i think it is pretty worth it. Surprisingly the cable is so thin.. Makes all my other cable looks like a plastic wrap or something. Sound on this is pretty good in my opinion. The channel indicator is on the Slider right? Blue= left, red= right? Just wanna make sure..


 
 correct on L/R
  
 edit: which version did you get?
 I'm still waiting on a reply from my email inquiry about the Linum Super Balanced


----------



## Whaleshark12

cagin said:


> correct on L/R
> 
> edit: which version did you get?
> I'm still waiting on a reply from my email inquiry about the Linum Super Balanced


 
 I get the Bax version. Was considering a DAP in near future. I got it the other day where they are having free international shipping freight. Turns out the tax kill my wallet though..LOL


----------



## OficialWaranty

Just received the BAX MMCX from FEDEX today. First thing i did was to try it out on my SE535. These cables are of excellent build quality. Discreet and lightweight.
  
 But then problems began to surface:
  
 1) There is gap between the connectors. 
 2) The right connector is loose and detaches when trying to wear the IEM ( SCARY
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
 3) Intermittent connection issue when moving my head or when there is motion.
  
 4) 40% Tax killed my wallet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  I will try to contact Linum to see if they can sort it out.


----------



## Whaleshark12

oficialwaranty said:


> Just received the BAX MMCX from FEDEX today. First thing i did was to try it out on my SE535. These cables are of excellent build quality. Discreet and lightweight.
> 
> But then problems began to surface:
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think they will sort out the issue on number 4


----------



## Samuel777

I was Lucky, because i ordered and paid mine without Tax. this is very exceptional, It doesn't happened everyday.


----------



## levin

Ordered one, missed out on free shipping which was about 17 euros (24 aud) ouch. My currently cable has issues, hopefully this will last long 
  
 Placed an order during their morning and it was shipped out in the afternoon! Nice and fast from Linum


----------



## Gatsby Tan

Ordered mine and arrived within 1 week.
Total cost was RM388 + GST RM81.39

Anyone from Malaysia charged with the same GST? Would like to know whether their custom are consistent with their import GST. Thanks


----------



## noobandroid

gatsby tan said:


> Ordered mine and arrived within 1 week.
> Total cost was RM388 + GST RM81.39
> 
> Anyone from Malaysia charged with the same GST? Would like to know whether their custom are consistent with their import GST. Thanks



i got mine before there was GST, and no, i wasn't taxed on it at all


----------



## OficialWaranty

gatsby tan said:


> Ordered mine and arrived within 1 week.
> Total cost was RM388 + GST RM81.39
> 
> Anyone from Malaysia charged with the same GST? Would like to know whether their custom are consistent with their import GST. Thanks


 
 Got mine 2 weeks earlier for RM 318.00 + RM 76.39 ( 5% import duty + 6% GST  as declared under tariff code 8518.90.000).
 Customs calculated the CIF to RM 676.06. Additional RM5 was for FEDEX FCZ fee (Total = RM 81.39).
  
 Please note that you will get slammed with a hefty 30% import duty if declared under tariff 8544 for cables.


----------



## Jazic

tomscy2000 said:


> Looks like Westone is officially adopting the Linum cable (with some changes) as an alternative cable to the EPIC?


 
  
 What's the difference between these and the stock Linum cables? A few reviews say they are easily tangled up whereas the stock Linum cables are the definition of anti-tangle from what I've seen/heard.


----------



## twister6

jazic said:


> tomscy2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Westone is officially adopting the Linum cable (with some changes) as an alternative cable to the EPIC?
> ...


 
  
@tomscy2000 : are you sure this is Linum cable?  I was aware that Westone is planning to introduce (VERY SOON) their own balanced wired 2.5mm cable, but I thought it was their own design.  Didn't know they are licensing it from Linum?


----------



## Whaleshark12

What occasion do you guys use this cable? I'm using it mainly for commuting as it was light. But I was under the impression of having the jack connector broke on me since it is a straight
  
 connector instead of a L jack. As I have my device in pocket. Should I be worry about it?


----------



## Gu1b0

Bought Bax for my W40
Quality, very light, impressive.


----------



## Jazic

I just got a pair of cables yesterday and spent the day with them. I put the BaX's on my SE846's and noticed they are cleaner and less congested than my other cables. The only other cable I've tried that is as clean sounding (but more sparkly) is the FiiO cable but I hate the microphonics, comfort and lack of making a quality connection.
  
 They are a bit more balanced sounding than the Westone Epic cable which tends to be more V shaped. It could just be in my head but these cables definitely don't sound so bloated when listening at louder volumes. The Shure stock cables tend to be mid centric and the Westone more V shaped with better extension. The BaX appears to have the same extension but better balanced and better detail/resolution.
  
 I bought the BaX and Music cables to compare and preferred the BaX. I figured I'd keep it was a backup or give it to my wife with her W30's. She uses the Westone iphone cable but instantly said the Music cables sound much better and were more comfortable. I doubt she goes back to the iPhone cable.
  
 I'm going to order a spare/backup cable and a 2 pin for my UM Mages I have coming in. Yeah.. I like these cables!
  
 EDIT: Forgot to add, if you're having a problem with the BaX cable tangling. In my first day of using I found out that when it gets tangled, it gets ******** tangled bad. Needless to say, the best, quickest and easiest way to guaranty no tangles is to pull the choke up to the end and then wrap the cable. That way it's just a single cord instead of 3 cords going different directions.


----------



## twister6

^ and another advantage of pulling the choke up, you can quickly id L/R sides since the choke has red/blue dots


----------



## rawrster

Does the mmcx fit the shure se846? I read in the past that these cut in and out with the shure mmcx but haven't heard much about it lately in case it was changed since.


----------



## moedawg140

rawrster said:


> Does the mmcx fit the shure se846? I read in the past that these cut in and out with the shure mmcx but haven't heard much about it lately in case it was changed since.


 
  
 The MMCX connection fits, but I found the MMCX BaX Linum to be not the best pairing sonic-wise with the SE846.


----------



## Jazic

rawrster said:


> Does the mmcx fit the shure se846? I read in the past that these cut in and out with the shure mmcx but haven't heard much about it lately in case it was changed since.


 
  
 I forget the exact date on my pair but they were made last year (2014) and they fit the SE846 very well. Obviously the tightest and snuggest fit is with the Shure stock cable but these have a strong connection that still takes a bit of force to pry off and I haven't noticed a single time when sound cut out.
  


moedawg140 said:


> The MMCX connection fits, but I found the MMCX BaX Linum to be not the best pairing sonic-wise with the SE846.


 
  
 I actually prefer the sound of the BaX cable to the SE846 to the Shure stock cable quite a bit. It's a pretty balanced sound. I did find the Shure stock cables to be too mid centric to the point of making it feel like the bass and treble was cut out a bit. The BaX cable sounds more even throughout the range. If anything it could use a tad more sparkle but I have no problems with the sound at all.
  
 I'm using Tidal HIFI on my Samsung S4 with Viper4Android installed but not running anything besides a dB cut to give me more volume range. No EQ or boosts or anything.
  
 I'm also using modded triple flange tips. They are wide mouthed tips with an adapter to fit. These sound literally 10x better than anything else I've tried. The stock triple flange tips sound too much like a tube (as in a hallway not the good kind of tube). I've tried Westone silicone and foam and have great comfortable fits but the silicone sounds too harsh and the foam sounds too laid back. I prefer the wide mouthed triple flanges because isolation is best and sound is unhindered by the material. 
  
 That said it could just be me but I can tell a difference in cables and I find the comfort and sound of the BaX to be better than the Shure or Westone offerings.. at the very least the comfort is much better if the sound argument goes out the window. 
  
 I also noticed that between the three cables (BaX, Westone, Shure) the BaX sounded less congested at louder volume levels. Details felt lost in the mix and muddy on everything but the BaX. 
  
 It could all just be in my head but like I say comfort is definitely better on the Linum BaX cables and that's enough to make me prefer them even if the sound is similar which is. The differences are minor at the end of the day and your ears will adjust to any sound changes. If you like the 846 you'll still enjoy them if you give the BaX's a month.


----------



## moedawg140

jazic said:


> ...I actually prefer the sound of the BaX cable to the SE846 to the Shure stock cable quite a bit. It's a pretty balanced sound. I did find the Shure stock cables to be too mid centric to the point of making it feel like the bass and treble was cut out a bit. The BaX cable sounds more even throughout the range. If anything it could use a tad more sparkle but I have no problems with the sound at all.
> 
> I'm using Tidal HIFI on my Samsung S4 with Viper4Android installed but not running anything besides a dB cut to give me more volume range. No EQ or boosts or anything.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I could see how someone could like the BaX, given the sources, tips that are used, as your tips, sources (and application) used in conjunction with the BaX are different from mine.  That alone spells differences that may cater to your setup and preferences "better" than mine.  Who knows, I may like your setup with the BaX more than I did with my BaX setup.  With the SE846 + SCS, iPhone 5, Neutron and Spotify apps, the BaX simply _choked _the midrange and treble compared to the stock cable.  I prefer my Silver Litz cable from Ted Allen (which has a tighter/more secure connection than BaX and stock cables) with the SE846, as well as using the 2-pin version with most of my other C/IEMs.  
  
 I do prefer the BaX with the EarWerkz Supra, as I feel it synergizes well - I do not need the most detail because the Supra already embodies neutral and detailed traits, and using the BaX with the Supra sounds slightly smoother and warmer compared to EarWerkz's stock cable.
  
 What's great is that a potential BaX customer should be able to purchase the cable and receive a refund by sending it back if the cable doesn't meet their wants and/or needs.


----------



## mrbranch

Using 1964 Ears V8's with recessed sockets, will this cable fit with no issues? Planning to buy it online.


----------



## moedawg140

mrbranch said:


> Using 1964 Ears V8's with recessed sockets, will this cable fit with no issues? Planning to buy it online.




It may be a tight fit. I would suggest purchasing from a distributor where you can return it for a full refund if the fit or sound of the Linum does not elevate your fit/auditory satisfaction in most and/or every way possible.


----------



## jjacq

How do you guys store this cable? Mine kinda keeps coiling that it bothers me.


----------



## noobandroid

jjacq said:


> How do you guys store this cable? Mine kinda keeps coiling that it bothers me.


 
 it's a cable with memory effect, so it does coil if often done that way


----------



## jjacq

noobandroid said:


> it's a cable with memory effect, so it does coil if often done that way


 
 I mean I kinda wish it'll stay in one form or another when stored. Any idea of how to do that?


----------



## Jazic

jjacq said:


> How do you guys store this cable? Mine kinda keeps coiling that it bothers me.


 
  
 I generally wrap it around 4 fingers and store it in my Altoids tin. I've found that if (much like water hose) if you don't let it spin while you're wrapping it it'll coil in on itself and get tangled easier. 
  

  
 Coiling vs letting it spin freely when wrapping it up:
  

  
  
 Another option if you're having issues with it getting tangled is to cinch up the neck piece close to the IEM's. For the first week I'd suggest doing that until you get a better hang of wrapping them to prevent tangling.


----------



## jjacq

jazic said:


>


 
  
 Thank you so much I appreciate it!


----------



## shotgunshane

I thought I'd share a link to my thoughts on the SUPER BaX prototype cable from Linum:
http://cymbacavum.com/2015/06/21/estron-linum-super-bax-super-thin-redefined/
  
 Quote from CYMBACAVUM: 





> The SUPER BaX is currently in the prototype stage and *Estron* hasn’t yet set a production date for official release but did provide us a sample for feedback purposes before full production commences. Let me start by stating: the SUPER BaX is everything I wished the current BaX could have been and more. It is far superior to the original in every aspect and is a complete joy to use. I eagerly await for the SUPER BaX to begin production, as I will look to replace _all_ my two-pin removable cables with it, once it becomes available.


----------



## solopedro

Hi i am about to receive custom art pro 330v2. I asked piotr if any significant changes in sound and he replied no significant changes. Anyone has it with the ca pro and is worth it? As i see the cable provided by ca is not thick either


----------



## Cagin

shotgunshane said:


> I thought I'd share a link to my thoughts on the SUPER BaX prototype cable from Linum:
> http://cymbacavum.com/2015/06/21/estron-linum-super-bax-super-thin-redefined/



SGS, I had read  that Cymbacavum review before, but when I tried to leave a reply it prevented me, saying duplicate (interface issue with WordPress I think). Anyhow here's a copy/paste:
-------
The Super Bax is what I want with my EarWerkz Legend Omega. I can't order the Super Balanced due to my current Sony ZX2 DAP, would be too expensive/stupid for only that unique utility. It wouldn't work with the upcoming Cavalli Liquid Carbon I ordered. Now the Fiio X7 and Cavalli Liquid Carbon would share the ALO/RSA Kobiconn, so getting the Super Balanced Bax would be efficient... provided of course Linum accepts that connector.
-------
 
The lack of availability of the Super Bax/Bal is what's making me ponder about adding the BTG cable to my Omega shipment (which should be built by the end of this week or mid next week).


----------



## moedawg140

cagin said:


> SHS, I had read  that Cymbacavum review before, but when I tried to leave a reply it prevented me, saying duplicate (interface issue with WordPress I think). Anyhow here's a copy/paste:
> -------
> The Super Bax is what I want with my EarWerkz Legend Omega. I can't order the Super Balanced due to my current Sony ZX2 DAP, would be too expensive/stupid for only that unique utility. It wouldn't work with the upcoming Cavalli Liquid Carbon I ordered. Now the Fiio X7 and Cavalli Liquid Carbon would share the ALO/RSA Kobiconn, so getting the Super Balanced Bax would be efficient... provided of course Linum accepts that connector.
> -------
> ...


 
  
 The BTG cable has good synergy with the Legend Omega.  And, at $115 (from earwerkz.com), it's one of the lesser expensive options as well, compared to most every third-party cable brand's asking cable prices.
  
 Also, you can try out my silver/silver litz cables and BTG and test them out with your Legend Omega when I see you soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## shotgunshane

@Cagin
As far as I know, the Linum balanced will only offer AK compatible 2.5mm balanced termination. But it might be worth contacting them to express interest in another connector. The nice thing about the 2.5mm connector is that you could easily at a short tail extension worth your connector of choice and not add much bulk. I believe Estron is targeting end of year for SUPER BaX production after all the positive feedback. 

Sounds like you have a good opportunity to try Moedawgs cables. Those two cables he has are definitely of great value and craftsmanship too, so definitley worth checking out.


----------



## Xacxac

Hey folks, Linum BaX cable looks so gorgeous & since they offer free worldwide shipping, I'm ready to jump in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 However, does anyone know how high import tax for IEM cable in USA is? Thanks!


----------



## twister6

xacxac said:


> Hey folks, Linum BaX cable looks so gorgeous & since they offer free worldwide shipping, I'm ready to jump in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Import tax in US?  Uh?!?  Maybe an extra shipping cost, but import tax? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.earwerkz.com/accessories/ - these guys are one of their US resellers.


----------



## Xacxac

twister6 said:


> Import tax in US?  Uh?!?  Maybe an extra shipping cost, but import tax?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Google search result says 0% import tax + state tax, but I wasn't sure.
 Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Linum

Just to let you all know, we are now sponsoring this site. Thus, we can hopefully help you guys out here should you have specific questions. Just ask, we will be around.


----------



## moedawg140

linum said:


> Just to let you all know, we are now sponsoring this site. Thus, we can hopefully help you guys out here should you have specific questions. Just ask, we will be around.


 
  
 Awesome, and welcome!  
  
What is currently (and in the future, possibly) the best way for those in the U.S. (and the world) to purchase from you?  When I purchased the Linum BaX MMCX SE cable last year, I was referred to the distributor/dealer Warner Tech-care Products Inc. Edit: Linum's next post purchase link answers this question.
  
 Also, will there be a 3.5 mm Super Linum BaX SE (non-Balanced) cable that will be made for customers?  If so, what will the approximate timetable be to create it, and what would the price be for the cable?
  
 Thank you in advance, welcome again, and take care!


----------



## Linum

And a bit of service info for you guys...
  
 We've developed a Linum matrix as a small guide to help you choose the right cable. You can check it here.
  
 Also, we've designed a new Linum organizer - to help organize your Linum cables, and hopefully avoid too much tangling! The dimensions of our cables kept in mind it is hard to avoid some tangling, yet with a bit of effort and discipline you can almost avoid it. Check out the organizer here.
  
 LAST DAY! Free freight worldwide on all orders placed in our online shop. 
  
 If you want to know about new releases, occasional offers, competitions and the like, join our Linum Exclusive. We will only rarely mention offers/competitions in this forum as we want to support this forum for tech discussions and product related news. Here's a copy of our latest newsletter, where you can also sign up if you want to know what we are up to: http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=e565ea40b53350d10ed9e55a6&id=ce9f76cfb4&e=691ab755e0
  
 By the way, our office is closed from July 11 - July 26 both days included. Thus we will only have limited possibility of getting back to you in this period. Please be patient. We're back with full strength from August 4th.


----------



## Linum

moedawg140 said:


> Awesome, and welcome!
> 
> What is currently (and in the future, possibly) the best way for those in the U.S. (and the world) to purchase from you?  When I purchased the Linum BaX MMCX SE cable last year, I was referred to the distributor/dealer Warner Tech-care Products Inc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks very much 
  
 Warner is a good bet. Warner Tech-care Product is our official distributor for the U.S and other American countries. In addition to this, we are continuously working on more resellers to get Linum cables closer to our customers - for you to get a chance to try, feel and hear it before purchase. We've just started, yet are continuosly up-dating the resellers list on our website - where to buy. Last, we do ship many cables to the US from our online shop as well. So, it's up to you what you prefer.
  
 The Linum Super BaX will be available with a 3.5 TRS (non-balanced). ETA for customers end 2015 and estimated price EUR 250 ~ US$ 280. All info also available here.


----------



## moedawg140

linum said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> Warner is a good bet. Warner Tech-care Product is our official distributor for the U.S and other American countries. In addition to this, we are continuously working on more resellers to get Linum cables closer to our customers - for you to get a chance to try, feel and hear it before purchase. We've just started, yet are continuosly up-dating the resellers list on our website - where to buy. Last, we do ship many cables to the US from our online shop as well. So, it's up to you what you prefer.
> 
> The Linum Super BaX will be available with a 3.5 TRS (non-balanced). ETA for customers end 2015 and estimated price EUR 250 ~ US$ 280. All info also available here.


 
  
 Thank you for the expeditious response, I appreciate it.
  
 Underneath 'Specifications' in your linked "Linum Cable Guide", I see EUR 250, but that is for the Balanced 2.5 TRRS, ETA end 2015, not the 3.5 TRS (non-balanced).  Is Linum going to offer 2.5 TRRS, 3.5 TRS, or both plugs?
  
 Thank you in advance.


----------



## Linum

moedawg140 said:


> Thank you for the expeditious response, I appreciate it.
> 
> Underneath 'Specifications' in your linked "Linum Cable Guide", I see EUR 250, but that is for the Balanced 2.5 TRRS, ETA end 2015, not the 3.5 TRS (non-balanced).  Is Linum going to offer 2.5 TRRS, 3.5 TRS, or both plugs?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 
  
 3.5 TRS is our standard for all models - the 2.5 TRRS is an option. Price will be the same for both, estimated EUR 250.


----------



## moedawg140

linum said:


> 3.5 TRS is our standard for all models - the 2.5 TRRS is an option. Price will be the same for both, estimated EUR 250.


 
  
 Okay, great, thank you for the clarification.
  
 Will Linum exhibit at CanJam, London (August 29-30th, 2015), and if so, will Linum have a Super BaX 3.5mm TRS cable for attendees to listen to?


----------



## Linum

moedawg140 said:


> Okay, great, thank you for the clarification.
> 
> Will Linum exhibit at CanJam, London (August 29-30th, 2015), and if so, will Linum have a Super BaX 3.5mm TRS cable for attendees to listen to?


 
  
 We will probably be at CanJam in one way or another - still considering if we will exhibit. If we exhibit - it will be possible to test the Super BaX 3.5 TRS and 2.5 TRRS. If we do not exhibit, we probably will be able to set up a meet for you to get a chance to listen to it. We will keep you updated.


----------



## Cagin

linum said:


> We will probably be at CanJam in one way or another - still considering if we will exhibit. If we exhibit - it will be possible to test the Super BaX 3.5 TRS and 2.5 TRRS. If we do not exhibit, we probably will be able to set up a meet for you to get a chance to listen to it. We will keep you updated.


 
 I got the cash ready for a 3.5mm TRS  to 2pin Super Bax, I just want the green lights!


----------



## moedawg140

linum said:


> We will probably be at CanJam in one way or another - still considering if we will exhibit. If we exhibit - it will be possible to test the Super BaX 3.5 TRS and 2.5 TRRS. If we do not exhibit, we probably will be able to set up a meet for you to get a chance to listen to it. We will keep you updated.




Splendid on all accounts. I appreciate the response.


----------



## shotgunshane

Great updates, thanks for the info!


----------



## fnkcow

linum said:


> 3.5 TRS is our standard for all models - the 2.5 TRRS is an option. Price will be the same for both, estimated EUR 250.


 
 Nice! 
 Would like to request a 64" version instead of 50" of the 3.5mm TRS to 2pin Super Bax. 50" just aint long enough for me


----------



## moedawg140

fnkcow said:


> Nice!
> Would like to request a 64" version instead of 50" of the 3.5mm TRS to 2pin Super Bax. 50" just aint long enough for me




I second the request.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nothing spectacularly new, but a nice read on Linum from Nathan
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-linum-cables/


----------



## Cagin

ultrainferno said:


> Nothing spectacularly new, but a nice read on Linum from Nathan
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-linum-cables/


anything to attract more attention to the Linum is good  gotta get to the 100 signee list asap
I liked that review, it's a more day to day usage experience type of review haha
That is why I'm so eager to get the Super Bax. Thicker, twice the braid, less chance for me to ruin them.
I'll still definitely use the stock ciem cable for mawing the lawn.


----------



## Ultrainferno

cagin said:


> I'll still definitely use the stock ciem cable for mawing the lawn.


 
  
 Not in this weather  (If you're in Brussels now that is)


----------



## Cagin

ultrainferno said:


> Not in this weather  (If you're in Brussels now that is)


:devil_face: I was forced to on Tuesday (bbq with guests that evenin haha) but I was very lucky it was windy so I could cope with this nasty heatwave!
What is Magritte level absurd is me having runny nose, sneezing 20 times with sinusitis and severe tinnitus during this heat. Damn my allergies to grass. I just got my hands on the zx2 for the past 2 weeks now and I only could listen to it for 2h. Using its browser instead...
I just hope I'll be healthy by the time the Omegas arrive


----------



## jjacq

Really loving my BaX cable!


----------



## dbdynsty25

Looking to get the Linum BaX for my Fidue A83s...and it appears to be a nice comfort upgrade since I hate memory wire w/ glasses.  Not so interested in sound changes as I love the way the A83s sound already which is the only reason I'm thinking about spending ANOTHER 100 bucks on a new cable to alleviate my only complaint.
  
 I know Earphonesolutions.com is a vendor in the US, so I'd like to buy from them if possible.  No where on their site does it say what version of the Linum cable it is...
  
 http://www.earphonesolutions.com/ultra-thin-cable.html
  
 I presume it's the BaX but I just want to be sure before ordering.  I'd get the MMXC Dual Twist version because I like the look a bit better than the single wire from the Y split.
  
 Has anyone else ordered it from them yet?


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

Read quite a few pages, nice thread! Ok, proof even us lowly reviewers ask 'stupid' questions:
  
 Shhhh, don't tell anyone this yet have a set of Estron Linum Balanced 2.5 TRRS for the AK. Er, um, seems to me colored dots towards the rear (yes or no) yet want to be sure? Thanks as all help is always appreciated.
  
 Using them with JH 13, UE 18 Pro and Noble K10 CIEMs....


----------



## Cagin

steven r. rochli said:


> Read quite a few pages, nice thread! Ok, proof even us lowly reviewers ask 'stupid' questions:
> 
> Shhhh, don't tell anyone this yet have a set of Estron Linum Balanced 2.5 TRRS for the AK. Er, um, seem to me colored dots towards the rear (yes or no) yet want to be sure? Thanks as all help is always appreciated.
> 
> Using them with JH 13, UE 18 Pro and Noble K10 CIEMs....


 
@FullCircle can correct me, but I remember him saying the left blue and right red dot are facing up when connected to the ciems.
 On my Omegas, the stock cable connectors came that way as well. I hope I understood your post correctly.


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

Yes, sorry, UP makes sense.


----------



## davidcotton

Any uk stockist's of the 2 pin cable?  I could order direct from Denmark but was wondering if there was anything closer?  CE do the t2 connection as does acs so that wouldn't work for me sadly.


----------



## Cagin

davidcotton said:


> Any uk stockist's of the 2 pin cable?  I could order direct from Denmark but was wondering if there was anything closer?  CE do the t2 connection as does acs so that wouldn't work for me sadly.


 
 I'd contact Heidi Vesth, Lisbeth Nørbæk, or Annette Dodt at sales@estron.dk   or info@estron.dk and ask them if there's any dealer in UK.
 Or PM @Linum (Heidi Vesth iirc)
  
 How come you didn't get em from EarWerkz with your Supras if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## davidcotton

Basically I've used Linum before with CE.  As much as I like the thinness of the cable, it's tendency to tangle drove me nuts.  As I'm at work when I use these things I can't really spend 5-10 minutes untangling them everytime I want to use them!   Thought I'd give the 'old' cable a try again and now realise how much I hate memory wire!


----------



## BRCMRGN

steven r. rochli said:


> Yes, sorry, UP makes sense.


 
 Except for Earsonics. They are wired with inverse polarity - need dots down.


----------



## Eide

I´v had my Linum BaX for a few weeks now. And I must say I´m VERY happy with them.  Moedawg140 didn´t like them with the Shure SE846. I LOVE them with the 846s. The reason I love this combination is Chord Hugo. The Hugo has a low, but for me very annoying hissing sound with the 846s. With the Linum BaX there´s almost a perfect black background. It might be a perfect black background and what I hear is the blood rushing in my ears. Nothing is pure silence. And since Hugo has 0,075 output resistance, I don´t hear any degrade in SQ as moedawg140 wrote. Actually I think the sound is more open and maybe a tad warmer. 
  
 The black background and the FANTASTIC ergonomics makes this the BEST cable I´v ever tried. Big smile from me!


----------



## rawrster

A quick question about these cables. I had the 2 pin a while ago and looking for a mmcx cable. Does the dual twist version of the cable tangle really easily as well? That's the only complaint I had about them was every time I wanted to use my iem's I would have to spend a minute untangling them first.


----------



## moedawg140

eide said:


> I´v had my Linum BaX for a few weeks now. And I must say I´m VERY happy with them.  Moedawg140 didn´t like them with the Shure SE846. I LOVE them with the 846s. The reason I love this combination is Chord Hugo. The Hugo has a low, but for me very annoying hissing sound with the 846s. With the Linum BaX there´s almost a perfect black background. It might be a perfect black background and what I hear is the blood rushing in my ears. Nothing is pure silence. And since Hugo has 0,075 output resistance, I don´t hear any degrade in SQ as moedawg140 wrote. Actually I think the sound is more open and maybe a tad warmer.
> 
> The black background and the FANTASTIC ergonomics makes this the BEST cable I´v ever tried. Big smile from me!


 
  
 Using the iPhone 5 and 6 as sources, the Linum BaX MMCX cable was the worst cable with regards to SQ and connector fit out of every cable that I have tried with my SE846.  It is awesome that you love the Linum BaX with your Hugo.  I really like the Hugo and experienced zero hiss with the Hugo, SE846, Ted's Silver Litz cable and at the time my iPhone 5.  I bet that the Hugo could make Apple EarPods sound amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I actually prefer the Linum BaX 2-pin cable with my EarWerkz Supra, as it makes the whole presentation a tad warmer, and I'm not trying to get the most smoothness or detail with the stock cable since I have my Legend Omega for the detail monster, super coherent duty - as a result I prefer my 2-pin Silver Litz or BTG Starlight cable.
  
 Glad you enjoy your cable!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Honest Tea in my glass)


----------



## Eide

It might also be that I prefer a warmer sound. I'm very sensitive to piercing highs. I'v got the Pure Solid Silver cable (from the Latvian guy) and that is a bit to hot in the treble for my taste. And I can't belive the ergonomics. Linum BaX practically makes my iem wireless.


----------



## moedawg140

It may be.  I prefer the warmer sound of the Linum BaX with the Supra, yet I love the smoothness and sense of openness when using silver with C/IEMs such as the SE846 and Legend Omega.
  
 Hopefully the Super BaX SE cable (when it is available) will sound at least as coherent as the BTG cable.  We will see!


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

I'm finding that with the UE 18 Pro and JH Audio 13 CIEMs the Estron Linum Balanced 2.5 TRRS sounds very impressive, far better than stock cable and also takes the nod over the Double Helix in some respects. But (enter CrAzY mode here) with the Noble K10 the Linum is not a good match and prefer the top line sliver Double Helix balanced. Hope to get the review written and published for the August issue of the Review Magazine (crossing fingers).


----------



## twister6

There has been a lot of talk about Linum BaX cable.  Without a doubt it's quite popular and takes all the spotlight, but Linum also makes Music and Vocal cables and those get very little attention.  After testing and reviewing BaX, BaX balanced, and Super BaX balanced, I just had an opportunity to test their Music version (Thank You Heidi!!! @Linum) as well as their new storage case.  Here is a little mini-review of Music cable version, comparison to BaX, and also a few eye-candy shots of their case!
  
 I was a little worried that Music and BaX cables will look identical to the point where I won't be able to tell them apart, aside from sound sig difference.  Turned out, there is a significant difference.  Overall, you still get a super slim short 3.5mm connector with a strain relief and a rubbery coating for easy grip.  Also, slim rubbery mmcx connectors with a decent strain relief as well.  And of course, a chin slider (cinch) with a color-coded dot to indicate Left (blue) and Right (red) sides of the cable.  That's where similarities end.  Music cable has y-splitter with a single cable going to 3.5mm connector, while BaX y-splitter is really pass-though where the cable going to 3.5mm connector is twisted.  There is definitely no way you can mistake these.
  
_Design details of Music cable:_
  

  

  

  

  
_Music cable next to BaX (on the right)_
  

  

  

  

  
  
 The difference in sound signature is quite noticeable as well.  While testing with Fidue A83 3-way hybrid, here is what I found:
  
 - Music cable is a little lower in volume, while BaX makes sound a little louder
 - Mid-bass is very close, though a little faster in BaX, while Music has a bit more sub-bass
 - Mids are warmer in Music, while in BaX they are brighter and a bit more upfront
 - Treble is a touch crispier in BaX, otherwise very similar between BaX and Music
  
 Based on this observation, I think Music is great for use with hybrid or bright IEMs where you want to tone done brightness of upper mids/treble.  For example in my test with A83, BaX performed on par with Silver cables, making sound brighter and a bit harsher.  In a contrast, Music version smoothed it out.  I do have to admit that sound was no longer as analytical, but was more pleasant for extended non-fatigue listening.
  
_With Fidue A83:_
  

  
 As a lot of you aware, Linum is one of the thinnest cables you can find anywhere.  It literally looks invisible in over-ear fitment.
  
_Next to Whiplash Pure Copper:_
  

  
  
 Also, Linum just introduced a cool new zippered case for cable/iem storage which I was curious about as well.  This is the largest case I have seen so far, but at the same time - it's just perfect to carry multiple cables, a few pairs of IEMs, and even a smaller size DAP.  I managed to fit FiiO X3ii without a problem, had 3 cables and a pair of IEMs all comfortably fitted inside.  Absolutely love the ergonomics of this case!


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

Nice write-up, thanks! Love the case too and am always on the lookout for great storage.


----------



## KieranEves

Hey,
  
 Is the only place at the moment to get T2 Connector cables direct from Estron's store or from Cosmic Ears?
  
 I have a set of Cosmic Ears but the jack snapped off my T2 cable because I regularly have it in my pocket. Need to get a replacement but they're out of stock at CE and a bit expensive direct from Estron!


----------



## LFC_SL

http://acscustom.com/uk/product/acs-linum-cable/


----------



## KieranEves

lfc_sl said:


> http://acscustom.com/uk/product/acs-linum-cable/


 
  
 That is an MMCX connector isn't it on their customs? Not T2?


----------



## USHI

Could anyone please tell me where can i get the T2 female connector?


----------



## LFC_SL

kieraneves said:


> That is an MMCX connector isn't it on their customs? Not T2?



actually i don't know about their prev models but with the latest encore it is T2. i know as i enquired for my se846 and they directed me to estron


----------



## HungryPanda

My Linum bax cable has a split just above the t-piece, below the slider. I received mine at the end of March so has not lasted long at all. I will have to get another as it is great as I wear glasses


----------



## divineness

I know this is not the right place to ask this, but since it is Linux cable that we are talking. I got the music variant of Linux cable since 3mos ago. Enjoying the immense comfort with my FX850 and A83 (with intermittent sound cutting issue on stock cable. As i went home yesterday, with the cables tucked under my shirt, I noticed that the chin slider was missing from the cable. I was surprised because i thought the chin slider was as durable as the cable. With the chin slider gone, i cannot sport the cables over-the-ear as they fall off easily from my small ears. As such, i cannot use the A83 for its over-the-ear listening. My question now is there anything i can use to makeshift a chin slider for the cables? I know that they are thin as guitar strings, so that makes them difficult to handle with the conventional assemblies. Hope you can help me with my small problem. Thanks!


----------



## moedawg140

divineness said:


> I know this is not the right place to ask this, but since it is Linux cable that we are talking. I got the music variant of Linux cable since 3mos ago. Enjoying the immense comfort with my FX850 and A83 (with intermittent sound cutting issue on stock cable. As i went home yesterday, with the cables tucked under my shirt, I noticed that the chin slider was missing from the cable. I was surprised because i thought the chin slider was as durable as the cable. With the chin slider gone, i cannot sport the cables over-the-ear as they fall off easily from my small ears. As such, i cannot use the A83 for its over-the-ear listening. My question now is there anything i can use to makeshift a chin slider for the cables? I know that they are thin as guitar strings, so that makes them difficult to handle with the conventional assemblies. Hope you can help me with my small problem. Thanks!


 
  
 The easiest thing to do in my opinion would be to contact Head-Fi sponsor @Linum, and see what they can do for you.  Good luck and please let us know what happens!


----------



## divineness

moedawg140 said:


> divineness said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is not the right place to ask this, but since it is Linux cable that we are talking. I got the music variant of Linux cable since 3mos ago. Enjoying the immense comfort with my FX850 and A83 (with intermittent sound cutting issue on stock cable. As i went home yesterday, with the cables tucked under my shirt, I noticed that the chin slider was missing from the cable. I was surprised because i thought the chin slider was as durable as the cable. With the chin slider gone, i cannot sport the cables over-the-ear as they fall off easily from my small ears. As such, i cannot use the A83 for its over-the-ear listening. My question now is there anything i can use to makeshift a chin slider for the cables? I know that they are thin as guitar strings, so that makes them difficult to handle with the conventional assemblies. Hope you can help me with my small problem. Thanks!
> ...


 

Just shot an email to their support staff. But they are on holidays until 27th, so I won't expect a fast response. For the meantime, I'm using the FX850 with the cables until response arrives. Though this is not an ideal setup because the chin slider helps stop the cable in the y-split section to expand when the drivers are dangling in my shoulders. Without the splitter, the drivers and cable droop below far as they can. Not comfortable.


----------



## moedawg140

divineness said:


> Just shot an email to their support staff. But they are on holidays until 27th, so I won't expect a fast response. For the meantime, I'm using the FX850 with the cables until response arrives. Though this is not an ideal setup because the chin slider helps stop the cable in the y-split section to expand when the drivers are dangling in my shoulders. Without the splitter, the drivers and cable droop below far as they can. Not comfortable.


 
  
 Thanks for the update.  Just a few days wait until you should be able to get in contact with them, no worries at all then!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Tape would always work as a makeshift splitter or arts and craft a thin noodle-like piece onto the cable.  So many possibilities.  I would just take it to a place like Michael's (arts and crafts store), and have an associate think of what doodad they have that would work well with your cable.  Maybe the associate can give you tips on how to get the doodad to fit as well!  Just talking off the top of my head...haven't slept yet, working on a school assignment.  Good luck, divineness!


----------



## Cagin

divineness said:


> I know this is not the right place to ask this, but since it is Linux cable that we are talking. I got the music variant of Linux cable since 3mos ago. Enjoying the immense comfort with my FX850 and A83 (with intermittent sound cutting issue on stock cable. As i went home yesterday, with the cables tucked under my shirt, I noticed that the chin slider was missing from the cable. I was surprised because i thought the chin slider was as durable as the cable. With the chin slider gone, i cannot sport the cables over-the-ear as they fall off easily from my small ears. As such, i cannot use the A83 for its over-the-ear listening. My question now is there anything i can use to makeshift a chin slider for the cables? I know that they are thin as guitar strings, so that makes them difficult to handle with the conventional assemblies. Hope you can help me with my small problem. Thanks!


 
 Use something like this:
    or a zipper's slider body  and then tape around the sides.
  
  
 edit:

  
 Easier yet
 1 - grab a straw
 2 - cut it in two, one for each cable (L & R)
 3 - cut again to reduce the size to what you want for the cinch height
 4 - then use an scalpel to cut its 'belly'
 5 - slide each cable through the cut
 6 - tape around the straw to prevent the cable from evading through the slit
 7 - tape both straws together


----------



## dbdynsty25

Back when I had to add a chin slider to a headphone that didn't have one, I just used electrical tape, inside out.  If you do it tight enough (which may be hard w the extremely thin cables of the BaX) it is tacky enough to hold in place when you're wearing them.


----------



## twister6

divineness said:


> I know this is not the right place to ask this, but since it is Linux cable that we are talking. I got the music variant of Linux cable since 3mos ago. Enjoying the immense comfort with my FX850 and A83 (with intermittent sound cutting issue on stock cable. As i went home yesterday, with the cables tucked under my shirt, I noticed that the chin slider was missing from the cable. I was surprised because i thought the chin slider was as durable as the cable. With the chin slider gone, i cannot sport the cables over-the-ear as they fall off easily from my small ears. As such, i cannot use the A83 for its over-the-ear listening. My question now is there anything i can use to makeshift a chin slider for the cables? I know that they are thin as guitar strings, so that makes them difficult to handle with the conventional assemblies. Hope you can help me with my small problem. Thanks!


 
  
 As it was mentioned in other replies, contact them and ask for a replacement.  Music cable should look just like I showed it in pictures above: http://www.head-fi.org/t/719062/review-estron-linum-bax-new-iem-cable-for-a-new-age/495#post_11771944 and chin slider is not only convenient to keep cables tucked in behind your ears, it has a blue/red mark to id Left/Right sides.  I mean, you can always figure out L/R side by playing with a balance control of your source, and A83 is already color-coded, but still if you are planning to use it with another pair of mmcx IEMs - that id dots comes very handy!


----------



## davidcotton

Managed to get a linum bax cable for my supra's from Cosmic Ears in the end.  They do a 2 pin but you have to email and ask them.  Makes all the difference in comfort.  I was able to wear the supra's at work today along with my glasses and made all the difference in terms of comfort!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Howdy ho guys, just thought I'd pop in and post an annoying question
 Considering i have a Noble 4C and post 2010 UERM does anyone know if the Linum® 2Pin Balanced 2.5 mm TRRS cable works for the 4C and the UERM
 I'm really digging these sexy cables
  
 Bless


----------



## BRCMRGN

digitalfreak said:


> Howdy ho guys, just thought I'd pop in and post an annoying question
> Considering i have a Noble 4C and post 2010 UERM does anyone know if the Linum® 2Pin Balanced 2.5 mm TRRS cable works for the 4C and the UERM
> I'm really digging these sexy cables
> 
> Bless


 
 Balanced Linum 2-pin works fine on Noble universal IEMs. I have that cable on a 5 and a 6.


----------



## DigitalFreak

brcmrgn said:


> Balanced Linum 2-pin works fine on Noble universal IEMs. I have that cable on a 5 and a 6.




And the customs?


----------



## BRCMRGN

digitalfreak said:


> And the customs?


 
 I'm pretty sure that the customs use the same cable as the universals, so the pins would be the same.  Unfortunately, all of my Nobles are universals.


----------



## twister6

brcmrgn said:


> digitalfreak said:
> 
> 
> > And the customs?
> ...


 
  
 That is correct, should be a universal 2-pin connector.
  
 I have with me 2pin BaX, but need to wait 4-5 weeks for review samples of a few CIEMs for confirmation and impressions


----------



## Q Mass

There's a 2 part epoxy putty called Milliput which is useful for all sorts of things.

You can mix up a tiny blob of two equal parts, and mould it round the cable to replace the slider.

To prevent your new slider sticking to the cables, use water to moisten the area around the inch or so of cable where you're going to apply the putty.
Once the putty is mixed, split your blob into rwo equally sized blobs, and mould them round the cables by applying then on either side and pressing them together.
Once the putty has started to set, but before it fully sets (10-15 mins, test by pressing with fingernail, you should still be able to mark purry without having to press really hard) slide the blob along the cable a little to ensure it wont just stick where it is.
Depending on how easily the slider moves you may need to slide it back and forth along the cable to loosen the fit a little (wetting area again with water helps here).
Milliput goes rock hard after about an hour, but sets slowly enough to work with easily without having to rush.

It could also be moulded around a cable where the outer has split (it won't fix a cable which is cutting out though!)

Milliput can be sanded/carved/machined after it has set, but in this application I would avoid all those by moulding/smoothing it to the desired shape before it sets (moisten fingers with water to achieve a smooth surface).

tl:dr, use epoxy putty


----------



## toears

any test with k10 and linum cables? erm I could do a search myself....


----------



## Gagarin

I'd really like to buy the cables, but it seems like it won't work for my IEMs 
  
 I have Unique Melody Maverick universals, and the recessed connector is extremely deep and narrow. Even my standard IEM cables needed a bit of sanding to get it to fit.. Any chance Estron will be making recessed 2-pin versions of their cable?
  
 Even if I'm able to squeeze the cable into the recessed slot, I would never be able to get it out.


----------



## productred

toears said:


> any test with k10 and linum cables? erm I could do a search myself....


 
  
 Actually I have been pairing my K10U with linum music cable (not BaX, as somehow I think the Music suits the K10 more) and it's a fantastic combo. IT really makes one rethink why you need XX-guage 100 conductors cable that weighs a ton and looks like a water pipe. Before that I have paired my K10U with the Twau, Twag3 Litz, Noble's own GITD cable and Plussound X6 Tri-metal, and I love the Linum most BUT not for sound quality reasons - All the mentioned cable including the Linum reproduce the K10 signature admirably and faithfully without adding too much color (except the Twau maybe, which add a weird warmth to the K10 that I found a tiny bit excessive). The Linum/K10 sound is clean, extremely resolving, kept the K10's almost perfect and boundless high extensions (which is a must for me in choosing the right cable for K10), never harsh, with (maybe mind playing tricks?) a tiny bit more sub-bass.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have Unique Melody Miracles and the Linum Bax cable fit very well. I thought it was too tight but just pushed and it worked


----------



## levin

I had mine since May and my cable now have a break on the left side near the 2 Pin connector to the IEM. Audio breaks when it's wiggled. 
  
 I have emailed Linum to see what the warranty is going to be like.


----------



## Linum

What's the fuss about Linum Super BaX? - and Linum at CANJAM London - want to know more? Check our newsletter just sent out today: http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=e565ea40b53350d10ed9e55a6&id=aaaa3d62a6&e=691ab755e0


----------



## twister6

Got my set of Inearz CIEMs (IE P650), and was looking forward to test them with 2pin Linum BaX cable, until realized that IE comes with a recessed socket which doesn't fit current 2pin Linum connector.  Heidi (@Linum) encouraged me to trim the connector, and it worked perfectly!  The easiest way to trim it, just a mm on each side, is to borrow your wife's of gf's nail file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't try to cut or to file it with anything else, nail file does a clean trimming by sliding connector up/down a few times.
  
 The result - a nice fitment and you can still see the red/blue dot, though you have to use pliers to take the connector out because it goes in too deep with not much to grab on when removing it.  A small price to pay for something that going to significantly improve your sound quality!!!  In this particular case, sound improvement is better than a stock cable and even better than my other pure silver cable.


----------



## Rebkos

I am in the market for new CIEM. The manufactuer (CustomArt), offers option to choose T2 socket and get Linum cables with CIEMs (they will subtract the price of their standard 2pin cable from the price of the Linum cable).
  
 I don't know what to choose. Get the standard 2pin and buy Linum BaX and keep the CustomArt standard cable as a spare. Or go with T2 so i have to buy the Linum cable and i can't get the standard one (its only 2pin), and whenever something happens to the cable, go only with Linum again, because no other company offers T2 cables.
  
  
 There is no price difference in chosing 2pin or T2 sockets in CIEM. And i am planing on getting the Linum cable anyway in whatever connector version.
  
  
 Any advice in what should i go for?


----------



## twister6

rebkos said:


> I am in the market for new CIEM. The manufactuer (CustomArt), offers option to choose T2 socket and get Linum cables with CIEMs (they will subtract the price of their standard 2pin cable from the price of the Linum cable).
> 
> I don't know what to choose. Get the standard 2pin and buy Linum BaX and keep the CustomArt standard cable as a spare. Or go with T2 so i have to buy the Linum cable and i can't get the standard one (its only 2pin), and whenever something happens to the cable, go only with Linum again, because no other company offers T2 cables.
> 
> ...


 
  
 In my opinion, I would stick to a more commonly used connectors like 2-pin or mmcx to keep your options open for different aftermarket cables.


----------



## Rebkos

Thank you! I got the same advice also directly from CustomArt.2pin it is then.


----------



## karloil

i just got the Balanced version. Now i understand when people say that it's like you are not using any cable at all - i can barely feel them over my ears. it was quite a challenge inserting them on recessed sockets - for a while i fear that i might bend the pins. But i eventually managed to install them and that was a relief!


----------



## jjacq

Any tips in how to solder the Linum BaX from 3.5mm to balanced? I managed to get 2 for a good price so I had a friend solder an RSA end on it but he's been having massive issues with it. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## burtomr

jjacq said:


> *Any tips in how to solder the Linum BaX from 3.5mm to balanced?* I managed to get 2 for a good price so I had a friend solder an RSA end on it but he's been having massive issues with it. Any tips would be appreciated!


 
  
 A: Very carefully.
  
 Seriously, what's the problem? Soldering the tiny wires, or knowing what wire(s) goes to what connector pin(s)?


----------



## jjacq

Ye


burtomr said:


> A: Very carefully.
> 
> Seriously, what's the problem? Soldering the tiny wires, or knowing what wire(s) goes to what connector pin(s)?


 
 Yes, what wire/s goes to which connector? It's for an RSA Balanced plug.


----------



## burtomr

jjacq said:


> Yes, what wire/s goes to which connector? It's for an RSA Balanced plug.


 
  
 Assuming you are connecting to a Kobiconn connector here you go: *LINK*


----------



## jjacq

burtomr said:


> Assuming you are connecting to a Kobiconn connector here you go: *LINK*


 
  
 Yes so I know the Linum cable has 6 wires in it, my friend was telling me he's just not sure which 3 are + and which 3 are -.


----------



## LFC_SL

Finding the slider is creating kinks in the cables going to left / right earpieces. So sad...


----------



## rapier84

lfc_sl said:


> Finding the slider is creating kinks in the cables going to left / right earpieces. So sad...


 
  
 Yes, I have the same issue with my Bax. What a shame given that its one of the nicer cables around. Strangely enough, I also have the Music cable and the issue was less pronounced.


----------



## JimmyTryhard

rapier84 said:


> Yes, I have the same issue with my Bax. What a shame given that its one of the nicer cables around. Strangely enough, I also have the Music cable and the issue was less pronounced.




Are these kinks causing sound issues or something? I am currently not noticing any lasting bends/kinks in the cable anywhere, but I am a bit concerned now.


----------



## rapier84

jimmytryhard said:


> Are these kinks causing sound issues or something? I am currently not noticing any lasting bends/kinks in the cable anywhere, but I am a bit concerned now.




I'm not hearing any issues so far. Just annoying that the cable has some permanent bends that stick out when i have them over the ear.


----------



## LFC_SL

It seems the slider is just a touch tight on my particular cable and so it pulls against the sleeve. Over time it will wear out the sleeve and expose cables in small pockets of areas. Just need to stop using the slider


----------



## Linum

We have recently become aware that some Linum users have experienced issues with a very tight cable slider / cinch that in some cases damages the cable. We're truly sorry about this and we will be happy to help you sort out the matter.
  
 If you've had these issues with your Linum cable, please send us an e-mail at sales@estron.dk with information about the cable, proof of purchase and your address information. If your cable is still within warranty (12 months), and otherwise has been treated as it can be expected, we will be happy to replace your cable right away.
  
 Though it is not our impression that many have had cable cinch issues, we have made improvements on the cable cinch to avoid similar issues onwards.
 Best regards from the Linum team.


----------



## LFC_SL

Great stuff! Email sent. 

In the meantime i got some cheap cable tidies from amazon. I am not using the Proporta tidy that came free with a past purchase due to my concern for putting a magnet near my iem. Shame as it is small discreet design (link). Remaking it with a button would be perfect. 

Anyway here we go:





This is the Bobino cable tidy. Small and medium sizes shown. Extremely quick delivery by "Glint" on amazon uk. It handily solves two things in one with the linum: (a) cable tangling (b) avoid using the slider and ruining surface of my cable even more. The small size as expected winds the cable in a tighter radius but better if you have an especially small case. The medium size fits in Otterbox 1000 easily. 

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## JimmyTryhard

Woah woah woah, I really don't recommend using an apparatus like that. That's a sure way to develop cable kinks and damage.

The way I do it is by coiling the cable in opposite, cancelling loops of a diameter no less than 2 inches.

This is where I first saw how to do it. It's the "under-over method" on this page.

http://lifehacker.com/5930624/the-definitive-guide-to-wrapping-your-headphones-without-losing-your-mind


I haven't had any issues since using this technique.


----------



## LFC_SL

jimmytryhard said:


> Woah woah woah, I really don't recommend using an apparatus like that. That's a sure way to develop cable kinks and damage.



Cannot agree with your *opinion* as after all i can only report my actual *experience*. No issues caused by the tidy which is more than can be said going without. I have owned many ear buds and iem > 10-years and this is the first time a cable has necessitated purchasing these things


----------



## Jazic

jimmytryhard said:


> Woah woah woah, I really don't recommend using an apparatus like that. That's a sure way to develop cable kinks and damage.


 
  


lfc_sl said:


> Cannot agree with your *opinion* as after all i can only report my actual *experience*. No issues caused by the tidy which is more than can be said going without. I have owned many ear buds and iem > 10-years and this is the first time a cable has necessitated purchasing these things


 
  
 My wife has been using one of these (pictured below) for her Linum Music cable with her W30's and she loves it to death. She's been using it daily for at least 3 months and keeps them wrapped when not wearing and I nor her have noticed a single kink or damage to the cable at all. I had to modify it by shaving off the corners to make it less around to fit an Altoids case. Without the wrapper the cables would occasionally get tangled and tied together no matter how hard or well you wrap them by hand. These wrappers make it simple and a no brainer to get it right every time with no issue. It does add an extra step but meh.. to each their own I suppose.
  
 That said, I might order a green Bobino wrapper for her since it seems to be slimmer than the one she has below.


----------



## JimmyTryhard

Hmm... I just can't see that tension and shape being too healthy for the cable. I could be wrong, though. I originally read about it here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/666577/the-complete-guide-to-taking-proper-care-of-headphones



squallkiercosa said:


> IEMs in general
> 
> Music is everywhere, and the best way to control the flow of that music is by using IEMs/earbuds. Accept the fact that your earbuds will absolutely grow to become a part of your lifestyle. The most important thing you can do is to buy a good pair but keep in mind even the most expensive pairs are not indestructible. Treat them well, and they will treat you well.
> 
> ...




I have had quite a few earphones die based on cable issues that stemmed from improper wrapping; it is possible however that the linums are less prone to it because of the high quality sleeves. Ah well, whatever works for you is what you should stick to I guess.


----------



## LFC_SL

jimmytryhard said:


> Hmm... I just can't see that tension and shape being too healthy for the cable. I could be wrong, though. I originally read about it here



This is a perfect illustration of the difference between opinion (someone else's) and experience. The link is not wrong but you have made several incorrect apprehensions. The cable tidy merely holds the linum cable _in place_. It does not dictate needing to wind any cable up tight like a cobra prepared to strike. It is still much better than tying up the linum cable like string as you currently are. If you had read the above posts, the cable tidy solves the tangling issues and tight slider. So yes it is better than going without. As advised this is over 10-years of ownership and all my iem are stored in dryboxes


----------



## ATau

Hey I've been wondering, has anyone tried the linum cables with full size headphones? I have a few with mmcx connectors and I was curious to see if a linum bax would suit these, or are they really designed for iems only?


----------



## Linum

Hello!
  
 Check our newsletter if you want to know about the pre-launch of the Linum Super BaX FitEarPlug at the Fujiya Avic Headphone Festival this weekend: goo.gl/uDFTzm
  
 Have a great weekend!


----------



## royhendo

2nd Linum BaX I've owned so far this year (used at my desk, and occasionally in a portable set up), and 2nd Linum BaX cable that's started cutting out on the left channel. Poor quality.


----------



## royhendo

And there's no issue in terms of wrapping either - I keep them in a Snoplake hard plastic case that's bomb proof and wrap them carefully.


----------



## JimmyTryhard

royhendo said:


> 2nd Linum BaX I've owned so far this year (used at my desk, and occasionally in a portable set up), and 2nd Linum BaX cable that's started cutting out on the left channel. Poor quality.




Are you sure that this isn't an issue with the earphones themselves? What exactly are you pairing them with?


----------



## rawrster

I've had that issue with my first cable. I had it replaced within a month and then it cut out again after a month or two. I gave up on that one afterwards since I didn't want the dealer to replace it again and I didn't trust it to not go bad after another few weeks. I did buy another cable and thankfully I've had no issues with that so far. If it makes any difference the first cable was a 2 pin and the second is mmcx.


----------



## Ra97oR

linum said:


> Hello!
> 
> Check our newsletter if you want to know about the pre-launch of the Linum Super BaX FitEarPlug at the Fujiya Avic Headphone Festival this weekend: goo.gl/uDFTzm
> 
> ...




Will the FitEar plug be only available with the Super BaX alone?


----------



## Linum

Yes, so far we only have plans of FitEar plug with the Super BaX.


----------



## Dr4Bob

Another Amazon cable tidy- soft silicone is kind to the wires.


----------



## Linum

We follow all your input on cable management with great interest. We will soon post an update on the work we do to minimize tangling. Till then, in case you missed our Black Friday offer - the 30% on all Linum cables in our online shop is still on for another 11 hours. Expires 30.11.2015 10.00AM CET. http://www.linum.dk/webshop


----------



## Ra97oR

linum said:


> We follow all your input on cable management with great interest. We will soon post an update on the work we do to minimize tangling. Till then, in case you missed our Black Friday offer - the 30% on all Linum cables in our online shop is still on for another 11 hours. Expires 30.11.2015 10.00AM CET. http://www.linum.dk/webshop




I assume FitEar cables are not available yet?


----------



## Linum

ra97or said:


> I assume FitEar cables are not available yet?


 
 Nope, unfortunately not, and we do not expect them to be anytime soon for the regular Linum cables. The Super BaX with FitEar plug is on its way, though we do not have a release date yet. We will post new releases here when available. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Ra97oR

linum said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > I assume FitEar cables are not available yet?
> ...



At least it seems to be coming along nicely, will be patiently waiting.


----------



## LFC_SL

Sorry for the slow update. To recap, my BaX had a tight slider, cutting into the sleeving. Return and then replacement cable arrived fine. Estron staff very polite and courteous.

Unfortunately can immediately hear a soldering or connection issue with the replacement cable. Left side sound is cutting out. 

I have verified this by swapping around the orientation (so left to right earpiece and right to left earpiece) and sure enough the cutting out is switched earpieces. Same problem with both Note 4 and Clip Zip.

Thankfully SE846 with stock cable is pitch perfect so i know the iem is fine. 

Hopefully second replacement will be okay, shame it is now a short working month...


----------



## Linum

lfc_sl said:


> Sorry for the slow update. To recap, my BaX had a tight slider, cutting into the sleeving. Return and then replacement cable arrived fine. Estron staff very polite and courteous.
> 
> Unfortunately can immediately hear a soldering or connection issue with the replacement cable. Left side sound is cutting out.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi there. We are really sorry, even one failure is not okay, yet acceptable. It happens. Twice is absolutely not okay. We apologize very much for the inconvenience. Great you contacted us, we will do our very best to solve this!


----------



## LFC_SL

Wow this is amazing customer service. Came home to a fed ex box. Inside was a replacement cable and also unexpectedly a linum branded case .

This cable works perfectly. Very happy. The stock se846 cable is more boomy and peaky in comparison. I think bax retains the earphone signature but with more control and small details are more discernible. These are all minute percentages though. The main thing is linum is so light it delivers the physical sensation or illusion of a wireless iem. The lack of memory wire also ensures a closer earpiece seal. 

Looking forward to super bax release in winter 2016!


----------



## geoffsdad

In two weeks I bought 3 sets of cables, 1 pair with MMCX connectors for a couple of reshelled Shure IEMs and then 2 more pairs with two pin connectors, 1 for my Alclair Reference CIEMs and another for a Christmas present. All 3 are BaX and while they're not completely tangle free they are not terribly prone to becoming tangled. The 2 for myself are fantastic; light, not noticeably microphonic, connections are very solid and I'm always amazed when I unplug them from my Shures the way their video shows and they work again once reconnected. I haven't noticed a dramatic difference in sound as these are used in somewhat noisy environments, either playing out or while riding my motorcycle, but they certainly don't lack for smooth or weighty sound when called for.


----------



## dmbr

Would this be much an upgrade to the Sennheiser ie800's stock cable?


----------



## Jedaite

Hello guys, I'm on the verge of buying the Linum Bax and I have one question: Is the soundstage smaller compared to the Westone ES5 stock cable?
  
 Also, if anyone has a 62 inch version for sale, please PM me.


----------



## twister6

jedaite said:


> Hello guys, I'm on the verge of buying the Linum Bax and I have one question: Is the soundstage smaller compared to the Westone ES5 stock cable?
> 
> Also, if anyone has a 62 inch version for sale, please PM me.




Cable is not going to change the soundstage, but it could affect the sound like an eq, for example adding some sparkle and lifting the veil. That could change your perception of the sound, including a wider and more open spacing. If you are comparing BaX to Westone stock Epic cable, yes, that perception will improve


----------



## geoffsdad

jedaite said:


> Hello guys, I'm on the verge of buying the Linum Bax and I have one question: Is the soundstage smaller compared to the Westone ES5 stock cable?
> 
> Also, if anyone has a 62 inch version for sale, please PM me.


 

 Westone offers these as an upgrade on their own website so obviously they feel it's a worthy upgrade. If you buy directly from Estron you will save a substantial amount of money. The shipping isn't cheap, I think I paid $17.50, but even after that I still saved probably $25-30 per pair.


----------



## Jedaite

geoffsdad said:


> Westone offers these as an upgrade on their own website so obviously they feel it's a worthy upgrade. If you buy directly from Estron you will save a substantial amount of money. The shipping isn't cheap, I think I paid $17.50, but even after that I still saved probably $25-30 per pair.


 

 Thanks, I was planning to get the Bax directly from Estron. I'm in Europe, so shipping will be cheap I guess.


----------



## Antihippy

My bax is on track to be delivered today.

Can't wait!


----------



## sleepingforest

bought bax cable on may 2015. Replaced it on oct 2015 due to cable failure and today the newly replaced 2 month old cable fail to work on the right side.
  
 Seriously, is the QC really that bad for the bax cable?


----------



## ATau

sleepingforest said:


> bought bax cable on may 2015. Replaced it on oct 2015 due to cable failure and today the newly replaced 2 month old cable fail to work on the right side.
> 
> Seriously, is the QC really that bad for the bax cable?




Personaly I've never had any problem after one year of daily use of my bax cable. 
Could there be a difference in build quality between the different connectors? I've got T2s


----------



## ChristopherP

I've got my 2pin BaX (long version) since August last year and i'm using it daily on my commute (sometimes in the office, too) and so far can't find anything wrong with it.
 I don't really treat it differently/more careful than my previous (presumably more durable?) stock cable...so nothing to complain about in that regard, either!


----------



## Jedaite

christopherp said:


> I've got my 2pin BaX (long version) since August last year and i'm using it daily on my commute (sometimes in the office, too) and so far can't find anything wrong with it.
> I don't really treat it differently/more careful than my previous (presumably more durable?) stock cable...so nothing to complain about in that regard, either!


 

 Mine's gonna get here on Tuesday. How does it compare to the stock cable, anything to say about the soundstage and whatever else you think a future owner should know about?


----------



## doctorjazz

I received the Linum cable as part of the acs Encore, they use it as the stock cable. Have had to send it back to acs, termination into my dap was defective, causing the signal to go in and out on one channel. Don't treat them roughly, mostly use the headphones to fall asleep to.
Also find footfalls transmit really strongly while walking, not sure if that's the cable or just a result of the ciem. 
And, the tangling of these things is amazing and frustrating.
Overall, can't say I love them.


----------



## ChristopherP

jedaite said:


> Mine's gonna get here on Tuesday. How does it compare to the stock cable, anything to say about the soundstage and whatever else you think a future owner should know about?


 
 Not too much to know 
 It is more tangly than other cables, so storage can become interesting. Keeping the plug and phones away from the bundle of cable inbetween usually helps...
  
 Soundwise - to my ears - they mainly helped with overall clarity. I didn't do too much testing back and forth really...bought these mainly for their thinness/wearing comfort.


----------



## Jedaite

christopherp said:


> Not too much to know
> It is more tangly than other cables, so storage can become interesting. Keeping the plug and phones away from the bundle of cable inbetween usually helps...
> 
> Soundwise - to my ears - they mainly helped with overall clarity. I didn't do too much testing back and forth really...bought these mainly for their thinness/wearing comfort.


 
 Thanks for the swift reply. Yeah, I also got it for the same reason plus the need for a longer cable. I have 2 Westone stock cables (long and short), but the long one started to fail after repeated abuse and the short one, well... it's too short.
  
 I'm actually curious about the Super Bax.. when I spoke to Linum they said it would cost 250 EUR (short version and not 2 pin like I need) and will be available in late February. Atm though, I don't see myself spending that much on a cable.


----------



## Cachicamo

My 2-pin Linum Bax is for sale in The Netherlands:
  
 http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/audio-tv-en-foto/koptelefoons-en-headsets/m1012143161-linum-bax-high-end-kabel-voor-in-ear-monitors.html?c=be2da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr
  
 € 25,00


----------



## Jedaite

cachicamo said:


> My 2-pin Linum Bax is for sale in The Netherlands:
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/audio-tv-en-foto/koptelefoons-en-headsets/m1012143161-linum-bax-high-end-kabel-voor-in-ear-monitors.html?c=be2da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr
> 
> € 25,00


 
  Is this the long 2 pin bax or short one?


----------



## Antihippy

I actually find the tangleless feature to work pretty well after getting used to it.


----------



## Jedaite

antihippy said:


> I actually find the tangleless feature to work pretty well after getting used to it.


 
 Just got my cable like 10 minutes ago and I'm amazed of how thin this thing is. It's also feather light. WOW!


----------



## Cachicamo

jedaite said:


> Is this the long 2 pin bax or short one?


 

 I would say it is the 'normal' one. I hadn't specifically ordered a long one.


----------



## Jedaite

cachicamo said:


> I would say it is the 'normal' one. I hadn't specifically ordered a long one.


 
 That's too bad, cause I was interested in the long one. I have one already, but if you had the long one, I could return mine to Estron. Too bad..


----------



## Cachicamo

I got a request to place the Bax ad here as well:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/795707/bax-linum-2-pin-replacement-cable


----------



## Linum

We are of course sorry that some of you have had troubles with your Linum cables, and some even twice, which is not acceptable. Fortunately, it rarely happens, yet we have had a batch with some inconsistencies.
  
 Those who had troubles took contact directly to us, which we appreciate very much! This is really the only way we have a chance to help you out – and to improve our cables onwards.
  
 As many of you know already, we continuously work on cable and connector improvements. We hope – in addition to the Linum Super BaX with expected release in May - to have some news quite soon.
  
 Have a great weekend.


----------



## ronnel0918

The _sleeve_ of my Linum MMCX BaX cable got loose. Though easily fixed, I'm worried this will get worse over time.
  
 Can this be replaced @Linum? 1 year warranty will end this February 2016. Bought here in the Philippines thru EggHead.


----------



## Linum

ronnel0918 said:


> The _sleeve_ of my Linum MMCX BaX cable got loose. Though easily fixed, I'm worried this will get worse over time.
> 
> Can this be replaced @Linum? 1 year warranty will end this February 2016. Bought here in the Philippines thru EggHead.


 
  
 Hi there
  
 Does not look good, please send an e-mail to sales@estron.dk including your contact information and proof of purchase, then we will do our best to help you.
  
 BR
 Heidi


----------



## ronnel0918

linum said:


> Hi there
> 
> Does not look good, please send an e-mail to sales@estron.dk including your contact information and proof of purchase, then we will do our best to help you.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks @Linum. I will send an email tomorrow with all the necessary details.


----------



## Synthyss

Linum's support is truly amazing. They're fast, easy-to-understand and friendly! 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Linum

synthyss said:


> Linum's support is truly amazing. They're fast, easy-to-understand and friendly!
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Linum

We will be represented by Jomo Audio @ CanJam SG next weekend. Jomo Audio will bring Linum Super BaX prototypes for demo and nice deals on Linum Balanced, BaX and Music cables. So if you are in Singapore next weekend drop by Jomo Audio Booth #55 @ CanJam. Have a great weekend. Cheers Heidi


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Coo


linum said:


> We will be represented by Jomo Audio @ CanJam SG next weekend. Jomo Audio will bring Linum Super BaX prototypes for demo and nice deals on Linum Balanced, BaX and Music cables. So if you are in Singapore next weekend drop by Jomo Audio Booth #55 @ CanJam. Have a great weekend. Cheers Heidi


 
  
 Nice, can't wait!


----------



## shigzeo

Certainly old hat, but I've written a bit about comfort and sound of Super BAX over at headfonia. By the way, is anyone else living in the tropics having trouble with oxidisation? I'm not, but George Lai is.


----------



## karloil

No oxidation here....so far...


----------



## ZGant

I've been using a 2-pin BaX happily for over a year until yesterday. Left channel suddenly stopped transmitting. As far as I can see, there is no physical clue to suggest why it cut off, no peeled off sleeve, no weird kinks on the cable, nothing. Has anyone else experienced something like this before? Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Linum

We will be "walking" at HIGH END in Munich - late Friday and Saturday ... that is Allan will be walking  and he will bring Linum cables including the upcoming Linum Super BaX. So, if you are in Munich this weekend and interested in trying one of our Linum cables, send us a private message and we will see if it will be possible to meet up.
  
 Btw. we expect to have good news out regarding the first Super BaX batch very soon ...


----------



## Ra97oR

linum said:


> Btw. we expect to have good news out regarding the first Super BaX batch very soon ...


 

 Would love to get my hands on one asap. Had a try at Headroom show a few months ago and the comfort is spot on compared to the normal BaX.


----------



## drakhen

Hello, I have a question for any other BaX owners. I've always been sceptical about the impact cables can have on sound and only really got the BaX for the comfort and ergonomics. I mostly use an LG V10 phone for listening to music on the go and I think it may not be pairing well with the BaX. The problem is the bass is now very present to the point that it is too much for me with certain tracks. I tried changing back to the cable I got with the CIEMs and the bass is much more subdued. I've also tried using the cable with a friend's Sony phone and the bass is definitely not as present. So is it possible that the BaX cable and this particular phone don't work well together? I don't know a lot about sound science. Thanks.


----------



## vilhelm44

drakhen said:


> Hello, I have a question for any other BaX owners. I've always been sceptical about the impact cables can have on sound and only really got the BaX for the comfort and ergonomics. I mostly use an LG V10 phone for listening to music on the go and I think it may not be pairing well with the BaX. The problem is the bass is now very present to the point that it is too much for me with certain tracks. I tried changing back to the cable I got with the CIEMs and the bass is much more subdued. I've also tried using the cable with a friend's Sony phone and the bass is definitely not as present. So is it possible that the BaX cable and this particular phone don't work well together? I don't know a lot about sound science. Thanks.



 


It's possible that their not a good fit. From what I know, the BaX cable elevates the bass and treble slightly, giving them a little boost. Mine broke the other day, so I've reverted to using the vocal cable and the bass definitely isn't as prominent.

The Super Bax cables that are coming don't do this, they pretty much present the music without any frequency boosts, and with half the impedance to boot!


----------



## vilhelm44

So has anyone pre-ordered the limited edition Super Bax? I've put my order in for one with T2 connectors. Will go for the balanced version later on in the year as well.


----------



## drakhen

vilhelm44 said:


> drakhen said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I have a question for any other BaX owners. I've always been sceptical about the impact cables can have on sound and only really got the BaX for the comfort and ergonomics. I mostly use an LG V10 phone for listening to music on the go and I think it may not be pairing well with the BaX. The problem is the bass is now very present to the point that it is too much for me with certain tracks. I tried changing back to the cable I got with the CIEMs and the bass is much more subdued. I've also tried using the cable with a friend's Sony phone and the bass is definitely not as present. So is it possible that the BaX cable and this particular phone don't work well together? I don't know a lot about sound science. Thanks.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the response. It must be they are not a good fit, as I can't think of another reason why the bass is so different. It's a shame as I really like the BaX cable, but on some songs the bass is borderline annoying as it intrudes on the vocals.
  
 I am definitely interested in the Super BaX based on the early reviews, but it seems there will be quite a wait for the 2 pin version...


----------



## Deftone

how much are the super bax going to be selling for?
  
 nevermind im out! EUR 324.50


----------



## fattycheesebeef

SuperBax is out???


----------



## Linum

*Yes almost! The Linum Super BaX MMCX/T2 3.5mm TRS Limited Edition will be pre-released on June 6 - and we have opened for Pre-orders!*
  
 The reason this is a pre-release and not a full-blown release is that we wish to furnish the final Super BaX with our new angled connector, which is currently not quite ready to ship. Thus, instead of keeping everyone waiting, we decided to offer those on our waiting list the very first Super BaX Limited Edition with our MMCX/T2 connector and an angled Neutrik plug. This batch, limited to 100 pcs, will be handmade in Denmark and delivered primarily to those on our signup list who are interested in this limited edition. Many have pre-ordered already, thank you guys! We only have a few limited editions left available to order. We are ready to ship worldwide from June 6th!
  
 Outside EU the price is EUR 250 excl. VAT + Shipping EUR 17 = Total EUR 267.00 excl. VAT.
 Within the EU the price is EUR 312.50 incl. VAT + Shipping EUR 12 = Total EUR 324.50 incl. VAT.
  
 For more information go to http://www.linum.dk/superbax/
  
*Sign up for the final release October 2016:*
 Interested in the final Super BaX version, you are welcome to sign up. It is non binding, you get information about the final version, and you get first hand access to the first batch. The price for the final version will be the same as mentioned above.
  
*Interested in other Super BaX versions?*
 We will do a step by step release to give you access to the Super BaX soonest possible. As soon as the Balanced MMCX and T2 versions are ready, we will let you know if you have signed up for either of these, likewise for the 2Pin and FitEar versions. (You can sign up from the sign up link above if you are not already signed up)
  
 We are very excited, that we have finally come this far! Going for high standards, we don't make things easy for ourselves, but we believe it is worth the wait - and the only way for us to go! Thank you for your interest and patience!


----------



## Linum

The Linum Super BaX MMCX/T2 3.5mm TRS Limited Edition is pre-released today June 6, 2016. We are proud and thank you all for the overwhelming interest. All 100 pcs. are already reserved and ready to ship to the lucky new Super BaX owners within the next 1-2 weeks.
  
 The Super BaX is a result of feedback from Linum users worldwide – especially from many of you guys, who requested a cable with less impedance, angled jack plug and greater strength. With this limited edition, you get all these attributes plus a bonus, a cable that hardly tangles.
  
 We appreciate your passion for the ultimate sound experience and hope you will enjoy the Super BaX as much as we do.
  
 Now, we will get back to work to do our utmost to get the Final Super BaX version, the balanced versions and 2Pin versions ready for you soonest possible! If you have joined Linum Exclusive news and/or have signed up for a Super BaX, you will receive information as soon as we have news when relevant for you.
  
 For more information http://www.linum.dk/superbax/


----------



## moedawg140

Hi @Linum, have there been any changes implemented from the Super BaX that was exhibited at CanJam London last year, to the one that is available this year?
  
 Thank you in advance for the answer.


----------



## Linum

moedawg140 said:


> Hi @Linum, have there been any changes implemented from the Super BaX that was exhibited at CanJam London last year, to the one that is available this year?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the answer.


 
  
 Hi there. "Only" visual/functional changes. No change in sound performance. We have had prototypes with different terminations, plugs, y-splitter and cinch, thus to give you a chance to tell, here is a snapshot of the Pre-released Linum T2 Super BaX 3.5 TRS Limited Edition


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Can't wait for balanced Fitear connectors


----------



## moedawg140

linum said:


> Hi there. "Only" visual/functional changes. No change in sound performance. We have had prototypes with different terminations, plugs, y-splitter and cinch, thus to give you a chance to tell, here is a snapshot of the Pre-released Linum T2 Super BaX 3.5 TRS Limited Edition


 
  
 Thanks, very helpful answer.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

Is the Linum BaX twisted able to go over ear without a specific model?


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

And has anyone used it or know if it will fit with the Earsonics models like the SM64?


----------



## oldschool

whiskeyjacks said:


> And has anyone used it or know if it will fit with the Earsonics models like the SM64?


 
  
 I use a 2-pin BaX with the Velvet. Works like charm and should do the same on the SM64 too. The BaX is much easier to attach/detach than the stock EarSonics cable.


----------



## ATau

Got mine! wow, shipping was fast!
 quick impressions
   


 First off, build quality is incredible! The twist is perfect and it feels very sturdy. Only remark i have is that the slider at the y-split slides a bit too freely for me. The one on the BaX was more grippy and stayed in place whatever I did. With the SuperBaX, it slides down a bit everytime I take off my earphones. Comfort however is very good, not as good as the other Linums but still excellent.
  

 As for sound, I've only listened to it for about an hour but the differences with the BaX are quite obvious to me. I have had the Cosmic Ears CE6E (bass heavy version) for over a year and I probably got used to their sound with the BaX as I use them every day on my daily commute. It was pretty much all about bass. There was quite a bit of detail but really the bass was what shined through.
 With the SuperBax, bass is on the same level, but a bit tighter, very good body but sharper and more detailed. What really changed was that the rest of the spectrum just got "liberated". The SuperBax really gives an impression of effortlessness in all frequencies. The sound signature is quite different from the BaX in my opinion and its not a bad thing. I am now paying attention to some details that I would simply ignore in the past. I could hear them, but they just didn't stand out. With the SuperBax, every frequency, every instrument, every voice has the same chance of being heard. Everything is just crystal clear compared with what I was used to hearing.
  

 Congratulations Linum, you've really outdone yourselves with this cable! The wait was well worth it. 
  
 cheers!
 Albert


----------



## oldschool

Is it significantly heavier and thicker than the BaX?
  
 My main gripe with the original BaX is that it very tangly and cannot stay straight under its own light weight


----------



## ATau

oldschool said:


> Is it significantly heavier and thicker than the BaX?
> 
> My main gripe with the original BaX is that it very tangly and cannot stay straight under its own light weight


 
  
 See for yourself 
  

 Even when laying them on a table, the BaX (top) twists on its own but the new Super BaX stays nice and straight. As there are twice as many wires, the weight should be about double, which is still really light! The connector however is quite a lot heavier. I really loved the plug on the BaX cable: pure simplicity! But the Neutrik sure is sturdier. (you can see from the plug's discoloration how much I've used it in the past year or so...)


----------



## oldschool

Nice. That price though.. it's like 5 times the regular BaX.. and I hate angled plugs


----------



## Linum

atau said:


> Got mine! wow, shipping was fast!
> quick impressions
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you Albert for the kind words and good feedback! Cheers!


----------



## vilhelm44

I got mine today after a bit of trouble with Fedex, who couldn't make up there mind as to where the package was! Just like Albert said above, I could also tell the difference between the super BaX and normal BaX straight away. I've been using BaX cables for nearly a couple of years now after they came with my CE6Ps. I've loved using the normal BaX cable as it's been a great combo with the CE6Ps and whatever DAP I've had.

I currently have the Cowon Plenue S and my trusty CE6Ps. After changing to the Super Bax, it's like a veil has lifted on the mid and higher frequencies whilst the bass is still there but more refined. There is also more air around the instruments with a slightly wider soundstage, it's simply a joy to listen to. It's clean and effortless and everything you'd want from a listening experience and more! Definitely worth the wait!

I'd like to give Heidi a special shout out, the company are very lucky to have her as her customer service is superb!

Looking forward to getting the balaced Super Bax next


----------



## YugiRider2

Anyone know what the Super BAX is made of?


----------



## Cagin

yugirider2 said:


> Anyone know what the Super BAX is made of?


SPC with Kevlar aramid fiber threads entwined if not mistaken


----------



## Linum

yugirider2 said:


> Anyone know what the Super BAX is made of?


 
  
 All Linum cables are based on es-Linum 6+ cable, which is 6 litz conductors made up of 7 individual strands and aramid fibers nicely wrapped by a TPA made jacket. Each strand is silver plated copper with enamel.
  
 The Super BaX is a quad-twisted es-Linum6+ cable. This means, with four cables twisted together, we doubled the number of silver plated copper strands compared to the BaX version, and thus created a cable with a lower impedance. 
  
 From jack plug to y-splitter, you have 168 strands and from y-splitter to earphone connector you have 84 strands going to each earphone. The many strands make the Linum cables soft and flexible.


----------



## Bananenbrot

I was looking for a nice and sturdy but slim cable and found this thread and the Linum cables. While the BaX sell at a pretty reasonable price, I would highly prefer the Super BaX. I know they would be more expensive but THAT much... 
Is this the final price? 

No offense, I know that the Super BaX is a new product that needed to be developed over time and is probably more expensive to produce, but for me as a potential customer I am just seeing the price tag thinking that is about twice as much as I was willing to pay initially :/


----------



## Linum

bananenbrot said:


> I was looking for a nice and sturdy but slim cable and found this thread and the Linum cables. While the BaX sell at a pretty reasonable price, I would highly prefer the Super BaX. I know they would be more expensive but THAT much...
> Is this the final price?
> 
> No offense, I know that the Super BaX is a new product that needed to be developed over time and is probably more expensive to produce, but for me as a potential customer I am just seeing the price tag thinking that is about twice as much as I was willing to pay initially :/


 
  
 Hi there. Thanks for your interest in our Linum cables. No offence at all, though we are of course sorry to hear you find the Linum Super BaX too expensive. However, yes, it is the final price. We think it is worth it.
  
 If the Super BaX is over your budget, have you considered trying the BaX? The BaX is our best seller and an excellent choice for most earphones (>10 ohm).
  
 If you are not satisfied with it, you can always cancel your purchase within 14 days from purchase provided you return the cable in same condition as when received and in original packaging.


----------



## Cagin

I'm a bit confuzled on this. Please don't take this like an angry rant as I want to avoid sounding like that's what I'm about to do. I'm genuinely curious.

I'm sure I'm not alone but I've been waiting for the SuperBaX for a year and a half now. Eagerly following its development, signed up for the waiting list after trying to my chance to buy a prototype haha. Had the pleasure to test it directly at Canjam London 2015, comparing the 3.5mm variants: BaX music TRS, SuperBaX TRS and even the SuperBaX TRRS prototype with my Sony ZX2 at the time. Enjoyed the conversation with Mr. Allan Sørrig.

I'm still pondering as to which 2pin version of the SuperBaX I will pre-order once it becomes available. 3.5mm TRS or 2.5mm TRRS. It will depend on the others DAPs I'll compare my current Onkyo DP-X1 DAP to during the 2016 Canjam London in August.

I was and still am ready to pay the current price of the SuperBaX, yet it still wonder what changed or maybe what hasn't changed if the price remains this high and is even higher than expected?
If not mistaken, when Soren was sharing the first insight + info with the rest of us headfiers, it was thought to be around €250, due to the higher cost of qualified labor in Denmark (being among the best countries in living standards doesn't come free hehe). And that one the reason why we had to wait for more than a year is for Estron to prepare the way for another production source like in Asia for more mass production.
What I'm pondering is if it's still expensive it means it will still be made in Denmark, but then why such a wait for us passionate audiophiles that beg to get one. If it is indeed now being made more en masse elsewhere, why won't it be more affordable? 

Hope I don't sound too noisy.
I'd patiently wait even more now that I've found out that there are new 2pin connector plugs that are built tough to fix the fragility issue of the solder points and strain relief. If Linum had issues in the past with that on the BaX series, it'd might be good to follow the new opportunity. I know I'm getting Trevor redo my Norne Therium cables once those come out


----------



## oldschool

The price is indeed prohibitive.


----------



## Bananenbrot

linum said:


> [...] we are of course sorry to hear you find the Linum Super BaX too expensive. However, yes, it is the final price. We think it is worth it.


 
  
 Thanks for replying. I'm sure it is! You probably spent a lot of time and effort developing and producing it. However 325€ inside the EU for "just" a cable is too much for me. Considering the price of the standard BaX cable and the super BaX being the next step I thought it would be around 150-200€.
  
 I am not sure about trying the standard BaX cable. I wanted a tangle free one with low impedance and I am reading a few comments about a pretty slight downgrade in sound quality. On the other hand I have nothing to lose if I can return it within 14 days..


----------



## Linum

cagin said:


> I'm a bit confuzled on this. Please don't take this like an angry rant as I want to avoid sounding like that's what I'm about to do. I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not alone but I've been waiting for the SuperBaX for a year and a half now. Eagerly following its development, signed up for the waiting list after trying to my chance to buy a prototype haha. Had the pleasure to test it directly at Canjam London 2015, comparing the 3.5mm variants: BaX music TRS, SuperBaX TRS and even the SuperBaX TRRS prototype with my Sony ZX2 at the time. Enjoyed the conversation with Mr. Allan Sørrig.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Cagin
  
 Thanks for your feedback. That’s why we are here. To answer questions, because we learn from your feedback. As long as comments and questions are constructive, we do not at all mind answering and take no offense 
  
 First of all, we are of course sorry if we disappointed you. We hope we can make up for it with time. We have for a long time now indicated an estimated price of EUR 250, the very first price indications were higher than this (~400$). Anyways, one thing is intentions - another is reality. The Super BaX is a very complex cable and it has proven much more difficult to produce than anticipated. All the Limited Editions were hand made in Denmark, and with the complexity, much more expensive to produce than the EUR 250. We will when possible, try to optimize production and hopefully with high volumes be able to bring down price for you as well. However, currently, we cannot promise anything.
  
 The reason you had (still have) to wait, is that we are searching for the best solutions (connector plug, cinch, splitter, jack plug). The first prototypes were simply mock-ups and far from ready to market. All parts have to pass several tests to ensure durability while it must still be as small and thin as possible to match the Linum cable. Not being able to find existing solutions in the market, we decided to make our own parts. Thus, the waiting time.
  
 Right now, all our efforts go into making the perfect angled jack plug solution to make the Super BaX live up to our high quality expectations. With pure sound and ultimate comfort in place, the strength of the angled plug is the last thing we need to get in place to deliver what we believe is the perfect cable.
  
 We hope you will soon get a chance to test it to see if you find it has been worth the wait.
  
 Cheers
 Your Linum Team


----------



## Bananenbrot

Those of you who said the standard Linum BaX cable would be a slight downgrade: why do you think that is? Just because of the cable resistance? Because my CIEM cable is about 3 ohms. The BaX is only 1.5. Would that mean in my case it could be kind of an upgrade instead of a downgrade?


----------



## shotgunshane

If your stock cable is indeed 3 ohm, the regular BaX should be an improvement, especially for balanced armature iems.


----------



## drakhen

I gather from the early comments/reviews that mids and highs are clearer with the new cable. I don't know whether this is related to impedance or not.


----------



## ZGant

I really liked the regular BaX aside from ergonomics. With the Super BaX my complaints with the cable look like they will be solved.
  
@Linum, will you have a booth at the coming Canjam London?


----------



## Linum

zgant said:


> I really liked the regular BaX aside from ergonomics. With the Super BaX my complaints with the cable look like they will be solved.
> 
> @Linum, will you have a booth at the coming Canjam London?


 
  
 We will make sure the Linum Super BaX is available for testing at Canjam London


----------



## amature101

linum said:


> We will make sure the Linum Super BaX is available for testing at Canjam London



 

Hi, how tough is the bax/super baX is? I tend to use iem with detachable for sports and most cable at the connector joint or the jack joint tends to fail.
Where can i find them in singapore?


----------



## azarel

amature101 said:


> linum said:
> 
> 
> > We will make sure the Linum Super BaX is available for testing at Canjam London
> ...


 
 Jomoaudio is the official distro in Singapore. You can contact them in carousell or facebook.


----------



## twister6

amature101 said:


> linum said:
> 
> 
> > We will make sure the Linum Super BaX is available for testing at Canjam London
> ...


 
  
 Been using 2pin and mmcx BaX and mmcx Super BaX for over a year with various IEMs/CIEMs, and it's tough as nails!  Mmcx connectors are probably among the best in the industry, 2pin connectors are tough (with recessed socket IEms, like UM Maestro, sometime I use needle nose pliers to pull them out), and I constantly pull on the cable - it can really take a lot of abuse.


----------



## Linum

zgant said:


> I really liked the regular BaX aside from ergonomics. With the Super BaX my complaints with the cable look like they will be solved.
> 
> @Linum, will you have a booth at the coming Canjam London?


 
  
 We know it is a fantastic event, and though we would really really like to be at CanJam in London, we will not be able to make it after all. Sorry. We are working hard on the final Super BaX and have decided we will rather come to you when we have the final version ready. We will keep you updated and wish you all a super fantastic Can Jam!
  
 Cheers


----------



## Jedaite

Just got my Linum Bax replacement. I wish they were a bit sturdier..
  
 Just want to say that I was never a believer that cables can improve sound quality, but I can hear a clear difference between the Linum and my Westone stock cable. Bass is tighter and clarity is also improved. Sound is snappier if I may say. I wonder how the Super Bax sounds, I may get it in the future, but it's a bit expensive. We'll see. Thanks Linum.


----------



## karloil

@Linum
  
 Please check you Inbox - i have a serious question to ask. Thanks!


----------



## karloil

Linum

The issue was already resolved. Top notch support! The quickest warranty claim resolution for me to date! Kudos to you and Joseph (JomoAudio)!


----------



## antikryst

are these sturdy enough to use while sleeping? i sleep with headphones on most of the time and there will be times that i will roll over the cables... worried that that may damage these.
  
 would appreciate some feedback.


----------



## karloil

antikryst said:


> are these sturdy enough to use while sleeping? i sleep with headphones on most of the time and there will be times that i will roll over the cables... worried that that may damage these.
> 
> would appreciate some feedback.




I sometimes sleep with them (iems and linum cables) and so far, i don't have any issues with them


----------



## oldschool

> are these sturdy enough to use while sleeping? ​


 
  
 The BaX cable is pretty strong and well built but tangles like hell, if that's a concern


----------



## antikryst

karloil said:


> I sometimes sleep with them (iems and linum cables) and so far, i don't have any issues with them







oldschool said:


> The BaX cable is pretty strong and well built but tangles like hell, if that's a concern




Thanks. Was worried they might bend and fold permanently like the stock cable of my HifiMan HE500.


----------



## malifact

Any update on when the Super BaX 2 pin will be available?


----------



## Linum

malifact said:


> Any update on when the Super BaX 2 pin will be available?


 
  
 We are working on it and expect the first production ready Q1-2017. Stay tuned and you will know more fairly soon.


----------



## N15M0

Anyone can tell me where can I order this cable?? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ticoss

Mainly from the Linum online webshop:
http://www.linum.dk/webshop


----------



## Chefano

Is it an improvement over se846 default cable, sound quality wise?
 Reagrds


----------



## daftpolecat

Has anyone else had problems with Linums T2 connector? I treat my CIEMS and cables very well and yet somehow I've been through 5 cables and with the price they are now I can't afford another so my CIEMS are useless. I can't justify buying another cable because I know with having the T2 the stress on the connector seems to be too much and the cables always fail on the right side. I have a lot of other audio gear, never had to replace a cable before, never mind 5 times.


----------



## doctorjazz

I just had the cable on my acs Encore go out on the right side (at least, I think it's the cable, hard to replace it to try another). I'm on my second, it will be the third if it is indeed the cable.


----------



## daftpolecat

They're really nice cables, but for the high cost they really are fragile


----------



## doctorjazz

Frankly, they tangle so easily, find them a pain even when they work like they should...


----------



## daftpolecat

After my first I wrapped it up perfectly after each use and used a cable clip to hold it together. I really babied cable 2-5


----------



## ticoss

doctorjazz said:


> I just had the cable on my acs Encore go out on the right side (at least, I think it's the cable, hard to replace it to try another). I'm on my second, it will be the third if it is indeed the cable.


 
 I got the same problem with 3 Linum Music. Always the same problem with sound going out on the one side, because of the 3.5 connector. I've never had so much cable problem ...
 For me, lifetime of this cable is between 8 and 9 month. So i stopped spending money on them.
 Extremely comfortable, but too fragile


----------



## daftpolecat

Unfortunately with the T2 I was talked into getting by my CIEM maker, I have no options but to buy another cable, but at about £80 shipped thats £400 of cables gone already in 20 months. It's stupid to buy another cable so now my CIEMS are useless


----------



## doctorjazz

daftpolecat said:


> Unfortunately with the T2 I was talked into getting by my CIEM maker, I have no options but to buy another cable, but at about £80 shipped thats £400 of cables gone already in 20 months. It's stupid to buy another cable so now my CIEMS are useless




I'm in the same spot... Have the Encore ciem, useless without the cable, do I go for a third? (especially since I'm really happy with my current portable combo-Pono, balanced Trinity cable, Westone W40 with Star tips. Been my go to for a while, sounds great!).


----------



## Linum

daftpolecat said:


> Has anyone else had problems with Linums T2 connector? I treat my CIEMS and cables very well and yet somehow I've been through 5 cables and with the price they are now I can't afford another so my CIEMS are useless. I can't justify buying another cable because I know with having the T2 the stress on the connector seems to be too much and the cables always fail on the right side. I have a lot of other audio gear, never had to replace a cable before, never mind 5 times.


 
  
 Hi guys
  
 We know you ask other Linum users for their personal experience, yet just want to let you know that we are truly sorry to hear you have troubles with your Linum cable(s) – and surprised to learn that you have experienced this several times. Though it is not our experience that many Linum users have problems, this is definitely not the standard we aim for.
  
 Since we introduced the Linum cables we have received great feedback from many Linum users on head-fi.org and personally. As a consequence, we have made some improvements, which we will launch within the next couple of months: The Super BaX, which you may have heard of, an angled jack solution, and other minor improvements. We have tested the angled jack solution and it is stronger than our current solution. Thus, we may have a new solution for you. Please send an e-mail to sales@estron.dk describing your problem with Linum and we will do our best to help you. We promise to also post more detailed information here fairly soon.
  
 And as always, please note we do offer a 12 months limited warranty on our cables. If the cable has been treated properly, we will replace it instantly. Nevertheless, we do honestly apologise for the inconvenience and we will do our best to make up for it.
  
 Cheers from
 Your Linum Team


----------



## daftpolecat

The Super BaX is over €320... I have a pair of CIEMS that cost less than that. And with my history with Linum I don't feel thats a solution at all for me, not that it's currently available anyhow.


----------



## Linum

Some updates including the Super BaX on tour http://www.head-fi.org/t/835017/linum-update-and-the-new-linum-super-bax-on-tour#post_13250683 Have a nice weekend.


----------



## junix

I got my Linum Bax MMCX roughly a month and a half ago..
  
 My experience so far:
 - Very responsive and helpful Sales Team (was in contact with Jannie and Heidi, thnx once again!)
 - The cable is super light and a nice upgrade to the SE846 stock cable (very comfortable to wear and use, you almost forget it is there..)
 - Tangle-less works well for me, very easy to store it away after you're done (and if it do tangle, it is really easy to un-tangle!)
 - There is a very slight increase of the lower and upper end, but it is really minor and in my opinion it suits well the SE846 (my current mobile setup iPhone 7 -> Penon Audio Lightning Pure Silver Decoding Cable -> Mojo -> Linum Bax MMCX -> SE846)
 - It seems strong and well put together, for the time being no issues... although I read some of you had problems.. so I'll update you in a few months on this
 - it is soooooooo light and tiny


----------



## UNOE

Which side is postive and negative on the 2 pin?


----------



## geoffsdad

unoe said:


> Which side is postive and negative on the 2 pin?




As long as you have the red and blue dots facing upwards they are plugged in correctly.


----------



## dpm78

Hello All,

Writing to report I had an amazing customer experience with Estron and Jannie more specifically.
A few weeks ago, I had to declare and issue on my Linum BAX with MMCX connector.
The connector unfortunately was breaking apart. Thanks to Jannie, I was generously offered a replacement free of charge even after the guarantee dateline. I was not what I was asking for, but rather to have it fix.
I owned amazing products, I have discovered a great company, thanks to Jannie.


----------



## mochill

wish I could get  a replacement for my mmcx bax


----------



## daiwai

Very fast service from estron ,ordered on 9th and received today 16th @Melbourne/Aus. Didn't realise it is that tiny . Now waiting for me IEM to get back to me.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Any news on super balanced?


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Im hoping personally its "Super Duper"


----------



## Linum

ExpiredLabel said:


> Any news on super balanced?



Hi there. We will consider next step when our entire redesigned standard programme is successfully launched. After our summer holidays in August/September, we will hopefully know more.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Thanks for the update.


----------



## PopGenie

I'm still waiting for Linum have Fitear type connector.


----------



## PopGenie

geoffsdad said:


> As long as you have the red and blue dots facing upwards they are plugged in correctly.


Does that really matter? I plug them in randomly upward or downward, but I make sure two sides both have same position. Works no problem.


----------



## moedawg140

@Linum - will your company be attending CanJam London next month? It was nice being able to listen to the Super BaX there in 2015, and it would be great to be able to listen to anything you've got to exhibit or show as a prototype at this upcoming CanJam. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Linum

moedawg140 said:


> @Linum - will your company be attending CanJam London next month? It was nice being able to listen to the Super BaX there in 2015, and it would be great to be able to listen to anything you've got to exhibit or show as a prototype at this upcoming CanJam.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi. We would love to be there, yet we cannot make it this time. Sorry.


----------



## moedawg140

Linum said:


> Hi. We would love to be there, yet we cannot make it this time. Sorry.


Thanks for the quick response, appreciate it!

Hopefully next time!


----------



## Linum

Hi guys.


A new improved Linum generation - Linum G2 - was successfully launched in August.







We know some of you have had your share of challenges with the first generation. Thus, we want to let you know, we have received no claims on the new generation. Though difficult to avoid entirely, we expect the claim rate on G2 to stay very low.


Implementing the learnings from the first generation, the G2 is improved on several parameters. With an angled jack plug and strain relief, the cables are tested considerably more durable. The cable is redesigned, yet sound performance and the comfort of the cable remain the same. However, with the SuperBaX a new dimension is also added - with only 0.75 ohm this is the closest you come to a pure sound experience… and the SuperBaX was born only because you guys asked for it.


In case you wish to update your audio gear with a new Linum G2 don’t miss our Black Friday sales. Check it out. This Friday only!


----------



## Rowethren

Linum said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> A new improved Linum generation - Linum G2 - was successfully launched in August.
> ...



Just out of difference what are the changes made in the G2 compared to the original?


----------



## Linum

Rowethren said:


> Just out of difference what are the changes made in the G2 compared to the original?



With the redesigned G2 you get: angled jack plug on all 3.5mm TRS versions, new Y-splitter, new cinch, and connectors with strain relief -> overall a much stronger cable. 
For more information and pictures, please check our updated Linum website.


----------



## Rowethren

Linum said:


> With the redesigned G2 you get: angled jack plug on all 3.5mm TRS versions, new Y-splitter, new cinch, and connectors with strain relief -> overall a much stronger cable.
> For more information and pictures, please check our updated Linum website.



I did look on the website but I couldn't see anywhere they actual differences explained but you answered it anyway so thanks for the information, I might go for one then


----------



## Linum

... and to ad to the explanation above to give you an idea visually in this case with the BaX version ...





... also the connectors, which are not visible in these photos, are improved. The MMCX is in the same material as the jack plug, cinch and slider and all three connectors (MMCX, 2Pin and T2) are mounted with strain relief.

We will consider updating the website with the actual differences. Thank you for the input @Rowethren !


----------



## Rowethren

Linum said:


> ... and to ad to the explanation above to give you an idea visually in this case with the BaX version ...
> 
> 
> ... also the connectors, which are not visible in these photos, are improved. The MMCX is in the same material as the jack plug, cinch and slider and all three connectors (MMCX, 2Pin and T2) are mounted with strain relief.
> ...



Yeah that picture really helps thanks


----------



## AllenShrz

Just bought the G2, this is what needed!  They sound better that the stock cable and are comfortable to wear with glasses, thank the lord! 

Using them with the Vega and se864. 

Any plans to release a 2-pin version?


----------



## Rowethren

AllenShrz said:


> Just bought the G2, this is what needed!  They sound better that the stock cable and are comfortable to wear with glasses, thank the lord!
> 
> Using them with the Vega and se864.
> 
> Any plans to release a 2-pin version?



There is a 2 pin version, I am using one with my Noble K10 CIEM right now


----------



## HungryPanda

I use one on my Unique Melody Miracle (second one actually due to split near the top on the left). Iliked it so much I just had to buy another


----------



## Hanesu (May 15, 2020)

Just bought a used 2,5 mm straight plug G1 Bax cable in 2020 - color me (very) impressed!
I don`t know why I never really tried a Linum cable before! Well, I think the reason is that some years ago I have once listened to their "Music" cable in a headphone store but that time thought that it changed the sound for the worse (due to impedance I guess).

But now the Bax: Sounds really great, equal to "big" cables !  And handling: Just WOW! Combined with my BTR5 and under my T-shirt it feels almost like true wireless!


----------

